# RAW Thread-Orton legit gives Rollins the finger after snorting coke backstage



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> Not content with The Undertaker’s silence on The Road to WrestleMania, Bray Wyatt is about to make his boldest statement yet, vowing to bring what appears to be The Undertaker’s urn to Raw and “unleash its spirit.” Will The New Face of Fear finally garner a response from The Deadman, three weeks before The Show of Shows?
> 
> As WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar returns to Raw and Wiz Khalifa gets set to perform in his hometown of Pittsburgh, what else awaits on WWE’s flagship show? WWE.com has some ideas.

















> We’re three weeks away from WrestleMania, and Roman Reigns is as confident as ever that he’ll conquer Brock Lesnar and become the WWE World Heavyweight Champion at The Show of Shows. Yet, after Paul Heyman verbally eviscerated The Big Dog last Monday night, Reigns might be facing some physical punishment this time around. Sources have confirmed that The Beast Incarnate will be appearing live on Raw, emanating from Pittsburgh’s CONSOL Energy Center.
> 
> Will we witness an altercation between Reigns and the WWE World Heavyweight Champion Monday night? If so, who will be standing tall after it’s all over?










> Is it desperation or calculation? Eager to get a response from The Undertaker and sate his desire for a WrestleMania clash with The Deadman, Bray Wyatt has taken possession of an all-too-familiar urn and vowed on SmackDown to “unleash its spirit” on Raw. Whatever that means exactly remains to be seen.
> 
> The Undertaker’s urn has long been regarded as a source of The Deadman’s power, and if Wyatt does indeed have this mysterious artifact in his clutches, The Phenom might have no choice but to re-emerge from oblivion and battle The Eater of Worlds on The Grandest Stage of Them All. The entire WWE Universe will be watching on Raw as Wyatt demonstrates why he has become The New Face of Fear.










AXELMANIA​


> Wait, really? Did Curtis Axel call out United States Champion Rusev on SmackDown? Are we actually going to see Axel take on The Super Athlete on Raw? That’s seemingly entirely up to The Super Athlete, but should Axel somehow defeat Rusev — pulling off one of the biggest upsets in WWE history — we could see the “Better-Than-Perfect” Superstar vie for Rusev’s U.S. Championship at WrestleMania. This would give AxelMania two opportunities to shine on The Grandest Stage of Them All, since Axel is already confirmed for this year’s Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal.
> 
> Will Rusev agree to battle Axel, giving the ambitious and arguably delusional leader of the AxelMania movement a chance to make history?











> As Curtis Axel pursues United States Champion Rusev, so too does John Cena, who has twice been refused a rematch with The Super Athlete at WrestleMania. Now, with The Authority denying the Cenation leader a match of his choosing — even shooting down his bid to enter himself in the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal — it seems as though Cena might have to miss competing on The Grandest Stage of Them All this year.
> 
> That is, however, unless Cena can somehow convince Rusev to agree to a U.S. Title rematch at The Show of Shows. What powers of persuasion will the 15-time World Champion employ to change The Super Athlete’s mind?











> Last week, sensing that five-time WCW Champion Booker T might be a Sting supporter, WWE COO Triple H mercilessly fired the WWE Hall of Fame announcer, looking on as Booker collected his belongings at ringside and took a painful final walk to the entrance ramp. Of course, The Game later revealed that he was only kidding, so no harm done, right?
> 
> In an exclusive interview with WWE.com, Triple H revealed to Michael Cole that his conflict with Sting is all about power, and in the lead-up to WrestleMania, it’s necessary at times to remind everyone — broadcasters and other employees included — who is truly in charge of WWE. How will The Cerebral Assassin demonstrate his power this week? Will it involve settling the differences between Randy Orton and the rest of his Authority associates? Will more WWE employees suffer the COO’s wrath, temporarily or otherwise?
> 
> Tune in to Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and don’t miss Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on WWE Network.


_____________________________________________________________________

Looking forward to Lesnar showing up on Raw...if he damn well pleases! :heyman2

Mania's only three weeks away, let's go!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: RAW Live in Philly - Unleash the spirit, the beast, the pothead & AXELMANIA!*

Philly isn't going to be friendly to Reigns.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW Live in Philly - Unleash the spirit, the beast, the pothead & AXELMANIA!*

Some star power atleast Brock is FINALLY fucking there.

They need to hit a huge home run IMO and I mean fucking massive cause it has been shocking to say the least so far.

Are we gonna get Sting at all before Mania?

I really hope Taker shows up but I know it will not happen but yea certainly need this show to be a good one.

Also would be a good idea if they pull the trigger on Orton vs Rollins finally.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: RAW Live in Philly - Unleash the spirit, the beast, the pothead & AXELMANIA!*

Thank fucking GOODNESS Brock's going to be there. About time SOMETHING happens for the Wrestlemania build. WWE, please get your heads out of your asses and give us a good show already.

And I'm going to be disappointed in Pittsburgh if they don't boo the shit out of Wiz Khalifa.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW Live in Philly - Unleash the spirit, the beast, the pothead & AXELMANIA!*



Cobalt said:


> Some star power atleast Brock is FINALLY fucking there.
> 
> They need to hit a huge home run IMO and I mean fucking massive cause it has been shocking to say the least so far.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything. The build to the main event at WM 31 has been piss poor. Outside of the RAW that was canceled due to the snow, there's been no interaction between Lesnar and Reigns. It's embarrassing that the main event match for WM 31 is a half ass mess and disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: RAW Live in PA - Unleash the spirit, the beast, the pothead & AXELMANIA!*

Curious to see what they do with Wyatt and The Undertaker, even if Undertaker himself doesn't show. I hope Wyatt at least explains how he got the urn. 

It'll also be interesting to see Lesnar, and hear about what goes on backstage this time, if anything.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW Live in Philly - Unleash the spirit, the beast, the pothead & AXELMANIA!*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Philly isn't going to be friendly to Reigns.


Correction: the show will actually be in Pittsburgh. My bad. Still should be a lively crowd.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

BRRRRRRRRROOOOCCCKKKKK LESNAR :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Reigns vs Orton as the main event. Rollins and Brock both get involved, Brock eats a superman punch and spear and Orton nails Reigns with an RKO afterwards. Orton tells Rollins to cashin his MITB contract. Rollins goes for the curbstomp on Lesnar and runs into an RKO from Orton. Lesnar gets up F5's Rollins and pins him.

Then the following week HHH gives Rollins back his briefcase saying the cashin attempt doesn't count because Orton interfered.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

For the UK'ers, this is on at 00:00 AM tonight.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Brock Lesnar will finally show up and do something interesting tonight. But will Roman Reigns finally get a face to face confrontation with The Beast. That is the number 1 question in my mind. Will Seth Rollins play a role in it? We will find out tonight.

John Cena/Curtis Axle/Rusev I am looking forward to see where this event takes place tonight. 

The mid card Intercontinental Championship build up tonight as well. Dean Ambrose, Wade Barrett, Luke Harper, Daniel Bryan, R Truth, and Dolph Ziggler shall be entertaining to watch as well. More looking forward to see where this leads off for WM.

The Game, Triple H continues his provoking ways towards the Icon Sting while Sting continues to play mind games will be a thrill to watch some more.

The Diva's tag team build up as in AJ Lee & her newly finally friend, Paige will be looking to get some revenge on The Bella Twins after their cheating antics in the past months since Survivor Series 2014. Which one will wrestle tonight? Find out on Raw tonight which I will be watching closely at my screen to see how all this pays out for tonight. 

I have no intentions on seeing Wiz Khalifa since I don't like his music. But the others will keep me entertained.*


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

They got 3 weeks. Gotta do _something_ to build _interest._

Glad Brock decided to show up.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

AxelMania is running wild.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

No one will be happy with Raw unless Axelmania wins.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I just hope they have Brock do something of interest with Reigns. If Lesnar is there for the next couple of weeks, they better make the damn most of it TBH.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Brock said:


> I just hope they have Brock do something of interest with Reigns. If Lesnar is there for the next couple of weeks, they better make the damn most of it TBH.


*For me, it is kind of similar on what you hope and want. To me I just want Brock and Roman Reigns to get face to face and actually do something in this feud. And heck. Maybe a tease of a actual fight the go home show on Raw for WM 31.*


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

A bunch of us were going to go, but everybody backed out. I don't think the crowd is gonna be too friendly with Roman.....

Of course I could do without seeing the guest host.......


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So, apparently, WWE doesnt want me to be interested in if Bryan even has a match at Mania. If he doesnt get a mention in the review, then it obviously means zero to them, so why should I care?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> So, apparently, WWE doesnt want me to ne interested in if Bryan even has a match at Mania. If he doesnt get a mention in the review, then it obviously means zero to them, so why should I care?


You shouldn't.

Wonder if the IC feud gets a lot of screen time. Probably not.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *For me, it is kind of similar on what you hope and want. To me I just want Brock and Roman Reigns to get face to face and actually do something in this feud. And heck. Maybe a tease of a actual fight the go home show on Raw for WM 31.*


Pretty much sums up my thoughts TBH. A meaningful face off, followed by a brawl/tare apart before WM.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> You shouldn't.
> 
> Wonder if the IC feud gets a lot of screen time. Probably not.


Right now, I dont think it will. It didnt even get a mention on their bullet points of what they deem to be the major selling points of RAW. No disrespect to Cody, but having Stardust and Truth as competitors tells me they see this as just a more exciting version of the battle royal where you just are giving some lower card guys a Mania appearance. I didnt think I'd get to the point where I would rather see Bryan/Ziggler or Bryan/Sheamus, but I'm there now.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Three cheers for another Axellent edition of Monday Night RAW!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Hope we get something between Reigns/Lesnar tonight. Interested to see what they do with the IC title tonight and how they go progress with Rusev/Cena.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Forget Brock, Axelmania is the only true beast in Pittsburgh tonight. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Love how Bryan and the IC title feud are basically afterthoughts in this preview. Really not too interested in this show, although I might watch for the Lesnar appearance and the crowd reaction.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The only thing I'm looking forward to is the IC title segment, Lesnar if he actually shows up, Reigns and Bray Wyatt. Wiz Khalifa :Out. Also, Orton needs to attack Seth tonight.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hopefully they'll finally be able to sell me Reigns vs Lesnar tonight, but I feel it'll just be Paul Heyman making Reigns look strong again with Lesnar destroying someone but Reigns will try to outdo him.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Axelmania is runnin' wild in Pittsburgh brother!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Really only interested to see how the crowd is. Hopefully as good as last week's crowd.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can Orton please RKO that smackhead looking "rapper" and put him out of his misery please?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Really only interested to see how the crowd is. Hopefully as good as last week's crowd.


I wish it were the same crowd who saw the 2014 Rumble. The crowd reactions could be amazing tonight, if that were so. Will Reigns have a human shield tonight to deflect the boos We'll know soon enough.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I think after tonight WWE will have to change their Mania plans and insert the Axeman into the main event. 

I'm expecting him to blow the roof off :lmao 

Seriously though I'm more hyped for his segment than anything to do with the Mania main event.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Frieza said:


> *Hope we get something between Reigns/Lesnar tonight. Interested to see what they do with the IC title tonight and how they go progress with Rusev/Cena.*


Another 3 or 4 guys will get involved tonight. Thus making the total # of wrestlers for the IC title ladder match greater than Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal. Makes sense.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I want an Axelmania shirt, a hat, a watch, a keychain, armbands i want to look like a walking Axelmania advert lol. I love cheese, i'm just loving his cheese factor at the moment ... he needs to pull off the big one. Though it's in danger of shadowing the main event at this point because i'm getting invested lol.I also doubt we are getting any IC title development tonight, they are killing it on Smackdown.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Bryan isn't even on the preview card. :lol This company is so burying itself.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

3 weeks from Mania and on Raw we have:

A Celebrity Guest Host

A segment that will be a hip-hop performance from said celebrity guest host

Your most over pure face doing nothing of note to even get him in the bullet point preview for Raw (let alone WM itself)

Your overall most over guy (arguably) in Cena in a story about NOT being on the WM card or in a US title match

More people talking about the guys that are not on Raw every week than the guys that are there every week.

Are we sure it is WM season?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Bryan's not even in the bullet points :lmao Can they make their sabotage job of his career any more obvious?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I can expect another cringeworthy Celebrity segment this evening, with "Miz Khalifa" interrupting and getting ko'ed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> I can expect another cringeworthy Celebrity segment this evening, with "Miz Khalifa" interrupting and getting ko'ed.


:lmao at Miz Khalifa. If Khali were still there he could have been The Great Khalifa too.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is kind of funny.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They're hinting that we'll get at least some sort of response from Taker. HOPEFULLY he's actually there, but we'll see.


----------



## Stochastic_Process (Mar 6, 2015)

I know it says that "sources confirmed Brock will be there" but I really hope he doesn't show again. Just to fuck with their plans.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

GAD247 said:


> Another 3 or 4 guys will get involved tonight. Thus making the total # of wrestlers for the IC title ladder match greater than Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal. Makes sense.


Divas will be thrown in at this rate.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I hope the Pittsburgh crowd shits on anything that isn't Bryan, Mizdow or Axel


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well Pittsburg did cheer Roman Reigns at the rumble last year, but that was in a case of the lesser of two evils. Vince better not get his hopes up.

Hopefully Wiz Khalifa is booed during his 'concert'. Although if he's a local then I guess that will help.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh that's right we're getting a concert! 

Well....

Uh....

Yeah, I got nothing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wiz will draw ratings dammit! :vince$

Atleast Brock will be here tonight. Hopefully we get a segment between him and Reigns.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

This is one of if not THE worst RTWM. The lack of effort this company has put into WM season this year is fucking pathetic.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

My outlook for tonight's RAW is pretty bleak...and yellow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm just wondering what foolery is going to happen tonight that will cause me to change this thread title.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Oh that's right we're getting a concert!
> 
> Well....
> 
> ...


I wonder if they will let Cena spit with Wiz Khalifa? :cena6



Darius said:


> I'm just wondering what foolery is going to happen tonight that will cause me to change this thread title.


I am still :done at the name of last week's thread :ha


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I wanna see Brock kicking the shit out of Wiz Khalifa. That'd be ace.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I wonder if they will let Cena spit with Wiz Khalifa? :cena6
> 
> 
> 
> I am still :done at the name of last week's thread :ha


Last week's thread title was funny because I was thinking the same at home. :booklel

There's no way that Booker T should've been booked to be such a punk. He shoud've got a hit in or told HHH to kick his job sucka.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nina said:


> Last week's thread title was funny because I was thinking the same at home. :booklel
> 
> There's no way that Booker T should've been booked to be such a punk. He shoud've got a hit in or told HHH to kick his job sucka.


From the way it looked on TV, Booker is either a great actor, or they did not tell Booker that was going to happen, b/c his reaction to HHH "firing" him was spot on.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This crowd :banderas


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

:jay


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Still waiting for Slater or Bo to finally Show up again.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I believe last time Wiz was in attendance we got rapping Randy Orton. Perhaps tonight we get the same.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Darius said:


> I'm just wondering what foolery is going to happen tonight that will cause me to change this thread title.


I don't know but you have some big shoes to fill on the laughter stakes.:heston


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wiz vs. Bork

Khalifa vs. Lesnar

...said no one ever.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Debut "Weed Killer" Randy Orton.
Make him go batshit crazy!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

we're only 3 weeks away from WrestleMania, who better to have up next than Wiz Khalifa!


tonight's definitely a DVR Raw night.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

I want Brock to come out during Khalifa's so called concert and F5 his skinny ass into oblivion.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I can't believe that at this point the only thing that i'm interested in for tonights RAW during the RTWM is a potential heel Sheamus return. Thats if he ever returns in time to do anything for WrestleMania.

Well, other than Lesnars appearance of course.

Don't care about Wiz. They need to have more people who are like Stewart that were clearly wrestling fans and not just celebs, singers, actors, etc. that are randomly at a wrestling show that they obviously have no interest in.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So if Tazz was one of the announcers on Raw tonight would he use his "Well, Here Comes the Pain" line when Lesnar's music hits or when Reigns picks up the mic?

:troll


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I believe last time Wiz was in attendance we got rapping Randy Orton. Perhaps tonight we get the same.











:lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Darius said:


> I'm just wondering what foolery is going to happen tonight that will cause me to change this thread title.


Hopefully it's got to do with someone roofie-ing all the guys with a _N_iagara pill so they're walking around and rastlin with raging hardons all night.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Still 3 weeks away from WM and Bryan doesn't know what's he doing :maury:

Really feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wiz Khalifa looks like he'd fail a WWE wellness test...that's all I got.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Only watching tonight because Pittsburgh crowds are normally great. Didn't even watch last week when they were in NJ.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:trips3


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

The One Man Gang said:


> tonight's definitely a DVR Raw night.


So it's no different to any other RAW?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

WORST ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA EVER.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Roman and Brocks first real confrontation tonight lol I honestly think Brock is getting hit with a pump action superman punch which will be one of the worst things ever known to happen in mankind.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

The crowd is the only thing that will make this show watchable because god knows WWE can't purposely accomplish such a feat.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

I still can't believe that when we are only three weeks away from Mania the writers think that having a concert will in anyway help what is/has been an awful RTWM.

Are they actually that blind/stupid? :confused


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing Lesnar, the build up to the Lesnar/Reigns match has been poor so far. The fact that Bryan hasn't even been put in a match yet is quite frankly depressing.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Alex said:


> So it's no different to any other RAW?


Pretty much.

I guarantee you if 95% of this forum watched Raw on DVR where they could pick & choose what parts they wanna watch they'd be more happy with their life. Watching 3 hours every week, knowing you're gonna dislike it is just torture.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

kendoo said:


> Roman and Brocks first real confrontation tonight lol I honestly think Brock is getting hit with a pump action superman punch which will be one of the worst things ever known to happen in mankind.


And then Rollins comes out and tries to cash in his briefcase, wonder if that's when Orton finally turns face for real instead of this retarded will he won't he turn storyline which the whole world knows how it ends except for Vince apparently 

:fuckthis


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why a Wiz concert? If I want to watch a jabroni produce crap I'd watch Raw, oh wait......


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I know one thing thats going to happen tonight. There will be complaining!!!!! woot woot


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*First thing I see when I log in to watch the pre show:









:Jordan2*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why a Wiz concert? If I want to watch a jabroni produce crap I'd watch Raw, oh wait......


Hey, usually we just get fuckery. Tonight we get fuckery and a show!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Legit BOSS said:


> *First thing I see when I log in to watch the pre show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to promote WrestleMania with it only being 3 weeks away Vince, guess he sees ratings in Wiz Khalifa more than Brock Lesnar being back :vince$ :Vince


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Hopefully it's got to do with someone roofie-ing all the guys with a _N_iagara pill so they're walking around and rastlin with raging hardons all night.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Way to promote WrestleMania with it only being 3 weeks away Vince, guess he sees ratings in Wiz Khalifa more than Brock Lesnar being back :vince$ :Vince


*They just talked about Lesnar discussing his future with WWE on RAW :wow. I'll BELIEVE THAT when I see that.*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

It's insulting how out of touch this company is if they think wrestling fans give a fuck about Wiz Khalifa. 

It's probably just for Stephanie anyways. Daddies little princess gets to have her own special personal live concerts. She was standing on the entrance ramp during the entire Flo Rida concert and her entrance music confirms she likes this shit.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Bold prediction*: Raw opens with an in-ring promo...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Orton/Rollins vs. Reigns in a handicap match has to end with Orton turning on Rollins. You only got three weeks left so if you're going to set up the match you kind of have to get on with it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh... yeah... I forgot we have that little concert tonight... 

Perfect timing for the filler, it's not like Wrestlemania is only a couple weeks away or anything.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Barrett's face looks like it's thinned out


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

If I watch Raw live then I won't be able to fast forward through Wiz Khalifas poor excuse of music, decisions decisions


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Barrett just announced on the preshow he's got a non title match with Daniel Bryan. Looks like THE CHAMPION is about to be 1-10 if it doesn't end in fuckery :eyeroll.*


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Barrett just announced on the preshow he's got a non title match with Daniel Bryan. Looks like THE CHAMPION is about to be 1-10 if it doesn't end in fuckery :eyeroll.*


Wow lol xD :surprise::nerd:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Orton/Rollins vs. Reigns in a handicap match has to end with Orton turning on Rollins. You only got three weeks left so if you're going to set up the match you kind of have to get on with it.


It makes Reigns look stronger if he beats them both clean though...


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

WWE has announced that Randy Orton and Seth Rollins will face Roman Reigns in a handicap match on tonight’s RAW from Pittsburgh.

They also announced Curtis Axel vs. WWE United States Champion Rusev in a non-title match. Below is the updated line-up for tonight:


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

So a handicap match between Reigns vs Orton and Rollins was just made, why do we always need to see the faces try to overcome whatever the Authority throws at them? Also handicap matches are pointless, the faces always seem to win, heck John Cena is apparently 84-9 in handicap matches.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This better be good..so far the RTWM has sucked donkey balls....dry.

And yeah, Barrett's face has sunken some..I'm glad someone else noticed it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery begin


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuckery time :cole

Day lights saving edition :cole


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> So a handicap match between Reigns vs Orton and Rollins was just made, why do we always need to see the faces try to overcome whatever the Authority throws at them? Also handicap matches are pointless, the faces always seem to win, heck John Cena is apparently 84-9 in handicap matches.


That's going to put butts in the seats... o right, that's why they wait til the last minute to announce this shit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Dopeeey said:


> Wow lol xD :surprise::nerd:


sigh...As per my thread title..IC TItle: Cliff Dive to Jobber Status


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Alright let the complaining begin


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This Raw better not suc....Oh who am I kidding? :bean


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yeah that shitty main event last week


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Orton/Rollins vs. Reigns in a handicap match


"Please cheer for Roman!" :vince7


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

What's the over/under on the length of the opening promo tonight? 20 minutes?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This video package is making Reigns look strong


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Here comes the coke head


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why is kane wearing his brother's tie?


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

20 minute promo incoming.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

ugggghhhh


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Odds stacked against the big dog :cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cool main event, bro.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Reigns doesn't even look convincing in my opinion.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Dat main event fpalm

Also pretty meh pop for Orton. It's incredible how WWE has fucked him over since his return.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Will Randy get sucked into another 20 min. promo? Let's find out.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Is it really Wrestlemania season Cole?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WIZ KHALIFA, BABY!

Because that totally fits with the demo of the audience being 70 percent White with 56 percent of the audience 35 or older, 30 percent 50 or older. 

unk3


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That was last week main event


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH talking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

there are 14107 fans who dont give a damn about Reigns, Cole.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Do they really have to start off with a boring authority promo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kane is sucking on the mic


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kane hopefully hinting at an undertaker appearance by wearing that purple tie


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

looks like big slow just dyed his goatee


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

I dare you, begin RAW with a god damn wrestling match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show is good on the mic, when he's heel.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I remember being at the raw in Pittsburgh where they fired big show.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

What does the Angle sign say?

Edit: "Angle is better than Lesnar" lol Okay bro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to set a crap tone for the show with this segment.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I miss Vickie Guerrero promos. The Authority ones suck!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FUUUUCCCCCKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Let's get another "Please retire" chant for Big a Show and Kane.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

An authority promo to start Raw?

Finally something new unk2


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Two people have talked on raw so far, two of the most boring people on the roster, Okay make that 3.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That World Record Jobber Entrance :Jordan*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> I know one thing thats going to happen tonight. There will be complaining!!!!! woot woot


It's good to complain :bo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jamie is such a hillybilly:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They need Reigns to come out and fire up the crowd.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol Noble


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jamie Noble :Jordan


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Way to kick the show off with a 20 minute, 3 year old Authority promo sucking all the heat and life out of the building. 

:HHH2 :vince3


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Noble on the mic :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

How is Jamie Noble the guy that knows what's up?


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Seth being the GOAT.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

That sign lol...

"Chris Benoit is innocent."


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*RAW Live in Pittsburgh - Unleash the spirit, the beast, the pothead &amp; AXELMANIA!*

Joey Mercury has been the best part of the promo thus far :ha


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol Noble


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

This opening segment better not be a sign of things to come from the rest of RAW.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Lol j and j public speaking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Irony of Seth calling anyone little.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RAW is FUCKERY!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> They need Reigns to come out and fire up the crowd.


Any reaction is a good reaction.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

J&J security is so good.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Again, I feel this feud should have been Orton going through the Authority so he can get his hands on Rollins at Mania like the CM Punk vs Orton feud at WM 27.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fuckin laugh by Big Show.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Can we please bring back the Cruiserweight championship back and give it to Jamie again? I missed him and Nadia.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Will Randy get sucked into another 20 min. promo? Let's find out.


Well in Ortons case SNORTED into another ..


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Noble sounds like someone's southern grandma.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> sigh...As per my thread title..IC TItle: Cliff Dive to Jobber Status


Oh i know xD, i was just laughing at what dell said, he is cool :nerd:


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

HAHA WRONG

Lol at Big Show


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Big Show and Seth are so awesome*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boring


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This Orton/Rollins storyline is pure fucking garbage.

Just awful.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Seth is eating an rko tonight


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

"HAHA!!!! WROOOOOOONGGG!!!!" 


lol was that Big Show?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A thor o ty! tell 'em Show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Irony of Seth calling anyone little.



You know those Seth jokes always just seem to come up short


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Randy on the verge of laughing his ass off at Noble


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

it's gonna be a long 3 hours. ut


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Rollins is great. Really grown on me


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL At "Noone cares what Big Show thinks"


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

:lol Seth!


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Seth telling the truth about the Big Show.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Medicaid said:


> "HAHA!!!! WROOOOOOONGGG!!!!"
> 
> 
> lol was that Big Show?



Lol, yeah it was.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol Rollins


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Seth is no position to be calling anyone "little."


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

WWE...we know what's going to happen between Randy Orton and The Authority. It was predicable before, and now this is just sad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is used to using extensions.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Lmaoo Seth is the truth


He even had Orton crackin up


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Seth KILLING IT*


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Ohhhhh, yes! Orton gonna turn!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh cool, it's monotone, boring, rambling Orton and not coked out, mile-a-minute Orton


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The devils favorite dumbass.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Concession Kane


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Orton's promos are so good when he actually gives a shit.*


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Kissing ass and making coffee haha.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Kissing ass and making coffee,lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

"Kissing ass and making coffee" lol I love you Randy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:shovel in place


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I feel like this mic work is less scripted and more shot from the hip.

Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:buried :buried :buried


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ORTON GOT JOKES!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOLLINS AND RANDALL GOATING RN :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol it's cuz Noble is short.......


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Randy is so boring.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Randy killing it


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

That was good


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Orton :banderas


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RKO just saved this POS segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Just passed over Mercury like he was nothing.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Lol didn't even bother with Mercury


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Noble and Mercury sure do look dwarved compared to Orton, lol.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Y'all complain too much. This is a pretty good opening segment.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Orton didn't even say anything about Joey. :done


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So is Randy doing the bad guy tell the good guy the plan before it goes down?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hmmm I'm not sure they should have went this direction.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Uh Oh Randy isn't messing around with Seth.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Randy going in!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:banderas Orton going in


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Randy!

I enjoy WrestleMania season for the fact that they let them curse a little bit more


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Randy is super coked up, he is putting his words in the wrong order.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Randy can say bitch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Darius said:


> Hmmm I'm not sure they should have went this direction.


:lol Ok I take this back. Wow.......


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> So is Randy doing the bad guy tell the good guy the plan before it goes down?


Yep waiting for an RKO tonight


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.aretheheiststhereyet.com/


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HAHHAAA :rollins


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

IT'S JUST ONE BIG JOKE GUYS!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They are out there having fun, DAMMIT! :vince3


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

So this is wat Vince had up his sleeve for the RTWM... an interesting Orton promo.


Good for him saving it all those years for when it was needed most.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The way Kane is starring at Orton. :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"The Viper strikes again! Randy Orton everybody!"

Rollins is killing me tonight :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kane's not impressed. Lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Randy "No Fucks Given" Orton :banderas


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth GOAT :rollins


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Randy is such a trickster


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Kane is not happy.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Seth is such a goddamn dumbass hahahaha I love him.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

So it's seems obvious at this point that Seth is eating an RKO tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know, you ether me like that I don't give a damn who's in charge, I'm stabbing your ass.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Rollins killing it :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Kane does not look happy haha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Clap for The Authority, y'all.

:clap


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey remember when people used to just hit each other? Yah neither do I.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

That sexual tension between Orton and Rollins!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth, i plan on making you my bitch! LMAO, he's going to kill him and it's going to be ridiculously brilliant.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> http://www.aretheheiststhereyet.com/












Only date that matters


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall went HAM. bama

Poor Noble and Mercury got ethered something fierce. :jay2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How stupid are these guys. DEATH (Kane) is the only one who isn't stupid.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

That opener was so gold. :bryanlol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fantastic segment*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who is this D list rapper


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

No reaction for pittsburgh's own? 

Great pull there vince.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa fpalm
just give us Jerry Springer instead


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That moment when J&J Security are the smartest guys in a group :ha


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Randy Orton and Seth Rollins were awesome, but what did that promo really accomplish?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nobody gives a fuck about Wiz. Did you hear them boo's? LOLOL.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Great job WWE. Orton got some momentum back and you flushed it right down the toilet, AGAIN. This storyline is so stupid.

"We can't trust him!"
"You can trust me!"
"We can trust him!"
"You can't trust me!....JUST KIDDING!"

:fuckthis. Fire everyone on the creative team.*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Cena better come out as doctor of thuganomics when he spits with wiz laqueefa


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This is the first RAW I've watched since TLC, that opening segment was fucking fantastic. Everybody did a perfect job.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The yes man is here


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Ugh, here come the fur boots.

GET NEW GEAR!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That was an oddly silent pop for DB. I got back recently, hows the crowd been?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

What is this I see? Bryan with a regular ponytail? Thank you Daniel!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Darius said:


> Hmmm I'm not sure they should have went this direction.


It'll be cool if The Authority turns on Orton, instead of Orton turning on them.

then this would have all made sens to me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAT POP for Daniel Bryan


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy shit they've dulled bryan's pop.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Brock's gonna be there tonight, that's gonna be good!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Barrett about to lose clean like a geek.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Nobody gives a fuck about Wiz. Did you hear them boo's? LOLOL.


Why they booing that his hometown??


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan's road to WM :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ORTON WAS JUST MESSING AROUND. LIGHTEN UP.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth is hilarious with that horrible heel laugh :rollins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They started doing this thing where they drown out Bryan's pop with his music


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Sounded like they muted Bryans yes chant.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

VRsick said:


> Cena better come out as doctor of thuganomics when he spits with wiz laqueefa



I can't believe they will let Cena spit with Wiz Khalifa :cena6


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can Raw just open with a fast-paced match one day? Fucking hell.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

wonder who will have the IC Title this week, or how many people will have it, in a thoroughly creative storyline, I'll go for at least 2. especially if R-truth is involved.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Bok Lesnar gonna announce he signed long term deal and is gonna be the longest reigning champion of all times!!


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

That opening segment really improved after Rollins and Orton took over on the mic.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Are they muting the crowd or something? Nearly everyone was doing the Yes, but it sounded really quiet on TV


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Why they booing that his hometown??


Cause even they know he sucks.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

That was TV gold from Orton. And people said he wasn't missed?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Randy Orton and Seth Rollins were awesome, but what did that promo really accomplish?


It teased Randy turning on Seth, I guess to reassure some people who weren't sure to "stay tuned" :shrug


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WhyMe123 said:


> Bok Lesnar gonna announce he signed long term deal and is gonna be the longest reigning champion of all times!!


With UFC.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> No reaction for pittsburgh's own?
> 
> Great pull there vince.


Because nobody cares for him except for Vince! He could have found someone more relevant...but nah that would have been too hard.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> who is this D list rapper


He is apparently Pittsburgh's own. Safe to say Pittsburgh barely know of him


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

El Torito to steal the belt tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yawn, Bryan v Barrett again. The bad news is Bryan is stuck in the IC match for Mania.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar the heel got a pop and Wiz didn't. Vince is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Lol where they muting Bryan? The whole crowd was doing the yes gesture and it sounded quiet.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Are they muting the crowd or something? Nearly everyone was doing the Yes, but it sounded really quiet on TV


Nope they are just not as loud as they were last year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cameron Verified account
‏@wizkhalifa
I'm turnt. We at wrestling.

:lmao he's high af


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Wonder how many times Booker will say "Roman Reigns is ready" and "Is he ready, Cole?" tonight.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bryan high five'd Connor the Crusher's lil brother, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Everytime Bryan doesn't get a huge reaction: "They are muting the Yes! chants" :lel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Are they muting the crowd or something? Nearly everyone was doing the Yes, but it sounded really quiet on TV


they tuned up his entrance music super loud to drown it out 
he got a great pop and you could still hear it but its much louder than he heard


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Randy Orton and Seth Rollins were awesome, *but what did that promo really accomplish?*


It reinforced the widely-agreed notion that coked-up Orton is the best Orton.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

WhyMe123 said:


> Bok Lesnar gonna announce he signed long term deal and is gonna be the longest reigning champion of all times!!


Please yes.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Everytime Bryan doesn't get a huge reaction: "They are muting the Yes! chants" :lel


The entire crowd has their hands in the air yet we just hear his music.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This IC title mess is just that... If I was a wrestler there I'd run from that title. Holding it is like holding a poisonous Asp.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So they fucked up the Rhodes Bros feud and now they're just shit canning it?

Fuck off.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

R-Truth the schizophrenic crackhead back on commentary.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

So on smackdown r truth wasn't afraid of 6'6" Luke Harper but handed midget Daniel Bryan the belt in two seconds?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WhyMe123 said:


> Bok Lesnar gonna announce he signed long term deal and is gonna be the longest reigning champion of all times!!


If Brock stays, turn him face and fuck everybody else. Book him for Raws, fuck houseshows and Smackdown.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Yay R-truth.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

that looks like Cody's silhouette.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

R-Truth on commentary again.....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Happy to see R-Truth on commentary or on-screen. Said nobody ever


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Even the Yes Chants weren't as loud as usual can you really blame the audience, WWE have given the fans no reason to care about Bryan right now since he really has no direction going into WrestleMania.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*RAW Live in Pittsburgh - Unleash the spirit, the beast, the pothead &amp; AXELMANIA!*

R-Truth has nobody to call Coach on Raw :mj2


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Wade Barrett has a phenomenal body for his height. No ****


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dy-No-Mite :cole


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Everytime Bryan doesn't get a huge reaction: "They are muting the Yes! chants" :lel


yeah the whole arena is on their feet chanting yes yet the audio doesn't match up and you don't think they are manuplating the sound LOL

please


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Happy St Patrick's history month Truth


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:wow Complete no reaction for Barrett. It's pretty incredible to think how over he was before he got injured.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Truth being groomed to replace booker t on commentary in 2056


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I literally just physically recoiled from my tv. Cole shut the fuck up.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

This IC title thing is getting annoying. What is this five shows in a row now including Smackdown where Truth is on commentary and people just take the belt away from one another?

My god.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

R-Truth again on commentary..... Are you kidding me


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Everytime Bryan doesn't get a huge reaction: "They are muting the Yes! chants" :lel


Yeah, because 14 thousand people clearly screaming for him yet making the same amount of noise they would for wiz khalifa is logical.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok, the match with Sheamus might happen after all. It seemed like there was one spot left on the graphic, and Cody wasn't announced yet.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Where did DBry find Melina's boots? :kappa


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck this jobber scramble for IC title. Ambrose deserves better.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

FMS did Cole just say "DYNO-MITE?" hey Vince does this MEME mean anything?


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

WaheemSterling said:


> Wade Barrett has a phenomenal body for his height. No ****


Definitely looked more shredded than usual.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This commentary tho :allen1


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R-Trizzle continuing to bring forty keks whenever he shows up. :lel

+1 to Bradshaw for mentioning Damien the snake when talking about the sack that Truth brought with him. And on a totally random side note, when the hell did Barrett get abs?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why isn't Bryan facing Stardust? You know the guy that attacked him on smackdown.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Booker Toby being very careful.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Commentary these days is pretty fucking atrocious.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> R-Trizzle continuing to bring forty keks whenever he shows up. :lel +1 to Bradshaw for mentioning Damien the snake when talking about the sack that Truth brought with him.
> 
> On a totally random side note, when the hell did Barrett has abs?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

stop cutting to fucking r truth.

assholes


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

These commentators are already giving me a headache.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pathetic commentary. Welcome to the mid card Bryan.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh hey, a commercial :lol


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Another Advert already, Jesus.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Best thing about this match so far is the ad break


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Surprised Cole stopped arguing about dated references long enough to throw it to commercial.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Dead crowd or....?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Kind of interesting that Bryan and Cena are midcarders now, and Rollins, Reigns, Brock, and Orton are the main eventers. It all happened so fast.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

I just turned it off lol. I saw the promo for SD (which i don't watch) and just went...WELP


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

The commentary team are completely useless.

-They chat about nonsense all the time.
-They can't even describe the moves the wrestlers are doing.
-The constant shilling of the network

The first point of contact for the viewer is the commentary. You mess that up and you already piss the audience off.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah the whole arena is on their feet chanting yes yet the audio doesn't match up and you don't think they are manuplating the sound LOL
> 
> please


To claim that they are manipulating the sound everytime he doesn't get the reaction you want is getting ridiculous.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Every BNB match you literally just have R Truth saying random jokes and no one else even realizing a match is happening


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

OH MA GERD! THE CROWD IS SO QUIET. TOTAL APPATHY FOR BRYAN. HE'S NOT OVER. BORING MATCH. BLAH BLAH BLAH...


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh sweet Lord this commentary is just awful.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Booker T not saying much...Doing his Little Jimmy impersonation?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SkolVikings94 said:


>












Repped.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Man no reaction for this match at all. Hope it picks up after commercial


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> Commentary these days is pretty fucking atrocious.


These days? It's being awful since JR was dropped about 2 ice-ages ago


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL

They just advertised a local live event with Rollins and Orton facing each other in a tag match.


----------



## MRCB12 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hated that opening, it went around in a circle.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This fucking company!


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Oh god commentary...


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Booker T not saying much...Doing his Little Jimmy impersonation?


I'm still waiting for him to say "Beautiful!" whenever someone does a move.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome to Raw is Izzle :cole


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd rather listen to Vampiro say brother 15 times per minute than these morons...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I called him losing clean :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn that was quick.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That running knee!


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Missed the 1st 30 mins. What's happened thus far?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did cole just say 'those two men will be joined by r-truth and several other men in the ic title ladder match at wrestlemanina?' revealing bryan is in the match?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yep they are totally burying Bryan with that match win he got


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this commentary is the drizzling fo' shizzles.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is it just me or with R Truth doing all this commentary lately during the IC title matches, is the WWE going to put the IC title on him


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:sodone Bryan actually won a match


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

BNB is now 1-9 in Non-title matches since winning the IC Title


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

JBL is so fuckin random :maury


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Arcade said:


> To claim that they are manipulating the sound everytime he doesn't get the reaction you want is getting ridiculous.


and it's ridiculous you can't see the whole crowd chanting and there's hardly any sound.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Not giving this match commentary worth a damn. A superplex off the top rope by Barrett and they barely acknowledged it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is Barrett the IC champion? It's really hard to tell by his booking.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Your IC champion has been jobbed to ****


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Is sad how cold reactions is getting Bryan each weak. He deserves much more (and this is not a Reigns hate post).


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cant believe that reaction isn't in a top match at WrestleMania.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

jbl is the fucking worst


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Not even a big Bryan fan but it's plain as day they are consistently drowning out his chants with music and now commentary.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'he got beat by a farm animal lol' Go get aids JBL


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Barrett always loses on tv.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Wow they really are drowning his chants


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I feel like they sent Bryan out there to teach Barrett how to wrestle again. He really made him work for it.


Bryan looking strong as hell damnit :vince3:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Is Barrett the IC champion? It's really hard to tell by his booking.


it's what happens to the ic champion, he becomes an instant jobber, you know to help the mid carders look strong.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

jbl swooping in with the fucking cricket reference ... LEGEND!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Look at that "mixed" reaction. fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Barrett is 1-10 and these idiots on commentary are DRAWING ATTENTION TO IT! YOUR CHAMPION BEING A JOBBER IS NOT A GOOD THING!*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Anything happen? 

I was taking a shit


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

antdvda said:


> OH MA GERD! THE CROWD IS SO QUIET. TOTAL APPATHY FOR BRYAN. HE'S NOT OVER. BORING MATCH. BLAH BLAH BLAH...


If there is any validity to the people who say this it's solely because of his shitty booking lately. He'd be getting peak pops if he won the rumble.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So yeah, no one gets over.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

No way in hell Bryan would lose to Barrett. He's levels above Barrett. But the crowd sound is "distant". Certainly sounds odd


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

amhlilhaus said:


> and it's ridiculous you can't see the whole crowd chanting and there's hardly any sound.


you know they can still raise their arms yes without saying yes you know.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol nice cricket reference Barrett.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Fucking Barrett hasn't won a damn match in forever :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Anything happen?
> 
> I was taking a shit


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Well i wonder if there will be drastic changes after it was confirmed WWE lost half a mil of viewers after the Rumble match.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Ambrose Time, looking forward to this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

GOATbrose!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CommercialMania season apparently


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Good pop for Ambrose.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth is such a bitch. If his momma was laying there getting her ass beat by her boyfriend, he'd call the police and tell momma "I love ya baby just hang in there"


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Anything happen?
> 
> I was taking a shit


Look in your toilet, its much the same as the show.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Bad News :berried


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Really hate this IC Title angle.

Loved to see whole crowd YES'ing with Bryan. That is always great to see.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the IC Champ is a joke at this point. We can all agree on that, right?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HOLY SHIT ... O_O i love this fucking Ambrose. GIF IT RIGHT NOW!!! lol

also I think we are getting a crazy off next cause it's stardust on the app lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> you know they can still raise their arms yes without saying yes you know.













Still love how you are denying the WWE messes with the audio when its obvious they are doing it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it me, or is this crowd unusually crap for a Pittsburgh crowd?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

In another 5 minutes.....ANOTHER COMMERCIAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I know it's too early to say....

But I think the crowd isn't going to give a shit about anything tonight. 

WWE? Get used to this until you do something right.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> you know they can still raise their arms yes without saying yes you know.


oh, like you can smile and still be pissed off?

it's what I'm doing watching this


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose :mark: Welp, Bryan is in the ladder match, I suppose. At least he has a match at WM.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

So they really are putting Bryan into this match, not to mention they announced him as a participant in the weakest, most anticlimactic way possible. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan in a short match, signifying nothing. Kind of like his spot at Mania.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


>


yeah, i'm not sure what's more off putting. The fact that that's a picture of a woman getting waxed, or that you've seen total divas.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Stone Hot said:


> you know they can still raise their arms yes without saying yes you know.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Really hate this IC Title angle.
> 
> Loved to see whole crowd YES'ing with Bryan. That is always great to see.


too bad we cant HEAR them too because of the WWE fucking with the sound


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE: Where winning a championship means you're actually getting depushed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The only thing i am enjoying about this angle is a few different superstars feuding and the fact the match at Mania will probably be the best of the lot.. It doesn't feel like Mania season at all i just hope we see Sting and Taker tonight to change that.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

It's really a joke how they've booked Bryan. Fuck the IC ladder match. Joke.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

X-Pac hatin on WWE's use of Wade


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575090535079215104


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They've been screwing with the acoustics since Memphis. I've seen many live reports from shows saying the crowd was hot but it isn't translating on TV. I had a similar problem when I was at the DC RAW and people here said they didn't hear the loud "NXT" chants for The Ascension.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol HHH a King? Yeah.........


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Why BNB losing so much? booking is seriously whack atm.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Can he please go back to Cody Rhodes?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Is it me, or is this crowd unusually crap for a Pittsburgh crowd?


There hasn't been a good crowd since the Rumble. They've killed their own crowds. What would be the point of cheering any more?


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Stone Hot said:


> you know they can still raise their arms yes without saying yes you know.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Keep Stardust out of this IC Title angle plz ut


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Darius said:


> WWE: Where winning a championship means you're actually getting depushed.


The best part is Barrett looks like the biggest loser in the world, which means he's probably retaining at WM.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

amhlilhaus said:


> and it's ridiculous you can't see the whole crowd chanting and there's hardly any sound.


Yet the crowd was quiet throughout most of the match, and Bryan still got a decent reaction. Regardless of what you see on TV, it'll be hard to judge how loud the crowd actually is unless you are at the event.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Stardust wearing the title is the stupidest thing I've seen wtf.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean deserves a better entrance than that. being a titty master should afford somone a certain level of respect.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Keep Stardust out of this IC Title angle plz ut


Keep Bryan out of this angle. It's such a spit on the face. Completely below him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey we have no plans for the entire mid-card so let's throw everyone in one clusterfuck IC title match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#ShutTheFuckUp


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

when was the last champ vs champ match? anyone know?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Keep Stardust out of this IC Title angle plz ut


This random ass booking smh


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Can we start a "ThrowDivasABone" hashtag now that they said it? :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roach13 said:


>


truth hurts


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

JBL's pop culture refrences are awful


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Wish it was Luke Harper vs Dean Ambrose instead, also, why is Stardust involved in all this anyway?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

CALL THE FUCKING MATCH YOU STUPID CUNTS!!!!!! YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE ANNOUNCERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Cody needs to end this Stardust shit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

O lawdy, r u callin' me a thief?Jesus, Vince. fpalm


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> ORTON WAS JUST MESSING AROUND. LIGHTEN UP.


They need to kiss and get it over with dammit :creepytrips


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Wade has an entertaining gimmick, suitable in-ring style, hasn't lost a beat on the mic _and_ is in the best shape of his career...yet the pointless geekification of him is still in full effect.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

R-Truth. :maury


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I would say that if they alienate the fans any more, WWE would be entering a Zone of Danger...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> The best part is Barrett looks like the biggest loser in the world, which means he's probably retaining at WM.


I thought for sure Ambrose was winning until all these people got involved. You might be right.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

"R Truth is trending worldwide on twitter" what it isn't saying is, they are all saying they want him off the TV screen and to stop commentating randomly.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This crowd sure is not Rumble '14, that's for sure.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Is it me, or is this crowd unusually crap for a Pittsburgh crowd?


I don't blame them for being crap, it's hard to give a single shit about what's going on right now. Vince is sucking the life out of the passionate fans.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The show is abysmal. My god, it's over, turning it off.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

dat tanahashi-style dragon screw


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Panzer said:


> CALL THE FUCKING MATCH YOU STUPID CUNTS!!!!!! YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE ANNOUNCERS!!!!!!!


You can just see Booker trying to constantly with him going quiet when they just stop then randomly tries again .


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF the 4th ad in like 20 mins


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Commercialmania


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

I say this as a huge Bryan fan, but It's perfectly understandable if his reactions aren't as hot. Remember, for a lot of fans, kaybabe isn't dead, & how you're booked matters. He got eliminated clean in the rumble & lost clean to Reigns. It's bound to hurt the guys standing in the eyes of your average casual fan at some point. 

It's sad because they really didn't need to make Bryan look like a chump just to try & get Reigns over. It's the same miscalculation they've been making with Cena for the past ten years.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Crackhead R-Truth is the worst Truth of all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So the plan is tank the first hour rating, to make Roman look strong in hour 3.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I fucking hate this company so much; I'm seriously considering making other plans for my Monday nights in the future.

In before someone says, 'but you wont' or 'see ya' next week'.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

At this point:

-WHC 
-Jobbing to Cena
-
-
-Jobbing to Zach Ryder
-
-
-Jobbing to R Truth
-
-
-Divas Champion
-
-
-Concession stand guy
-
-
-IC Title


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wrestlemania Season ya'll


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

On this is just getting ridiculous we had a 20 minute promo to start the night and now 4 commercial breaks cutting up 2 matches in the 2nd 20 minutes


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Can we do a repeat of #fireDemott with #fireVince ?

He's killing his own company. It's like wrestling Enron right now.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

I haven't watched RAW in about a month but I don't remember there being this many commercials


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

lmao another commercial.

5th one I think if I'm counting this hour.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Is there always this amount of adverts?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

QuietInRealLife said:


> I say this as a huge Bryan fan, but It's perfectly understandable if his reactions aren't as hot. Remember, for a lot of fans, kaybabe isn't dead, & how you're booked matters. He got eliminated clean in the rumble & lost clean to Reigns. It's bound to hurt the guys standing in the eyes of your average casual fan at some point.


Exactly


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Are we still getting an Ambrose title win at Mania, or we lost now in this random shit?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd hasnt impressed much so far.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> This crowd sure is not Rumble '14, that's for sure.


Or it's the RR '14 crowd that bought tickets to the show in advance, but the RTWM has sucked the life out of them since then...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Osize10 said:


> Keep Bryan out of this angle. It's such a spit on the face. Completely below him.


But Sheamus vs Bryan at Mania need to end with Sheamus winning so he can go into the main even at Extreme Rules & Payback vs Reigns for the WWE title , You don't have a problem with Sheamus beating Bryan at Mania?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Keep Bryan out of this angle. It's such a spit on the face. Completely below him.


That I can definitely agree with.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can we just get to Brock already fpalm


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

QuietInRealLife said:


> I say this as a huge Bryan fan, but It's perfectly understandable if his reactions aren't as hot. Remember, for a lot of fans, kaybabe isn't dead, & how you're booked matters. He got eliminated clean in the rumble & lost clean to Reigns. It's bound to hurt the guys standing in the eyes of your average casual fan at some point.
> 
> It's sad because they really didn't need to make Bryan look like a chump just to try & get Reigns over. It's the same miscalculation they've been making with Cena for the past ten years.


Exactly man, if they have a roster of 5 or 6 red hot guys then suddenly the product becomes hot again; but they only want one guy at a time to look good??


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So based on the last commerical break Dean wins a min. after we come back with the Dirty Deeds, StarDust attacks him and Dolph Ziggler comes out for his match.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

God, we're only 40 minutes in...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

How's the show going so far folks? 
I'm gonna assume that due to the fact that the amount of users on this thread is going down fairly fast, not good?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm guessing they're tired of wrestling getting in the way of COMMERCIALMANIA!

Whatcha gonna do, when products run wild on you!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

If this Wrestlemania was based on buyrates I bet it would be the lowest buyrate since Wrestlemania 19.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Dean's Jeans


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R truth is still better than JBL.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> On this is just getting ridiculous we had a 20 minute promo to start the night and now 4 commercial breaks cutting up 2 matches in the 2nd 20 minutes


Welcome to World Marketing Entertainment! The home of Monday Night Advertising!

I think they view the wrestling as the actual breaks from the commercials <_<


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Is the 'Mania build up always this shit? or is it because they're trying to protect Reigns and we only see Sting, Taker and Brock once a lifetime?
This commentating is awful. NO ONE CARES ABOUT POTATOES!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

sooooooooooooooooooo ... Truth is a permanent member on the commentary team?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

All this IC title fuckery reminds me of hardcore title fuckery.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"This don't make no sense man" 

I agree R-Truth. I agree.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Can somebody PLEASE duct tape JBL's mouth???


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now the "comedy."


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And the crowd goes mild...again.

Nobody cares anymore, Vince...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Bryans out he is in the match yes yes yes


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Crackhead Truth strikes again.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Stone Hot said:


> truth hurts


lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Truth wins at WM, I'm gonna lose my shit.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

R-Truth saying 'This don't make no sense' should just repeat over and over all night.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This crowd is so muted.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan in the land of the jobbers fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth that sneaky crackhead on the corner that stole the $20 somebody dropped in a dice game.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That wouldn't be Truth on video tape, it would be a video of Truth!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dat "ANGLE IS BETTER THAN LESNAR" sign! :jay2


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This whole angle is painful.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just missed 45mins of this. Thinking it was on at 1


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

So who's gonna be the eight man?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JBL saying "Dropping a dime" makes this ten time worse.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

It's a fake belt. obviously.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they are getting all the fan favorites on the show early and five with in the 1st hr so the crowd forget about them when it's Reigns time in hour 3


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I bet there is something else in the bag you guys!!!

THE SUSPENSE!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Damien in the bag?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This commentary has become the epitome of fuckery.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm from the United States of America :lmao
Cracky tales is the best :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Truth


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

why is the title treated like the hardcore title lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth with them looney tunes actions:lmao


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

fuck this shit.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Unbelievable.....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus H Tap Dancing Christ. 

I can't take this.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

so puerile
and unfunny


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

So why was DB and Stardust involved in that but Truth wasn't when he is in the match? Right makes sense.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

These guys continuing to steal the title from eachother is actually getting really good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Truth BETTER NOT win the IC title at WM


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Is Damien in the bag?


That's what I was thinking lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why are D-Bry and Ziggler in this? fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Are the cameras extra shitty tonight or...?*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What have i missed so far?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

R-Truth should have given him the Hardcore or European title.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So the champ now isn't just an loser, but he got street hustled by a crackhead cowboy.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ziggler and Bryan looked like "What the fuck am I doing in this shit....."


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Racist commentary


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Just missed 45mins of this. Thinking it was on at 1


There was a whole thread made to warn you (& the other European posters) dammit! :grin2:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

That fat chick was feeling wade up lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan's face was just like "wtf am I even doing with my life"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How fucking lame. The IC match is a comedy match for Mania.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA This shit is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad.

Wrestlemania is THREE FUCKING WEEKS AWAY YOU DUMBASSES IN CREATIVE. Holy shit.


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

That Bryan face was priceless, it was totally "why am I involved in this bullshit"?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lord have mercy. The IC title is basically the damn Hardcore title.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Is this wrestling or Looney Tunes?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Another boring Ultimate Roid Warrior segmant? he had his time last year


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Did anyone see JBL get his hat back? LOL.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> What have i missed so far?


LOL, good one.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

sigh..For the benefit of those of us who have had enough:

Discovery Family is having a Walking with Dinosaurs special on Allosaurus

Fight Club is on IFC, an hour into it though.

2 back to back episodes of American Dad on TBS coming up. New ones I think.

South Park, several in a row, are on Comedy Central

C-Span has some random Congressional crap..

Oh well, at least we have options!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sad to see Bryan just another cog in the wheel for this WM.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

Bryan's face told the whole story of his career


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

This is why they held that meeting sorry guys we have to plug in a lot of commercials in your segments and matches so I get some money and any of you peasant steal the spot light from reigns remember our main priority is to make Roman strong dammit :vince


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's like the The Warrior knew he was gonna pass away.... Kinda creepy.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> There was a whole thread made to warn you (& the other European posters) dammit! :grin2:


Never noticed bud. Has Raw been good i take it?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

So Truth just happened to have a fake belt for that moment


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus that promo from Warrior the night after Mania works as like a eulogy. 

It is beautiful and weird at the same time.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Somebody please meme that Bryan face.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ahh-Troof bringing the lulz. :heston

Dude has always deserved to be a perennial holder and contender for the mid-card titles and tag team titles, so it's great to see him finally getting a renewed chance to do so. Hopefully it's for the long haul until he decides to retire.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Warrior Award will be more credible than the WWE HOF.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Awww 

This is so sweet. I might cry


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> So who's gonna be the eight man?


Goldust? 

This is kind of a cool thing for the WWE to do.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF did she show a pic of Connor with CENA FFS


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Truth with that Grinch action.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Jesus that promo from Warrior the night after Mania works as like a eulogy.
> 
> It is beautiful and weird at the same time.


It's quite haunting, really.

It's as if he knew it was his time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


>



Already on my 2nd bottle tonight :ha


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome :applause


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Crusher was awesome.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:frown2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RIP sweet prince.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, without wishing to sound like a dick, why are they putting a kid in the hall of fame?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Is this literally the first time they showed one of these for someone other than Cena?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kronke said:


> LOL, good one.


So nothing mate :lol:


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Jesus that promo from Warrior the night after Mania works as like a eulogy.
> 
> It is beautiful and weird at the same time.


He probably knew something we didn't at the time. Nimoy knew too.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm watching Summerslam '02 on the network right now.

How did the product deteriorate so badly? :cry


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

My heart just broke. 

Bryan to induct Connor the Crusher hopefully. That's going to be a ridiculously emotional moment.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Such a cute kid. RIP

Probably the only one who has a completely clean squash victory over Triple H.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan tapped out. and it was a great thing!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Fine, it's fine, WWE, I wanted my heart ripped out and stomped on, thanks.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

For all the crap we give WWE, this is actually pretty awesome.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was really the best take they got out of Stephanie?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ugh this story always hits me in the feels.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm teary eyed right now.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

In tears


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

so sad ... this story always gets me ...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Warrior :Cry

Feel so sad for young kids riddled with cancers while all the evil fuckers in the world live to 95


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

WWE ISNT SUPPOSED TO MAKE ME FEEL


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> So nothing mate :lol:


Pretty much. If you saw the last few weeks, you've seen this week so far. Same old shit.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

:jose


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Connor!!! Connor!!! Connor!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm surprised they didnt edit out Bryan and put Roman there.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That's cool.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

As much as wwe pisses me off sometimes, they come out and do this sort of stuff that makes me respect them just a little bit more.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm so happy they're still honoring him.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

It is very nice what they are doing for him.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Great, so WWE's new gig is child exploitation to make themselves look good.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The Crusher


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nope fuck right off WWE has officially made a complete joke of their Hall Of Famem why don't we just induct every one of those Make A Wish Kids while we are at it? What a fucking joke.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE did something right for a change :clap


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Goddamn fuckin allergies...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Never noticed bud. Has Raw been good i take it?


I'm not even watching, but judging by reactions in this thread, *NO!*
By the way you better update your sig, I ain't StupidSexyFlanders no more :wink2:


----------



## dflat57 (Feb 12, 2015)

This isn't the Reality Era, it's the Bitchy Fan Era. This is nothing but 50+ pages of nothing but complaining. I can't believe I actually read somebody complain about the cameras??? What the total F!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well that just fucked up all my feels.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:Cry


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here comes Lesnar


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Connor deserves it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I'm surprised they didnt edit out Bryan and put Roman there.


Ok this was an unnecessary comment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I miss Batista.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There was more legit emotion there than in a year of RAW.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Did they explain the reason behind the "Play" button for Mania?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Glad they're honoring Connor this way.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

How will Heyman and Lesnar make Reigns look strong tonight?

Find out next :cole3


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Okay, without wishing to sound like a dick, why are they putting a kid in the hall of fame?


PR stunt.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Never a more appropriate time for this saying... Them feels


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Did they explain the reason behind the "Play" button for Mania?


Silicon valley synergy something something.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I think it's great that they're honoring Connor that way. No child should have to be sick. R.I.P Connor.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Here Comes The Pain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Bless Connor's heart


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Nope fuck right off WWE has officially made a complete joke of their Hall Of Famem why don't we just induct every one of those Make A Wish Kids while we are at it? What a fucking joke.



You're a joke.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Nope fuck right off WWE has officially made a complete joke of their Hall Of Famem why don't we just induct every one of those Make A Wish Kids while we are at it? What a fucking joke.


I wish there was a dislike button for you.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's pretty cool of them to honor him. Big ups.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Really respect WWE for that, Warrior award is great.
Bryan seems such a nice bloke off camera.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Did they explain the reason behind the "Play" button for Mania?


I think it's because it's in near Silicon Valley in California. Just a guess.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

So WWE names an award for positive people doing good, selfless work after the Ultimate Warrior, who prior to the final years of his life many claim was an asshole (who did himself verbally bury alot of people) including Bret Hart, who in his book recounted the story of a dying child who was set to die within two weeks who wanted one moment with Warrior as a final wish that was initially ignored by Warrior who was in the lockeroom bullshitting with Hogan and then as the family waited all night while it was showing, Warrior never gave the kid a fraction of his time?
I know one shouldn't speak ill of the recently departed but what the heck?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Connor. :mj2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Ok this was an unnecessary comment.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

It was sad seeing that. More sad how much of a DB fan he was knowing what the WWE is doing.

Sometimes WWE can do so much good other times...ya


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Are you saying that b/c Lesnar is next or b/c Reigns may pick up a microphone next segment?

:troll


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> I'm not even watching, but judging by reactions in this thread, *NO!*
> By the way you better update your sig, I ain't StupidSexyFlanders no more :wink2:


Just read the results so far mate. Only missed the Authority and IC story so far?

Can always watch them on record later on the week.


I hate you


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Okay, without wishing to sound like a dick, why are they putting a kid in the hall of fame?


Did you not see the part from Warrior's HOF speech where he suggested they create a wing for heroic people that touch the lives of others?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"I'm the king of my woooooooorld!"


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

I am so glad that they are honoring Connor he truly deserved all the good he 

got. :smile2:0


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

A Jericho special! This is the best thing I've seen all night.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I like Jericho but don't care for this Network stuff. He's a stooge


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jericho's Saliva theme song 

"I'm the King of my world. I break down the walls around you. WALLS OF JERICHO!" :banderas


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Brock Time.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Every man's heart one day beats its final beat, his lungs breathe their final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the body of others, and makes them bleed deeper, than something larger than life, then his essence, his spirit, will be immortalized by the storytellers, by the loyalty, by the memory of those who honor him and make the running the man did live forever.

- Warrior

I will never forget those words


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Paul the GOAT!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ah so this new Jericho DVD is the reason he has been a company ass kissing doucher lately


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Connor died at only 8 years old........Vince will live to be 100. So fucking unfair this world is.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

:dance:dance:dance:danceJericho Documentary?!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I fucking hate using the word swag, but if anyone in wrestling embodies it, it's jericho.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Heyman! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman in the house.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time :mark:


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Jericho has annoyed me for the past 6 years or so, but he is top ten GOAT in my opinion. If I was more into history like I used to be I would buy the DVD.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Great, time for Paulie to give Reigns a blowjob again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Zico said:


> I'm not even watching, but judging by reactions in this thread, *NO!*
> 
> By the way you better update your sig, I ain't StupidSexyFlanders no more :wink2:



End of an era :mj2

It's now like your posting nothing at all, nothing at all, nothing at all....


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Get this garbage out of my sight.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

It shouldn't be a play button, it should be a Fast Forward button. Much more appropriate.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

MAKE ROMAN LOOK STRONG


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The lets make Roman look strong video.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heyman hype for Roman again.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

King of my World by Saliva. kada

Wish that theme stuck around for more than a bathroom break, especially since Jericho's current theme is a bit of a garbled mess compared to it and especially the original version of Break the Walls Down.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"incredible journey" for Reigns

it wasn't forced on us or anything


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ew.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*"What an incredibly journey this young man has been on!"

What though.

Like, even from a booking perspective, he hasn't done a single exceptional thing. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao at his experience. what a joke!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Did they explain the reason behind the "Play" button for Mania?


The Network is my only guess. 

"They'll see it long enough get the WWE Network. Then we'll have 2 million subscribers!!" -:vince$


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut.the.fuck.up.

You didn't do shit.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Feels went from 100 to 0 real quick.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Roman Reigns is the most boring, duckfacing, blue contact wearing doucher of all time.

I can't believe this guy is main eventing Wrestlemania Play Button


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Heyman making Reigns look so strong all month and he's not even his manager yet :Jordan. The salt will be real once it's official :drose*


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

You mean the two matches he had on NXT? Sharpening tools my ass.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Are you saying that b/c Lesnar is next or b/c Reigns may pick up a microphone next segment?
> 
> :troll


Bork....but damn.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't wait to hear the crowd at WrestleMania + post-Mania Raw.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

this is going to be the worst wrestlemania in history.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE trying to tell us how Reigns is so awesome like normal


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Reverend Paul E Heyman ready to deliver another sermon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He told you I cant hear you over the boos Roman.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Really liking this video package


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lies. Not even proper cousins


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Roman Reigns is the WWE's Fabio Lanzoni. And that isn't a good thing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Geez they're running a video at the top of the 9 o'clock hour wow. What a road to Wrestlemania...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Sufferin' succotash sign on display.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So much cringe


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Make it stop already!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Then why did you say that we hate our lives fuckboi? :ti


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... he really is going to be Cena 2.0


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

This is shit.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Kane's 99 voicebox gimmick > Reigns on the mic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't, man. I just can't with Samoan babygurl Silky. :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Like Cena.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Them ppl just hate their lives.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

WWE can piss me off, but when they do all this make a wish stuff it really makes me smile. I'm a total sucker for it. :crying:



Mainboy said:


> Just read the results so far mate. Only missed the Authority and IC story so far?
> 
> Can always watch them on record later on the week.
> 
> ...


The StupidSexyFlanders name just wasn't working without the profile picture and I was wanting a gif for an avi, just went all out on the 'character' change. :wink2:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I say those haters hate their lives, Byron :reigns


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

He respects opinions? :lmao


The guy who said if we don't like him, we don't have the right to an opinion?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Darius said:


> WWE trying to tell us how Reigns is so awesome like normal


He's awesome, yet he's humble. Like one of us. Only better.


Please like him.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Roman sounds so natural in these interviews. Sad he doesn't talk like this live. IT might be more bearable. He is a product of bad booking not lacking talent and he will be known as Cena 2.0 not Roman 1.0


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this is your Mania main event. fpalm


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

why is heyman putting this guy over so much?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'I respect everyone's opinion and if they hate me they hate their lives'


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Roman's idea of intensity is shaking his head really fast.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy Christ we're only an hour in and they've run through the content for an entire smackdown.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

WF hasn't destroyed it's servers yet?

Thought it would've been seething with rage & hate with this video package :lol


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Xiao said:


> Kane's 99 voicebox gimmick > Reigns on the mic


<spit take>


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Beast vs Duck Lips!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fans booing the video LOL


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BOWOOORRRRRK, LLAAAAAAAASSSEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

BELEE DAT HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Roman Reigns is the most boring, duckfacing, blue contact wearing doucher of all time.
> 
> I can't believe this guy is main eventing *Wrestlemania Play Button*


Lmao!! 

Jesus. You'd swear Reigns had been struggling to get to where he is for years & years... but he hasn't. He doesn't deserve this shot. If he beats Brock Lesnar the WWE will forever be tarnished.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I still can't get over the fact that Cesaro and Ziggler didn't main-event Mania before Reigns. This is illogical. This should've been their year.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Did they explain the reason behind the "Play" button for Mania?


It's symbolism for the digital age and streaming services. Vince is trying to be in touch.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Gotta sell that intensity by making some sexy duckfaces.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

LESNAAAAAAAAR!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The BEAST!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LESNAR TIMEEEEE!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Come*s* Paul, Come*s*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

brock:brock


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lazer! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The true face of the WWE has arrived.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And you guys thought Brock wouldn't show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it too much to ask that the main eventer do a promo in front of a live audience? the emperor has no clothes.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

BROCK EFFFIN' LESNARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: BORK :mark:


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry to hop in here guys but have I missed a reason for the one hour time change? Have we moved into summertime already? Cheers all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker better have a complete makeover come Mania night. You can't be the "top guy" with that title and still wear Shield shit and walk down to Shield music. They're blatantly stunting his growth yet want him in that top spot in the same breath. Doesn't work like that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

My God. It's here. The WWE title belt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The crowd gives no fucks about The Beast.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

New Titron.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

wow, surprised he knows his way to the ring...

And that Reigns segment got me right here(points to chest)...Damned indigestion!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Believe that = The Champ is here/You can't see me


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Christ, Reigns is so boring. Zero personality.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar > WWE


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Are they seriously pulling this knee injury shit with Ambrose again? I guess they just decided someone else would win the title now. This company is so obvious and a joke.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> WWE can piss me off, but when they do all this make a wish stuff it really makes me smile. I'm a total sucker for it. :crying:
> 
> 
> 
> The StupidSexyFlanders name just wasn't working without the profile picture and I was wanting a gif for an avi, just went all out on the 'character' change. :wink2:


Usually i'd always check every week to see what time it's on but i generally forgot about it tonight. It's on wednesday night again so will record it then and watch what i've missed.

I'm fast losing interest bud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock MUST F'5 Roman Reigns tonight.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy crap Lesnar has cut weight.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Vince making his boy look strong.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lesnar :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> I still can't get over the fact that Cesaro and Ziggler didn't main-event Mania before Reigns. This is illogical. This should've been their year.


the sad thing is Cesero is everything Vince wishes Reigns was.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Are you kidding me that they make cut him a video promo instead of a live one? And this guy is main eventing Wrestlemania? fpalm


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

A fan pleasing video Heyman?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heyman spitting dat truth


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Vince better throw 90 virgins at Brock & pray to god he re-signs.

The man is just a fucking monster.

Look at his presence, oh my god at his aura :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Heyman is GOAT


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

BROCK ISNT SHOWING UP AT MANIA!!!!!


:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Paul is our voice.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I could see Brock going off the rails tonight...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stand out at NXT? lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Roman may suck at talking, and need a little more polishing in his singles matches, but the IWC's extreme hatred for this guy is really out of hand.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So is Heyman the stand in for the IWC in Vince's eyes?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

He was a standout in NXT? Didn't he have like 3 matches?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A stand out in NXT?

HE was in two episodes, had one match, and didn't even cut a promo the second week. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

chosequin said:


> Lazer! :mark:



BORK LASER!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

So much butt hurt in this thread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

that crowd on fire for Reigns.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Standout of NXT and The Shield? :lol:lol:lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

In 21 nights Brock Lesnar will be in a UFC training camp.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Honestly, I didn't even know Reigns ever went to NXT


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rollins can only save this.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Nicky Midss said:


> why is heyman putting this guy over so much?


:vince5


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

THis seems sorta racist...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol trying to make him a badass


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam I've missed a whole hour of RAW. Why the early start?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shut up and listen to the sermon bitches :clap


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

finalnight said:


> In 21 nights Brock Lesnar will be in a UFC training camp.


 Don't say that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cannibals. Heyman is GOAT :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

VRsick said:


> THis seems sorta racist...


It's ok. He's Jewish. Lol


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Seems all is well from a fortnight ago with brock.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kind of sounds like a scumbag family tbh.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Savages?

Isn't that borderline racist? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bmp487 said:


> Roman may suck at talking, and need a little more polishing in his singles matches, but the IWC's extreme hatred for this guy is really out of hand.


its justified . He shouldnt be headlining WM. he should be in a match vs Rusev for the US title.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Massive cheers :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This is fucking racist Paul fyi!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

what the fuck is this? Do they think we are stupid? He was fighting in bars at 8 years old.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

The crowd is cheering for Brock's victory.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Crowd popping for Heyman saying that Lesnar will retain :banderas


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

The cheers lol.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Ha the crowd cheering when Heyman said Brock wasn't going to lose.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> So much butt hurt in this thread


Keep being delusional then


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heyman going in like always. I heart this man.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*CANNIBALS?? SAVAGES?? WOAH, THIS IS RACIST :woah*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

God damn Heyman's working hard to try to get Reigns over.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmmm...dropping hints Paul? :lol


----------



## eatsleepburyrepeat (Oct 15, 2014)

that pop for brock lesnar. :brock3:brock3:brock3:vince6


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow. Epic reality era shit right here.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the fuck? Um... well this is different.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heyman knows cheap.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Harribel said:


> :mark: BORK :mark:




LASER!!!!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Heyman shooting!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Honestly, I didn't even know Reigns ever went to NXT



He was in 2 episodes, but the "hardcore fans" love NXT, so the WWE is trying to May on that


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to go pee but I can't leave this promo!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bork going to murder Vince after WM


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I believe every word Heyman says about Brock legit murdering people.:lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Very little pop when Heyman said Brock will retain

Also lol they are using Brocks walkout as a storyline


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

finalnight said:


> In 21 nights Brock Lesnar will be in a UFC training camp.


After all this shitty booking I bet he can't wait for that :lmao


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

OKAY NOW I'M HYPED


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Brock warning Vince? :lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Heyman just loves sucking reigns dick


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock threatening to to kill anyone and everyone involved in some sort of screwjob :lmao

That was one of the most badass things Heyman has ever said.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Can they blow Roman Reigns any more blatantly than this? Fuck sakes


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mic cut :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I still don't know how reigns is gonna hang with lesnar


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Heyman shoot style here is terrible
No harm but it never works


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Heel mic.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Again? :HA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There is no heat at all for Roman


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

What's up with the mic cutting out?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

:lol shots @ Vince.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL Heyman still hyping Reigns. We won't like him.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Uh oh, I think Paul told us what'll happen if the WWE tries to do something during the WM match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Paul's going to have a heart attack.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so over it. This is depressing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Keep being delusional then


Stop being butt hurt than


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Heyman talks of the Screwjob. What about the finger poke of doom?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao This is great.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the fuck is happening???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Heyman going the fuck off


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

UFC & WWE champion


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Stop being butt hurt than



Stop misspelling then.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Heyman unhinged. Fucking GOAT on the mic


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

UFC! UFC!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

LOL FUCKIN HELL HEYMAN


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

this microphone turning off is so annoying.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman going in! :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Its so obvious Heyman will screw Lesnar at WM


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE going down the drain.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

I like baby face Lesnar.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ha Wow, they're fucking with Heyman now.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't understand any of this lol


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

UFC reference.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HEYMAN DA GOAT :bow


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

WHOAAAAAAAAAAA

OH NO YOU DIDNT HEYMAN :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

hahaha ... weren't they cutting his mic off last week too?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heyman is so based. :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Paul is amazing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Montreal Screwjob reference. bama

Paul E. firing shots at the monkeys in the production truck. :clap


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*RAW Live in Pittsburgh - Unleash the spirit, the beast, the pothead &amp; AXELMANIA!*

Mayweather v Pacquio :berried


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKK!! I'm interested af now. :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn Paul Heyman is killing it!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Can cauliflower ear not be fixed or something? shits gross.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Heyman is GOATing it up


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

HelloLadies1482 said:


> I like baby face Lesnar.


You going to get it , Heyman setting him up to take the L


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> There is no heat at all for Roman


& this is supposedly the next MAIN EVENT guy. SMH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its sealed . Heymans screwing Brock at WM and going to a heel Reigns


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock/Heyman is the GOAT duo


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh shit.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Fucking Heyman goating it up! :heyman


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Heyman with a GOAT Promo.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Paul is the shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Heyman is incredible. Every, single, time.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Heyman spitting fire lol


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I want to see Floyd Maweather get BORKED!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Paul Heyman is literally performing CPR on the feud


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I just hope the crowd fucking shits on Wrestlemania and the Raws for the next several months once Lesnar puts Reigns over.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy sh*t Paul :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Interesting work that is supposed to look like a partial shoot... not sure if it's really good for business though.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I know how Vince thinks about UFC i think we all do so yeah this is off the books.. Heyman might be saving this Mania just by speaking.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Heyman is on form, some great promo work.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

MOTHER OF FUCK THIS PROMO IS GODAM AMAZING HEYMAN IS GODDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok end this Paul. Your gonna stroke out. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Marks thinking the mic is being cut off legit lol
Part of the promo ffs


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Heyman is prime 2pac right now.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Every time Pauls mic turns off, I keep waiting for him to make a CM Punk pipe bomb reference.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He moans this every night. Sore booty and all.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How has Heyman not had a stroke :lmao


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Paul Heyman, selling WrestleMania all by himself


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Does Brock have a scar on his cheek? Is that new?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Roman beat the guy who beat Rock, Cena, and Taker!"

Fuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hard to sell a feud one-sided, but Paul's doing it.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:clap


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Brock Lesnar should never, ever lose a match ever again, and I'm being dead serious. Reigns beating him is going to be a travesty


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That promo was fucking beautiful.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Heyman GOATING again :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I know this promo is supposed to get me excited for the Lesnar/Reigns match, but as entertaining as the promo is, it is just making me more depressed that he is losing to Reigns


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I call a screwjob with Heyman screwing Brock at Mania


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

another awesome Heyman promo


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gotta love WWE wasting like $500,000 just to have Lesnar stand there and say and do nothing


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

How come they can't these long drawn out speeches on the WWE app for people to watch at their own convenience. I like to hear a Paul Hayman speech but enough! We get it, Da beast will be Roman Reigns. The end. Good Night. *drop the mic, exits stage left*


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

That was great. Why no Roman Reigns? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That was incredible!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BOWOOORRRRRK, LLAAAAAAAASSSEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Paul ain't playing.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

So Reigns just sits in the back and confront lesnar?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BAAAAROCK LAAAAZNERRRRR ERA! He's not giving it back! :brock3


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Heyman is seriously the greatest mic worker of all-time.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

If Brock doesn't come back out and F5 Reigns, I swear.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I felt like I was at church screaming hallelujah and amen at Heyman.. Fucking did work in that promo right there!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL this is totally setting up Heyman turning on Lesnar. 

Golden heel duo coming soon with Reigns and Heyman


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:wall HEYMAN DA GOAT!!! That was beautiful :clap


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

BRAY WYATT!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lesnar with another night of hard work.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Scary Bray Wyatt. So scary


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I think it's time to crown Heyman the goat on the mic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heyman is so dominant on the mic. reigns hidden from the crowd again. he wont do a promo live here because of fear of him being rejected. You cant make this stuff up.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Wyatt looks so silly now after Heyman just buried him hahahaha


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lesnar has been a total waste of cash.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, interesting promo from Heyman, looks like they've turned Bork face and Heyman's gonna screw him at Mania.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Roman beat the guy who beat Rock, Cena, and Taker!"
> 
> Fuck.


They're trying desperately to make Reigns seem like the greatest of all time with this kind of promos putting him over


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Also love after "Brock killed the Undertaker so dead Bray Wyatt's got to resurrect him." we get the fat hillbilly calling out the old guy for one more match to send the old guy home even though he already is.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

This match is such a mismatch.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

One of Paul Heyman's best promo's right there.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> gotta love WWE wasting like $500,000 just to have Lesnar stand there and say and do nothing


Network is doing well :vince$
really it is :vince7


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Hard to sell a feud one-sided, but Paul's doing it.


It is funny two of the biggest feuds are being sold by one person within it.. Heyman and Bray are just killing it in both regards... I wonder if Heyman will get in shit for what he said in just mentioning Brock taking off for UFC.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Heyman was on fire... Holy fuck.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Good God I hope Heyman doesn't screw Brock. That'd be such a shitty finish.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

NastyYaffa said:


> Heyman is seriously the greatest mic worker of all-time.


Better than the rock? I smell bullshit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nicky Midss said:


> lesnar has been a total waste of cash.


Bruh........... you just went full retard. Never go full retard.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> LOL this is totally setting up Heyman turning on Lesnar.
> 
> Golden heel duo coming soon with Reigns and Heyman


Ain't gonna happen bud


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They kept Roman in the back, I see. They knew better :lol


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

So the main event at Wrestlemania is being contested by 2 wrestlers who combined, have worse promo skills than Stevie Richards and the RTC.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thought Heyman was gonna' stroke out. :lol


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Paul Heyman is great because he use facts and statistics to back up his words not kayfabe bullshit. This promo makes me think Lesnar will leave WWE as champion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Heyman is so dominant on the mic. reigns hidden from the crowd again. he wont do a promo live here because of fear of him being rejected. You cant make this stuff up.


YUP and once Heyman is paired with Reigns, the hate for Reigns will grow and the WWE will just claim its heel heat even enough its xpac heat


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *CANNIBALS?? SAVAGES?? WOAH, THIS IS RACIST :woah*


Do any of you know where American Samoa is? It's an island in the Pacific and in the early 1900's still inhabited by cannibals. Telling the truth isn't racism. Hell, Hawaii at that time had the same distinction.

As to Savages, they take that as a compliment. A savage is just someone uncorrupted by civilization. Same way early Europeans took pride in being called barbarians by Orientals.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're trying to sell Reigns as an alltime great, and he hasn't had a single title reign yet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, what else can you say about heyman. He is damn near perfection on the mic.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Heyman is so dominant on the mic. reigns hidden from the crowd again. he wont do a promo live here because of fear of him being rejected. You cant make this stuff up.


and yet when he does come out and cut a promo people complain. You cant have it both ways.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

AHAHAAHA, Lilian just said Big Show was 4ft tall introducing him on the app, pmsl


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

VRsick said:


> Can cauliflower ear not be fixed or something? shits gross.


Cosmetic surgery is a possible way to fix it, but I've read that some guys keep them as a badge of honor from all of their fights / matches.


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

ive seen this Brock/Heyman promo too many times. if it wasnt Heyman doing it, i would have hated t by now but Paul is pure gold!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

inbredrednecksonly.com


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Is Undertaker showing tonight?
Didn't Bray say "Find me tonight"?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

YES MORE KANE AND BIG SHOW


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Kane and Big Show in a tag team, could this get any worse.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is kane and big show having a tag match in 2015


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH and DEATH ready to kill the ratings.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

crap, Big Slow and Korne? Shit, there goes what energy is left in the crowd...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So segment had:

"Roman was the star of NXT and Shield."

"Roman fought dudes in bars at age 8."

"You will respect Roman in loss."

"Roman beats Brock who beat Cena, Taker, and Rock."


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

How much better would the WWE product be if Paul Heyman was head of creative?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy crickets.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

So anyone sold on Reigns vs Lesnar? Paul Heyman is trying but its just so hard to buy into this feud.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Man, every time Rowan comes out he gets zero reaction


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Heyman reminds of Ric Flair promos in WCW in the 1995-1999. I wish they compilation of heymans best promos from 2014


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Erik Rowan. Master crowd killer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why did that showcase Lillian Garcia's name right there.. Lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> and yet when he does come out and cut a promo people complain. You cant have it both ways.


If he sucks, of course i can complain. This is the face of the company. If he's not competent he has no business being there.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Does Brock have a scar on his cheek? Is that new?


I think it's from the Cain Velasquez fight.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Cosmetic surgery is a possible way to fix it, but I've read that some guys keep them as a badge of honor from all of their fights / matches.


I've talked to a guy who's done some MMA training, and he said it's super easy to fix it. You basically gotta go to the doctor and have him drain it, and then keep it clean for a few days so it doesn't get infected.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ryback looks like a kid who's wearing too many protective things while riding his first bike - just needs the helmet...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Seriously why the fuck does Ryback wear so much shit and might as wll send Rowan back to NXT cause he isn't doing shit


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Rowan and Ryback just got a New Day kind of response from the crowd lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> why is kane and big show having a tag match in 2015


Three hours.

At this point I'd rather see Kane and Show star in "Death and The Fat Man" as a buddy cop team on USA then see them in the ring.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Cosmetic surgery is a possible way to fix it, but I've read that some guys keep them as a badge of honor from all of their fights / matches.


I hate that term, cauliflower ear...Reminds me of the footage of Killer Kowalski accidentally stomping off some guy's cauliflower ear. Scary.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> So anyone sold on Reigns vs Lesnar? Paul Heyman is trying but its just so hard to buy into this feud.


just think how much better it would be if he was facing DB especially with DBs resume.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Créole Heat said:


> They kept Roman in the back, I see. They knew better :lol


Exactly. All them times he interrupted Rollins, but he won't come out for this.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

xNECROx said:


> Is Undertaker showing tonight?
> Didn't Bray say "Find me tonight"?


Think it was "Where are you tonight? Find me." It could imply an appearance tonight, or just Bray being disappointed that he didn't show up again tonight. More likely the latter if the rumors about him not showing up until Mania are true.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brock must be resigning for the WWE - no way Vince would allow a promo like that otherwise.

If duck lips wins, I expect riots.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cricket wireless promotion when Ryback and Rowan come out. Great timing.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Any rumours of Taker appearing tonight..?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*RAW Live in Pittsburgh - Unleash the spirit, the beast, the pothead &amp; AXELMANIA!*



Stone Hot said:


> and yet when he does come out and cut a promo people complain. You cant have it both ways.



Not the point, not having Reigns out there is better for the show from an entertainment standpoint

Point is a guy that you can't trust to go out there to cut a live promo, for whatever reason should not be getting the biggest face push and face rub in a good # of years.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The Rock couldn't get a pop coming out with Rowan to that music. Holy shit is it terrible. Kane and Big Show a fucking overpaid shitty non over mid card team.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rowan is a gimmick with no gimmick


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> So anyone sold on Reigns vs Lesnar? Paul Heyman is trying but its just so hard to buy into this feud.


Not sold on it. This might be the worst WM main event feud I've seen. Heyman is doing great job as usual tho.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show can talk shit like he black:lol


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Danjo1986 said:


> Ryback looks like a kid who's wearing too many protective things while riding his first bike - just needs the helmet...


Now that you mention it, that's the perfect description of Ryback. I guess that's probably why i'm not a fan of him.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"The winner of the memorial last year, who is now a tag team champion....Cesaro."

That actually makes it sound like he's had a good year.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> So anyone sold on Reigns vs Lesnar? Paul Heyman is trying but its just so hard to buy into this feud.


"raises hand" me I know I shouldn't but after that promo I'm in


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Has Erick Rowan ever won a singles match? Like can someone seriously tell me


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins to job yet again to DA LOOK. Worst part is, Ambrose couldn't pin him to save his life in their feud. But there isn't anything the wouldn't use for the "new face of the company" anyway.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I think there's a need for another heel tag team , since the Ascension flopped. Might as well turn Rowan heel and re-unite with Harper. This is a great example of how having a good theme matters. The reaction would've been much better if theyd come out to Rybacks music.


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

i'm starting to think Vince and the guys in the back enjoy torturing us with big show and kane tag team matches.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I need to watch that promo again..holy shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Three hours.
> 
> At this point I'd rather see Kane and Show star in "Death and The Fat Man" as a buddy cop team on USA then see them in the ring.


there are plenty of guys that are not used I would rather see in a match than big show and kane.
Or hell give the women more than 2 minutes for a match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not even crickets when Rowan's theme kicked in. Why use his relatively new theme over Ryback's much more recognizable theme?

Because fuck logic, damn it! :vince5


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've had a bunch of a ear-drains, you have to do it every month or else it won't stop. That's why they don't fix it. Some ppl (myself) are more susceptible to their ears blowing up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, fuck this match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> If he sucks, of course i can complain. This is the face of the company. If he's not competent he has no business being there.


Well he's there and he's not leaving. And the complaining is out of this world. God the guy does a make a wish and he is the worst thing on the plant

Enough is enough already.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HOLY FUCK

How many times have these guys wrestled each other in the past four months. FUCKING HELL


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I think it's from the Cain Velasquez fight.


There's also a lot of internal scars from the cain fight, if you know what I mean.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Danjo1986 said:


> Ryback looks like a kid who's wearing too many protective things while riding his first bike - just needs the helmet...


:rock4


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Holy crickets.


Yeah, they're early this year and spring isn't here yet.

Jesus, yeah. Nobody is giving a shit about this, including me..And I feel Ryback is now ready to actually go somewhere.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Everytime I see Rowan it reminds how unbelievably to soon the Wyatts were broken up

:mj2


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why are they pushing Rowan but ignoring Harper? Is this opposite land?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

silverspirit2001 said:


> Brock must be resigning for the WWE - no way Vince would allow a promo like that otherwise.
> 
> If duck lips wins, I expect riots.


Brock wins and Rollins cashes in. Rollins turns face the following night


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

You just had Heyman come out to try and wake the crowd up so why on earth would you have these guys come out next? Apart from Ryback they all seem to kill the crowd.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW Live in Pittsburgh - Unleash the spirit, the beast, the pothead & AXELMANIA!*



VRsick said:


> Can cauliflower ear not be fixed or something? shits gross.


He's not done grappling. What would be the point in fixing it? Also, it a badge of honor as someone else stated.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Danjo1986 said:


> Ryback looks like a kid who's wearing too many protective things while riding his first bike - just needs the helmet...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Still don't care.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I want a Heel Sheamus with a green cape of sorts come out and just wreck Kane/Big Show for the authority beating them both at Mania in a pre-match or something. Then they can disappear for awhile being left with just a Heel Sheamus.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I feel like WWE really wants Brock to surpass Punk's 434 day championship run lol. If Cena ever does win the 16th championship it seems it would most likely have to be against Brock though.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Great, did I just lose my mind or something...Did Rowan actually pin someone?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

omg upside-down Sheamus Head pinned someone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was a clinic. Damn land of the dinosaurs going on here. Hell, Dinosaurs in tar move better than these slugs.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

The only thing the commentary point out is how ugly some of their wrestlers are.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's 2015 and they're building a Kane and Big Show feud.

Fuck you. Just fuck you.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryback got his wrestling outfit spray painted on at the pier next to the French fry guy.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Show and Orton vs Rollins and Kane next Monday guarantee it


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Please, don't lead to Kane vs. Big Show at Mania. Please, no.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Authority explodes?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Well he's there and he's not leaving. And the complaining is out of this world. God the guy does a make a wish and he is the worst thing on the plant
> 
> Enough is enough already.


You're right, enough is enough.

I'm tired of embarrassments to wrestling being shoved up our ass constantly in an attempt to make him watchable, when they could have just given the spot to the most over wrestler in a decade.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: RAW Live in Pittsburgh - Unleash the spirit, the beast, the pothead &amp; AXELMANIA!*



A-C-P said:


> Not the point, not having Reigns out there is better for the show from an entertainment standpoint
> 
> Point is a guy that you can't trust to go out there to cut a live promo, for whatever reason should not be getting the biggest face push and face rub in a good # of years.


and yet when he does cut a goof face promo people still complain. Like I said no matter how much better he gets people will never give him a chance because he's not their favorite internet darlings.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Holy hell dem titties on Stephanie. Fuck I'd suck on them like my life depended on it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O for fuck sake do we need steph out there? Really? Already sucked and now it's just getting worse.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Yessssss, time for some Stephanie! <3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. Who cares? Just retire already you fucking asshats. You've had a good run.

What the fuck rayon Pretty Girl store bullshit does Steph have on?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tits McGee out here to make this longer.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I normally don't see the appeal with Stephanie but Gawd Dayum


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Jeez I hate this bitch..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtf is this? :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh good god Steph good god my dick is broken in half


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If these 2 fucks get a Mania match when Ambrose, Bryan, and Ziggler are in a jobber scramble.......


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph, you are above these giant jobbers.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Big Show: Forever the Helmsley family bitch :maury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I couldn't work for Stephanie. I would of threw something at her face and told her to eat a dick.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

3 weeks away from WM?

Coulda fooled me


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"Shut up Big Show" well damn Steph


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Stephanie is out to emasculate more talent.

Genius booking here, folks.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Big Show VS Kane at WM :vince$


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: RAW Live in Pittsburgh - Unleash the spirit, the beast, the pothead & AXELMANIA!*

big show-kane feud .. once in a lifetime. :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Give the people what they want. A Big Show/Kane feud in 2015


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't want them back Steph...ever again actually


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Steph with that verbal strap-on.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty sad that the only noteworthy things about this match was Rowan busting out a diving back elbow and his theme not even getting crickets.

Oh well, at least we've got Steph's MILF-y ass to salvage this fuckery. :yum:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

What a MILF. :banderas


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SovereignVA said:


> I normally don't see the appeal with Stephanie but Gawd Dayum


Same.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

You want a monster and a giant back?

Damn Steph I didn't know your walls were that deep.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone else think steph's ass looks a little dumpy in that dress?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph's O voice is so shrill.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph stays burying talent, faces or heels.

"Get out of my ring, Wiz is next!"


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Stephanie turning face huh?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I like how Steph can emasculate all the wrestlers but no one can't do anything to Steph.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Steph in that dress


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> 3 weeks away from WM?
> 
> Coulda fooled me


Feel sorry for anyone that has paid thousands to go and watch WM in a few weeks.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

bae steph


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

No lie. Kane is in great shape for a guy his age.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

rofl, finally a crowd reaction.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So either this ends with an Orton beatdown or Steph just had to show she has the bigger dick. Again.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Paving the way for Orton's turn on Rollins!!! OMG!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Steph being the godness that she is as always


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Kane is probably in the best shape body wise of his career.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Point of that segment?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She never fails at wearing some ill fitting bullshit. You got money. Stop.
Why her ass look like a school lunch tray in that dress though?


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Big Show and Kane are bitches


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Steph looks like a loin of pork!! Hahaha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

God Steph is so shit on the mic, get her off the TV:Out


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Show vs Kane is gonna be the greatest rivalry ever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steph stay emasculating the male roster! :ti


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Look how fucking bored that kid behind JBL is.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

STEPH :banderas

I want to eat her cookie and suck her milk.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Darius said:


> I couldn't work for Stephanie. I would of threw something at her face and told her to eat a dick.


Neither could I, but for different reasons. I'd get fired for sexual harassment. She looks just too damn good to ignore it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*And once again Stephanie emasculates two grown men that have the power to snap her in half. She would've caught a double chokeslam in 2003 for this shit.*


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kane and Big Show walking away like two kids being told to go to their rooms :lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Awful promo tbh.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> No lie. Kane is in great shape for a guy his age.


He is booked like shit though and is wrestling the same people constantly.. In the last year he has only had a good match against Bryan >.<. It is depressing as a big Kane fan i am agreeing with all the people that shit on him constantly at this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph has lost it in the last year too. She and Bryan were gold together. Now, not so much.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They're kind of burying other members of the Authority tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look it's the WWE's hottest, most well built feud

With no match on the WM card :ha


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This commercial again. LOL.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is stupid


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Anyone else think steph's ass looks a little dumpy in that dress?



It looks like she got pillows in there.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

was i the only one hoping for Kane and Show to double chokeslam steph in that segment?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

You can just hear Vince laughing at them penis jokes


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Overacter is upon us again...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who the fuck is this ugly chick Wiz?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh GOD, I COMPLETELY forgot about that Wiz Khalifa horse shit. FUCK! FUCK! FUCK!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:hmm: Snoop Dogg looks less...black


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WIZDOWWWWW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Last week on Raw when we did something funny... yes, it really happened.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why the fuck is willow smith on raw?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck everything.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wizdow :ha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wizdow! :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wizdow. :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Wizdow 4 life


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

20 points for everyone that predicted Wizdow.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury:maury:maury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wiz look dirty as fuck.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Steph has lost it in the last year too. She and Bryan were gold together. Now, not so much.


You need a great dance partner to play off of

No one cares about Big Show/Kane, no one


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WIZDOW!!! :mark: :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL Wizdow I'm done!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wizdow :lmao

How did I not see that one coming?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dem tittys. :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Miz & Sandow have the best build up feud for Mania, and they are only in that battle royal. :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WIZDOW rocking a Penguins hat :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mizdow. Money. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

WIZDOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Heh, is there anything Mizdow Can't do better than the guys who do it?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Wizdow *insert real tears*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Which one is Wiz?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The hell am I watching?

Still more hood than Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know anymore.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Damien Sandow has legit been the highlight of the entire company for the past four months


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG the $9.99 commercial again :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Not sure if booing miz or talentless retard rapper


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*10,000th post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thank you to everyone for making this happen.

Heres to another 10,000

Believe That


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sandow is a better rapper than Wiz confirmed


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

da fuq did i just watch?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wizdow killed that verse, son. :mark:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Is Miz Vs. Sandow going to happen at 'Mania? 

I see WWE completely missing the opportunity


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They should play the 9.99 commercial and song for terrorists in Guantanamo Bay.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Why the fuck is willow smith on raw?


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Arthurgos said:


> Believe that = The Champ is here/You can't see me


Believe That =









Reigns' always stealing lines from cartoons.


----------



## JMcMahon123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Mizdow kills it again


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> He is booked like shit though and is wrestling the same people constantly.. In the last year he has only had a good match against Bryan >.<. It is depressing as a big Kane fan i am agreeing with all the people that shit on him constantly at this point.


Oh I agree his booking makes him too much a joke to be taken seriously. Sad as I think he could still go in the midcard.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

O_O i'm not sure what I just watched. Sandow definitely has a way with words.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wizdow to win a Rap battle royal at Mania.:mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh god, now we have to watch a concert? I'd honestly rather watch coked-up Orton rap to himself for an hour than this BS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Damien Wizdow proving that ether is that shit that makes your soul burn slow. wens



D2theLux said:


> I've talked to a guy who's done some MMA training, and he said it's super easy to fix it. You basically gotta go to the doctor and have him drain it, and then keep it clean for a few days so it doesn't get infected.


Yeah, it's basically a hematoma, so he's right in that drainage is very important in preventing it from "cauliflowering".


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Wiz Khalifa needs to eat. Looks anorexic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WIZdow...*


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

A typical no talent rapper on Raw? Looks like I wont be watching tonite. To quote one of my all time favorite musicians Curt Hennig, rap is crap.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wiz has this look about him that tells me if he stopped smoking weed or any drug in 2013, he's still fail a drug test in 2015.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Wizdow killed that verse, son. :mark:


BARS!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm really hoping we see Undertaker tonight.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so out of the loop in hip-hop. At first, I thought this was Lil' Wayne.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

It's really amazing how much talent Sandow has and how wasted he's been. It truly is baffling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gabrielcev said:


> Wiz Khalifa needs to eat. Looks anorexic.


He looks like a burned match stick


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Wizdow owns!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good another Sheamus returns add, man has been returning for what 3 weeks now?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lame-ass returns


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

There will never come a time I'll enjoy anything Lesnar or Heyman do. I appreciate that folks love them, however, I will never understand it.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Sheamus still returning sometime, whenever.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.............................And click.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Time to turn off TV OR Mute!!!


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

When is the Irish Cena gonna come back?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

The right way round eric rowan!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

alright time to take a dump


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SO I'm guessing Shaemus is in the Battle Royale and is gonna win?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena T-shirt :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Sheamus returns ... oh really? I didn't fucking know.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's a random gif of a cat.


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Somebody throw a tomato at this clown


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

We Dem Boyz ....changing the channel


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Wiz definitely look like a character straight from Rocket Power...


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao what the fuck is this shit.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Isn't he dating Alicia Keys? How does that happen?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

OF ALL THE RAPPERS FROM PENNSYLVANIA WHY DIDN'T WWE GET MEEK MILL SMH


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

we dem boyz :romo


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

This is just cringe, I can't take it. So out of place.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is incredibly sad and pathetic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

When does he rhyme?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I literally just turned on Raw and Wiz Khalifa is the first thing I see, Thanks WWE :gun:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy crap even reigns gets bigger pops than this.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Hate this song on WWE 2k15!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope they let Cena spit with Wiz Khalifa :cena6


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

The fuck is this shit? LoL


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Boo this fucking trash.

LMFAO he's wearing a Cena tank top.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Literally zero reaction for Wiz lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cena shirt?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm gonna go to the bathroom to take a Wiz (Kalifa)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

This music makes me want to stab myself in the pee pee hole!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kiss in WCW was less out of place


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Going to be honest Wiz being on here was worth it just for that moment .


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What the flying fuck is this happy horseshit?

I'm so damned glad I'm too old to have to like this shit. I've heard better rap on Mayo commercials.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Is this supposed to be music?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how anyone can like this guy is beyond me, this is such crap


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

And I'm finished with RAW, can't be bothered to listen to this then watch Reigns and Cena.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember when Nitro got Chad Brock while Raw got Kid Rock? I would hate to have paid for this show and got a music performance.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I hate music like this ... hate it.


----------



## azKaR (Nov 4, 2014)

holla holla holla


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

We still in the chorus, y'all.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

white people love wiz, shit is catchy though


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why isn't Sandow in Reign's spot? He's charismatic, awesome on the mic, got a cool look and not that bad in the ring either. Plus he's more over.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Brandough said:


> OF ALL THE RAPPERS FROM PENNSYLVANIA WHY DIDN'T WWE GET MEEK MILL SMH


Boyz 2 Men IMO


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

this sucks ut


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:dance :dance


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Holla Holla?

Must be time for a tag team match playa!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuck I hate today's hip-hop.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Isn't this his hometown?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Something better to listen to in the meantime.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

this just does not fit. and never smoked i turned her to a stoner isnt exactly pg...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"Mom, what's Becky?"

"The NXT Diva."







*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

We're holding up. We can't hold anymore up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Getting head and rolling blunts" 

Dat PG!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This shit....


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I've already heard enough of this song on WWE 2K15.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Wtf is this shit?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck WWE for bringing this guy on Raw.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Black and Yellow is the only song I know from this clown. :lmao


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Cena Shirt?

fpalm
fpalm
fpalm


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

That kid holding his ears to this crap. Lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

And nobody cares.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cut this man's mic, damn it!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

My dog's reaction to watching this


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Just more proof that live rap is fucking awful.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is just ridiculous


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still better than Georgia Florida Line


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd laugh so hard if he accidentally fucked up, and didn't censor himself.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cornette

.....

just



:cornette


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Fuck, hes doing a second song. This is embarrassing.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd is heading for the exits..or to the concession stand for wrestling buddies...to use as pillows as this crap puts them to sleep?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Can we get Brock out here to F5 this clown


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the worst RAW of all time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We're on the road to WrestleMania and we take this precious time for a musical performance????????????????????? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Sooo Awkward

Im a fellow rao fan so I don't mind

But..a Cena shirt? Really?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Crickets.......


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Did I just see a Wiz is wack sign? LMAO


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like the crowd went to sleep while this clown is on.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Restomaniac said:


> I still can't believe that when we are only three weeks away from Mania the writers think that having a concert will in anyway help what is/has been an awful RTWM.
> 
> Are they actually that blind/stupid? :confused


Let's be honest, the only way the RTWM is going to get better is if Roman somehow gets booted out for Bryan and that would only make it better by tad as the build up would have to be either on both Smackdown/Raw or something.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wrestlemania is three weeks away and they're wasting valuable story progression time on this bullshit


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I would love for the Undertaker to come out and tombstone the DJ and then chokeslam this mong off the stage.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I only heard like two songs from Khalifa, wanted to buy two of his albums at one point just to listen to what the young kids listen to nowadays, but this shyt is trash. 

Black and Yellow is aight tho.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Headphones - On. Random - On. Acid Witch - Swamp Spells. Aaaahhhhh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Fuck I hate today's hip-hop.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

what the fuck is the point of this idiot being on raw


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this life? SERIOUSLY


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I wish this guy would HIP HOP back stage and off my tv


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i've got a song too ... it goes a bit like 'We Want Wrestling!'


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Starships were meant to fly!!!!! Hands up and touch the sky!!!!

Im listening to this bitch over this clown Wiz right now.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

White and Blue?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is there an instrumental version of this?


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

officially the worst road to mania ever...Wiz was the nail in the coffin


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. Stop it. Fuck everything.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Think of the money WWE are wasting for this rubbish.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Cameramen trying to find people enjoying this in the crowd :ha


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

A third fucking song? Just stop...


----------



## JMcMahon123 (Oct 1, 2004)

God this is horrible and I like hip hop.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

THREE FUCK-ING weeks until Wrestlemania. My god, this company is just indescribably awful fpalm


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Fuck, bring out Rusev to beat some jobber lose with the Accolade already


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Make the pain stop....


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Tattoos don't make you a bad ass


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Has there ever been a good musical guest in WWE that wasn't there to play someone's entrance?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

What the fuck is this? A concert or a Wrestling show, the crowd don't give a damn apart from a few people who probably just bought tickets and not Wrestling fans.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

What the shitfuck is this.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

3 RAW's. Including this one...until Wrestlemania. fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Today's rap: Repeat a word over and over in a nerdy way.

Fuck this shit.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

D2theLux said:


> I'd laugh so hard if he accidentally fucked up, and didn't censor himself.


Like Kid Rock's performance with badly-timed bleeps. "You don't fuck *BLEEP* with Twisted Brown Trucker!"


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

My dream? Brock comes out and F5 the hell out of this guy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I take that it's not over yet.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I think it's from the Cain Velasquez fight.


Oh wow, I didn't realize it was from that long ago, that's brutal. Thanks. Brock is a beast.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

...


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED?! :vince5


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

And.... he's still on stage.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ermmm... Okay. :rock5


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Arghhh fuck off


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

****** was already a joke with those skinny jeans, but the dyed dreads are just the icing on the fuckhead-flavored cake. :favre2

And Vince, having Wiz to rap Black and Yellow is about 5 years late considering the Nexus is no longer around.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm an avid listener of Hip Hop and this is just a straight embarrassment. Wiz Khalifa sucks.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Give divas a chance :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> Just more proof that live rap is fucking awful.


This isn't true whatsoever. Just because Wiz sucks live doesn't mean other rappers aren't good, been to a ton of really good shows.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena shirt too? If he had any credibility before, that's gone now.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

This is the road to WrestleMania folks.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

A roach with dreads


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's watch this performance instead.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

anticlimactic fireworks for an even more anticlimactic performance


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

I love the shots of the audience with 1 person singing amongst 20 people seriously not giving a fuck.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not the worst I've heard I guess. At least he can sorta sing


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

R-Tuth looks different. I liked his other rap more.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

lets have this next time


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

More enjoyable than the normal parade of geeks on this show.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

You know, this segment made me realise I could kill myself right now and this shit would be all over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Tattoos don't make you a bad ass


From what I heard, this nygga drinks and smokes a lot. He's a fukkin rich, famous crackhead.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

bama4


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

..... put on a shirt.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mute button
Mute button
My friend on monday night!
Mute button
Mute button
What would raw be without you!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Something to pass the time for you clowns that actually still watch Raw:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Appropriately, I took a whiz during that performance.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Man, WWE keeps this up and their new theme song will be the Door's The End.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Needs a wrestler to come out to shield to boos.

Fucking Vince dude.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

X Spectrum said:


>


Bruce Dickinson recovering from cancer.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

PaigeJ :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

A boring concert followed up by a divas match? Well this will be enough to kill the crowd for good lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Who wants to bet that "CM Punk" is going to be chanted


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The day i have a threesome with Paige and AJ. I'll be happy as barry for the rest of my life.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wasn't there a line in there about a girl becoming a stoner?

Soooooo family friendly WWE


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

That wasn't a bad performance. You guys just don't like the music. I don't either.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WIZDOW CAME OUT FOR DAMAGE CONTROL :LOL. Y'ALL KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH THIS:







*


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh FFS not the damn Diva's... Seriously just knowing that at WM it will be Paige and AJ vs The Bella's makes me sick..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm mad he took off his shirt like he was at concert. Never again WWE


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Let's watch this performance instead.


goat theme


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Bruce Dickinson recovering from cancer.


I know.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll give him this. He is a good live performer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crasp said:


> R-Tuth looks different. I liked his other rap more.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And now after the crowd killing rap segment the WWE is sending out the divas....

#GiveDivasaChance for sure :ha


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

My tv was muted and NIN was played.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: RAW Live in Pittsburgh-BROCK PROMISES LEGIT MURDER AT WRESTLEMANIA*

People saying Rap/Hip-Hop are shit obviously never listen to any good stuff.


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

That Wiz shit sucked, I'd rather celebrate the 365th day of a toothache!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jdaoud (Sep 24, 2013)

There's only so much bad tv I can watch..

I'm going to study


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: RAW Live in Pittsburgh-BROCK PROMISES LEGIT MURDER AT WRESTLEMANIA*

Next time sing this song instead


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

lol at smarks trashing wiz, bunch of fuck boys


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: RAW Live in Pittsburgh-BROCK PROMISES LEGIT MURDER AT WRESTLEMANIA*

So glad I didn't even try and make it through that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just caught up with the opening segment and had no idea Raw would go on one hour early (not that it matters to me).

Was a fun segment in contrary to the retarded storyline they've been giving us with Randy and Seth. Started off a little dull other than Big Show being the smiling goofball (and that sneaky "Benoit is innocent" sign made me chuckle) until Orton took the mic and started owning each one of them. I like how much he's improved on the mic since his early days. He's retained the energy he used to have to replace the boring monotone crap from 2009-2011 and now is much more fluent when speaking. (although "piece by sss-piece" was funny) Don't know how anyone can doubt his mic skills at this point. He's become the complete pacakge, it's just sad that he reached that level when the whole product is complete shit.

Not gonna watch the main event live, will just read the recap on bleacherreport and if he finally turns face at last, I will watch it. Better not give us that "buddy" crap like last week again. Crowd wants to cheer Randy and they just keep killing the heat by teasing it then pulling the plug. Would be wonderful if the main event does display Orton and Lesnar in the same ring, though. I've been dying to see them have some interaction and the closest we got was one segment last year where they just stood in the ring and Heyman did all the talking.



> My tv was muted and NIN was played.


"Nine Inch Nails get KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!"

Great, now I have to go and listen to "Hot Dog" for the first time in years.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW Live in Pittsburgh-BROCK PROMISES LEGIT MURDER AT WRESTLEMANIA*



Stone Hot said:


> you know they can still raise their arms yes without saying yes you know.


That makes complete sense.

Only to you.

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: RAW Live in Pittsburgh-BROCK PROMISES LEGIT MURDER AT WRESTLEMANIA*



THANOS said:


> A boring concert followed up by a divas match? Well this will be enough to kill the crowd for good lol.


If they gave out free popcorn laced with Cyanide, they couldn't do a better job than they did with the show so far.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm done with this nonsense. Will watch the rest of the shows "highlights" tomorrow, with which I'm fully expecting Barney the Dinosaur to show up & Bray Wyatt doing a promo where he's actually talking to himself in a mirror.

Farewell one & All.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now bring out Phil Anselmo to kick this fucker's ass and put some balls on this bitch ass product.


----------



## SMCM (Dec 31, 2014)

That was torture. Worst segment in Raw history.

Hold up hold up hold up hold up hold up hold up hold up hold up hold up hold up hold up hold up hold up hold up hold up hold up hold up

This is music nowadays?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Another winning week for the thread title:

From: Brock threatens legit murder at WM

To: Wiz Khalifa makes little white kid cover his ears

:maury


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Way to stop the CM Punk chants: have AJ Lee's entrance during commercial break


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Dead @ people dissing Wiz, guess that's to be expected from the site's demographic though.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

That segment was just a Wiztake :-/


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Whiz Khalifa musical abortion, followed by a Divas match... And it's only 9:45.

Kill yourselves. It's the only way.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bryon, try not to make it so obvious you're looking at Nikki's tits.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Wiz Khalifa to bring out the new rappin' Undataker tonight.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: RAW Live in Pittsburgh-BROCK PROMISES LEGIT MURDER AT WRESTLEMANIA*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> That makes complete sense.
> 
> Only to you.
> 
> Obvious troll is obvious.


:lmao CFTK who joined last month


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Eva is going to be in the match :surprise:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: RAW Live in Pittsburgh-BROCK PROMISES LEGIT MURDER AT WRESTLEMANIA*



Shadowcran said:


> Man, WWE keeps this up and their new theme song will be the Door's The End.


Or at least their own PPV theme 



.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god. Wiz then the Flintstones then the divas. USS failboat is going down!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

lmao there was just a local commercial for Justin Gabriel aka PJ Black.


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

did brie get a boob job?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So first I see Wiz khalifa and then the Bellas in flinstones garb, on the Road to Wrestlemania. I don't even-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bellas and clams mentioned in the same breath, very appropriate :lmao


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

its bad enough they put that hold up song in wwe 2k15


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

there is no diva title match at WM its a stupid tag match


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

:lmao I just noticed the thread title!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Flintstones puns fpalm Who writes this shit?


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Bellas are pretty good at Rock puns.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

More scripted BS promos. That was BAAAAAAD.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Why the fuck is Cameron and Eva with Summer?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

People should have covered their ears on camera. Instant internet meme stars.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Why would you let Wiz Khalifa near anything that enhances the range of that terrible shit people call music.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.........And now the Flintstones are dead to me. Thanks Bree.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Brie Bella looking a bit, fuller in the chest! Near on perfection right there.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just when you thought Bella promos couldn't get worse, we get a Flintstone themed Bella promo unk2


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Eww get Eva Marie to fuck off this show, she doesn't belong here.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A wild Eva Marie appears!

But nevermind that shit, here comes Mongo Summer Rae! <3


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Shit, Dem Bellas in those outfits. Damn!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Divas match used as a backdrop to promote Scooby doo . Way to give divas a chance, WWE.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Give the Diva's a chance huh?
Well here ya go you damned millennials!!
:vince3


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> Dead @ people dissing Wiz, guess that's to be expected from the site's demographic though.


Or, god forbid, not everything is a hivemind that shares the same opinions!

But nah, it's the demographics of an online forum. :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Crowdplzr said:


> did brie get a boob job?


word


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god. I swear Vince wrote the entire script tonight. AJ looks 2013 CM Punk bored.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Itachi_Uchiha85 said:


> its bad enough they put that hold up song in wwe 2k15


i wouldnt know since the first thing i did in WWE2k15 is turn off the menu music in the option screen.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

#theyhadtheirchance


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

WILMER??????!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Jesus, that Bella promo.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> Dead @ people dissing Wiz, guess that's to be expected from the site's demographic though.


Do you not understand how people dislike this guy?

His name is fucking Wiz. WIZ?! fpalm
I swear, my ears had an abortion.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Eva Marie bama4
Should do porn
Will do porn
Please!


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

*RAW Thread-Wiz makes little white kid plug his ears*

#yabbadabbafuckyou


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Next week's music guest:


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Looked at photos prior. Brie has definitely had a boob job.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

HASHTAG YABBA DABBA DOO, MAGGLE 

:jbl

Wrestling officially died on 3/9/2015.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Paige.


----------



## JMcMahon123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Can we name the Summer Rae, Cameron, Eva Marie trio "the Future Endeavored"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I like Summer Rae she can wrestle and she's pretty hot but dear god that voice.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Was that a minor paige chant?


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Is this what qualifies as music nowadays?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They follow up the painful music performance with an equally painful Diva's match? This fucking company!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

100 clams for both Bella's seems like a rip off


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Camera man heading straight for Paige's ass there


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KingJohn said:


> Dead @ people dissing Wiz, guess that's to be expected from the site's demographic though.


A few of us doing it are black.:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its pretty painful watching raw diva matches after how great the women matches in NXT are.

I mean on the last NXT they had a 20 minute diva match to end the show and it was great


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Paige.


Wtf? :lol


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

This commentary is fucking awful.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Man, Summer Rae is bad. She should have just stayed as Fandango's valet.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> Fuck I hate today's hip-hop.


What you hear on the radio isn't hip-hop. There's a lot of great music out there, don't look for it on the radio


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Summer RAE is so shitty.

That match deserve those subtle boos.

-*


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

R Truth is a better rapper than Wiz


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I kept wondering who this new diva was, then I realized summer rae is actually still alive.


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> This music makes me want to stab myself in the pee pee hole!!!


I can't even call that garbage music. Awesome signature by the way.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige chant in pitt.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Just realized Wrestlemania is only 3 weeks away. Doesn't feel like it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome 1 said:


> This commentary is fucking awful.


This company is fucking awful.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Why the fuck would Brie have a boob job? What a fucking idiot.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Or, god forbid, not everything is a hivemind that shares the same opinions!
> 
> But nah, it's the demographics of an online forum. :clap:clap:clap:clap


The hivemind on here was people hating tbh.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> Dead @ people dissing Wiz, guess that's to be expected from the site's demographic though.


Lol what? There are good rappers like the guy in my avatar and then there's wiz khalifa. He's nothing special and deserves ridicule most of the time.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I like Summer Rae she can wrestle and she's pretty hot but dear god that voice.


Most chicks have that one thing man. You've just gotta try and look past it.


----------



## Joku2002 (Jan 14, 2014)

Darius said:


> A few of us doing it are black.:lol


Count me in that group. I'm black. SCREW WIZ AND ANYONE WHO LIKES THAT GARBAGE.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was... pointless. And Summer was looking uncoordinated with some of the moves. Kick looked really slow.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, Vince and HHH gave Divas a shot there for sure.

A bit more time than usual

Summer just blew it


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

I feel bad for anyone that turned their tv off. We're gonna get a Sting segment!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Line of the night:

JBL: "Wasn't Dino a Brontosaurus?"

Cole: "Yeah."

JBL: "But then Fred ate Brontosaurus burgers."


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paige and AJ are babes but I just could not take my eyes off Eva Marie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> its pretty painful watching raw diva matches after how great the women matches in NXT are.
> 
> I mean on the last NXT they had a 20 minute diva match to end the show and it was great


Well part of it is the crowd which just died from a shitty "rap" concert but Summer and AJ do not work together well at all. Every match they've had has been terrible.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

was Summer Rae good in NxT?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Dead @ people dissing Wiz, guess that's to be expected from the site's demographic though.


good music transcends race. Im not a fan of rap and I'm white but I know good rap music when i hear it .


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KingJohn said:


> Dead @ people dissing Wiz, guess that's to be expected from the site's demographic though.


You mean people with eardrums and taste?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stings going to speak??? wtf


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Why the fuck would Brie have a boob job? What a fucking idiot.


It was just her bra right?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> i wouldnt know since the first thing i did in WWE2k15 is turn off the menu music in the option screen.


First thing I did with WWE2K15 was cancelled my preorder after I saw just how many match options been cut out of the Xbox One/PS4 version.

Still trying to find a relatively cheap used copy.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, Brock and Sting in the same week? Vince must have found a big bag of money laying around somewhere!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tyrese be pumping out these fast n furious movies like crack.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Yabba dabba dont!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Big Bird said:


> Lol what? There are good rappers like the guy in my avatar and then there's wiz khalifa. He's nothing special and deserves ridicule most of the time.


Can't tell, who's the guy in your avi?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Why the fuck would Brie have a boob job? What a fucking idiot.


Pics? I missed it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Stings going to speak??? wtf


He's not a mute.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RiCkeH said:


> Looked at photos prior. Brie has definitely had a boob job.


Or she's wearing the right kind of push up bra. :chrisholly


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> First thing I did with WWE2K15 was cancelled my preorder after I saw just how many match options been cut out of the Xbox One/PS4 version.
> 
> Still trying to find a relatively cheap used copy.


Don't bother wasting your money, it sucks. Traded mine in a week after i bought it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Dead @ people dissing Wiz, guess that's to be expected from the site's demographic though.


Who is the reject in your avatar?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Wow, Brock and Sting in the same week? Vince must have found a big bag of money laying around somewhere!


Let's see if he's live or just a video.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that even Stings real voice


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf that ain't stings voice.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Did they use a voice changer or someone else entirely? WTF?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What's up with Stings voice?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

More like Yabba Dabba Dumbasses


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> good music transcends race. Im not a fan of rap and I'm white but I know good rap music when i hear it .


Such as?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

What is up with Sting's voice? hahaha


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

What is this voice...?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Sting's voice; fuck this company.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Can't tell, who's the guy in your avi?


Coolio.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That's not Sting's voice :ha


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That doesn't sound like Sting at all...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

so wait, there are basically three main roster face divas atm, well one because AJ and Paige are tweeners, the rest are just mean girl bitches and Natalya, who I don't know what she is atm. Drought of faces for little girls to love. 

give divas a chance isn't just about length time, it's clear that the parameters of how far they can push their matches are limited too. They got a decent amount of time, but it wasn't anything special.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple H, you have failed this company!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That isn't Sting; that's... seriously not Sting.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

WTF this isn't Sting's voice??


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

They don't even use Sting's voice? How fucking stupid!


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't think that's Sting speaking...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Batista.....that you? :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF is this voice? Sting been smoking a carton a day since leaving TNA?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So they have someone talking for Sting why?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Damn it. Trying to watch this show has fucked up my sleep schedule! I didn't think I was sleepy, but I must have dozed off some time during the opening half hour authority talk show and woke up during the black Cena concert.

This show is literally so boring it is messing up my life. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That's not Sting!!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

LMAO Voice Over for Sting - isn't even Sting! Fuck off STING CAN FUCKING TALK. We're not in the fucking 90's anymore.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is that even Stings real voice


Maybe slowed down or altered. Don't ask me why.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Wtf that ain't stings voice.


its the Hulk Hogan talking for Sting? Since WWE don't want Sting talking


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sting doing his Dark Knight voice


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

They should dub this voice over Sting all the time :maury


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well he sounded pretty different in TNA...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stings voice with an octave changer. You can hear his voice in there


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

how fucking goddamn stupid do they think we are!!!!?????! it's not even his own voice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WHAT HAPPENED TO STINGS VOICE!?!?!? :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seriously, whose voice is this?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

That's not Sting's voice.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

They didn't do anything to Sting's voice. 

It's someone else reading this script, because they couldn't even be bothered paying Sting to do it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice video package from Sting! That was cool, but did they have to slow his voice down?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

What's with this VO? Couldn't even get the real Sting to cut his own promo


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

They couldn't even get him to talk for a couple of minutes :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Raw must be a nightmare in the arena tonight. Videos, promos, videos, Wiz Khalifa, promos, videos...


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

It is not hard to realize yes that is his voice although it had me guessing at first .


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Of COURSE WWE was going to fuck up Sting. Of COURSE fpalm


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Not really into this feud but that video package was great.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> That's not Sting!!



It's just a picture of Sting :jbl


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

If Sting can still go, he can seriously put over some new stars.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

So.. Sting isn't sting?
But Sting is here to stop injustice? 

The guy that is trying to stop people injustice, has the injustice of someone faking to be him?

wut?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

They can't even get his voice to make an appearance lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn, Sting cantbe bothered to appear. Same with Taker. What a Road to Mania.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I really hope HHH busts his ass to make the Sting match a good one at Wrestlemania Play Button


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The music of this vignette was quite good. Digging the melancholic piano. The strings were too much though.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

That was Sting's voice it was slowed down at times.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought it was the gold star not the bronze star.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

FTC: Fuck This Compnay


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

STING IS DAT U????????


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah john? you didn't earn 15 world titles either.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

Great promo from Sting, if you can call it that.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Cena.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Furious 7's scene of the cars free-falling from an airplane before opening their parachutes to land safely seems like an appropriate way of describing the WWE in the weeks before WrestleMania. 


Great. Now all the kids are going to be confused as fuck when they actually hear Sting's real voice.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena, he doesn't want you as an opponent loser. Go away!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fuck off Cena... he has the right. O right, Cena is the only one that can say whatever he wants. Douchebag.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"I'm Rusev and I just walk around with this flag all the time"


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Will....Will the real Sting even be at WM???


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Tell me WWE is not stupid enough to have Axel beat Rusevs' undefeated streak.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rusev is such a great heel. Not quite Wyatt level but really good.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The 19th Russia Vs USA feud this year!


YES!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What if that voice were NWO Sting? It was his voice, but I'm not sure the alteration did anything for it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena likes free speech but doesn't like your free speech, Rusev


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh boy, Captain flattop here to save America. And the idiots in the crowd bought it, hook line and sinker.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Such as?


NWA, Dre, Emeneim, Snoop dog, 2 pac or Jay Z just off the top of my head.

Im not a fan of rap but all those groups have good songs.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

As irritating as Cena is, I'm glad we really only see him like once in the middle of an episode instead of at the start and finish of the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pacmanboi said:


> If Sting can still go, he can seriously put over some new stars.


He can't. He won't.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Pacmanboi said:


> If Sting can still go, he can seriously put over some new stars.


'I think you mean put over Reigns, right?'- Vince's thoughts.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> "I'm Rusev and I just walk around with this flag all the time"


He is walking to the ring they just said that.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> WHAT HAPPENED TO STINGS VOICE!?!?!? :lmao


Maybe he had a sore throat??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh so Cena is for MURICA now :lol Might as well give the jackass a flag to wave around.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Paul12907 said:


> STING IS DAT U????????


Well, he does want to play The Game.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

It's still real to me damnit


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

The people don't know what he sounds like! He's never spoken before, let's have fun with it! Sports entertain them!


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

seriously thought they used shockmaster as Sting's "replacement voice".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUUUCKKSSSSS.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Fuck off Cena... he has the right. O right, Cena is the only one that can say whatever he wants. Douchebag.


Cena will Rise Above the Constitution.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Holy shit this RAW has been boring so far. Damn right I can't believe that WM is in 20 days, Cole.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*RAW Thread-Wiz makes little white kid plug his ears*

AxelMania getting the top if the 10 hr time slot

#AxelMania = Ratings!

Often imitated never eliminated

Damn we need a new Axel Smiley


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole: "And we'll have Sting's actual perspective when we return!"

*Completely different voice speaks from Sting's perspective*












Trifektah said:


> I really hope HHH busts his ass to make the Sting match a good one at Wrestlemania *Play Button*


:dredead


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

So CENA is basically filling in the Swagger/Patriot role in this feud..Yawn..
USA! USA! USA! It's the 80's!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG King. 

It´s WrestleMania. 

It´s the WulfPac! 

Fake Sting, Fake Diesel and Fake Razor!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cena spewing more bullshit. "You don't have the right" uhh freedom of speech John look it up, Rusev can say whatever the fuck he wants you moron.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Créole Heat said:


> Oh so Cena is for MURICA now :lol Might as well give the jackass a flag to wave around.


cena makes me reject my own country


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Sting had something to say so he edited a video package and didn't record his own narration?

I hate this.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I've worked it out...that wasn't the real Sting before, it was the fake NWO Sting.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lana


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rusev is the real face


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't even believe what I'm seeing right now. This can't possibly be the Road to WrestleMania, this has to be a joke.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575112666626330624


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lana! :mark:


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

US Title changing hands to Axel hahaha. Rusev will lose it to someone before mania because of Cena.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Русев удря! Русев мачка!

Until WrestleMania 31 that is. :\


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler alert: Rocky beat Drago


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fpalm Axel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AXELMANIA RUNNIN WILD, BROTHER.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kill him Rusev. Kill him dead.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Axlmania :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm fairly certain that Axel is getting released after this gimmick is over. WWE's annual spring cleaning is around the corner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would convert to Communism for a night with Lana! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Axelmania is one of the most hilarious things ever


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they should have had Axel come out to Hogans rea american theme


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't change the channel!!!!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Lana... :mark: :damn


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

#Axelmania :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> at Wrestlemania Play Button


:denirolol


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Love the Axelmania clock.

I'd mark out so hard if he beat Rusev right now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Let's see if Axel can maintain his momentum from raw last week. Nope...lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Almost 43 days and counting :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

AXELMANIA, BROTHERS!

Loving that RR clock on the 'tron. :clap


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

What does "Rusev Udrya... Rusev Machka" that always plays during his entrance theme mean?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Best part of the show just passed us by.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck this crowd. So dead.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

We're at the top of the hour. Maybe Cena really does give Axel the upset.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Axel dat iron man record! :mark:


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Axelmania was awesome last week, but it's gonna get old quick, especially when it doesn't seemed planned. Wasn't he counting his time as a Rumble contestant and that was his thing?

Plus i'm real uncomfortable that he is Mr. Perfect's son, but he's emulating Hogan. Seems wrong.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

AXELMANIA

I fucking told you all! I told you his fury would be swift and terrible to behold!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

If axel wins this match. I swear!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

#AxleMania with the clock!!

Legendary!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Axelmania is one of the most hilarious things ever


its just a rip off of what SAndow used to do.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So much for that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Summerslam at NY? Roman, prepare thy anus.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Vince couldn't have Axel getting more over than Reigns.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

WWE App just shared a Tweet with the AxelMania photo edit!


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

What a complete waste of time that match was, complete squash was expected.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck Rusev, this Frute Brute looking mofo.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Wouldn't mind an Axel/Swagger tag team.*


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Why are they still letting this fuck squash people?

Once he loses he's just going to midcard hell.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

I just can't understand how WWE produces such entertaining things like this sometimes and then you have some ridiculous gimmicks that wreck the show.

But well, Vince "knows" the business and the fans inside out :vince


----------



## Tweener (Jan 10, 2015)

When does Curtis Axel get the Hall of Fame ring from Hogan and turn into Abyss?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Still an Axelmaniac.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

WrestleMania 31 ending


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, that was much ado about nothing...

The theme for this entire Raw.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

.. Welp, That was over quick.

Fuck this company. Fuck everything about this company.

Grab the brass ring. Man grabs it.

Now, lets destroy everything about him.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

#GiveAxelAChance


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Wouldn't mind an Axel/Swagger tag team.*


Swagger/Rusev tag team.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lana promised Rusev anal if he doesn't give a promo but he didn't listen...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rusev with some home truths....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev is such a good ass heel.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWE always has these guys like Slater, Ryder, Sandow and now Axel who are given absolute shit, have turned it into gold, got over like hell and are still treated like complete jokes.

Learn 2 use your talent when they catch fire, ya dumb fucks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, I don't know that he's wrong..........


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is it just me or does Rusev look like Angry Joe lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How is Rusev the heel, Everything he's saying is right?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Wouldn't mind an Axel/Swagger tag team.*


The worst two mic workers on one team?


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Love dat Rusev promo!!! :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Russia! Russia! Russia! Russia!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Just kick his head off Rusev... do us all a favour.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

See back in the real Hulkamania days the WWE was strong


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

who the fuck has their motto on their belt?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Uh oh it's serious John Cena :cena


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These PG disses. fuck.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince's Republican agenda showing. America was strong during Hulkamania 1980's (Regan) now it negotiates(Obama).


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, this is appropriate because Vinnie Mac's living in the past as well, judging by the way he's writing and booking this crap.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How dare anyone with a Visa use free speech


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> The worst two mic workers on one team?


:lel


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Here he comes to wreck the dayyyyyyy!...Go away Cena, please. 

ANd the crowd is so animated they look like cardboard cutouts of a crowd...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cena constipation face.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> What does "Rusev Udrya... Rusev Machka" that always plays during his entrance theme mean?


Udrya = Hits

Machka = Smash


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Still not applying it right.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Please Wyatt/Undertaker segment next.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so mad I'm going to put you in a submission! Not kick your ass! That's not enough!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Curtis. 

Dude is legitimately entertaining for the first time in his career and is actually getting a little bit over, but of course we can't too much entertainment in the mid-card because millenials and brass rings and other illogical excuses.



IDONTSHIV said:


> I would convert to Communism for a night with Lana! :mark:


Communism is a religion? 8*D


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, Cole. Cena has it locked in doesnt he? fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

He just pulled him away from the rope...when they're not in a match.......


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rusev is violating right now!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Wouldn't mind an Axel/Swagger tag team.*


Long as Zeb Coulter doesn't twerk anymore I'm all for it. Hold on does he even manage Swagger anymore?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

whoa a feud where Cena is actually the babyface.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena acting like a heel again


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

there has been nothing watchable on this raw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fpalm god i cant take this overrated piece of crap. 

Thank god Reigns is taking over as the new face of the company. Much need for a change


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out how this submission would hurt in this current position that its applied on TV?

I mean, maybe from his leg being bent sideways? but.. otherwise.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, this feud has actually got Cena over, Vince will be loving this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So is that how you beat a guy's ass by turning him over or.........


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Rusev K.O Outta Nowhere!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Best STF since, um, Wrestlemania, right?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This is the first time in years I've heard grown men chanting for Cena


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

How's that a face move?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev fell asleep from the shear boredom of that weak ass STF


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

You Americans are amusing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena roofied Rusev, Lana is next! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rusev's foot is disturbing me.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena engaging in torture. Merica.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

God dammit Cena, your making yourself look like a monster heel; Rusev looks like an innocent face here.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

where's nikita koloff when you need him. fuck off cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who is the heel here?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This shit is beyond stupid. Fuck Vince and fuck Cena. Just fuck them both.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

John Cena should pour barbeque sauce all over him.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena looking strong.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This is some heel shit from Cena.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Brass ring Rusev brass ring.

Sorry can´t have it. 

Gotta make you look like bitch for no reason.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev is gonna get buried hard at WM.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena's annual one week heel adventure.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena the face, everyone :clap


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

So... Cena is supposed to be a hero to children... and he acts like this? Shit, Rusev is the guy looking like a face in all this.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

whoa Cena's STF looks legit for once.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lana was so cute there.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Fuck this company.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

God dammit I hate Cena lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking hell fpalm

Grown men in the crowd were actually chanting for this fucktard a moment back fpalm fpalm


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Is this like waterboarding?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And it's official at WM it is:

Rusev Putria

Rusev JOBka


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

So Good Guy Cena just choked a guy out until his girlfriend finally relented and gave Cena the match he wanted. Be A Star, folks!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:yes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How is that not a heel


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Never thought I see the day Cena in the US title match at WM again 11 years later


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

That my friends is the look of an incoming burial.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Cena engaging in torture. Merica.


Truest post.

/thread.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Remember kids when you don't get what you want Bully someone with physical violence till you get it :wink2:


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fuck right off he's going to force them to "accept the match". Complete bullshit. These fans are fucking retarded eating right out of WWE's hands smh.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cenas such a fuck and roman is a bitch. Good job wwe.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Literally the only feud Rusev seemed like the heel and the face seemed like the face was Swagger.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There's your "hero" and example to the children everyone!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

And Rusev's the heel. Yeah ... okay.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

RIP Rusev. Career ends at Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that shit-eating smile has to become a new smilie.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Ugh that Lana bit at the end after babyface Cena was strangling the man, was god awful.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Lana the heel cares about her guy while dickhead face Cena puts a guy into unconsciousness twice.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

its been a long time since the deep voices in the corwd cheer for Cena


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Not knocking you guys on here, but damn, a lot of Americans really are dumb, they fell for everything, these people who boo Cena every week now cheering for him.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Cena Returns as the Doctor of Thugonomics night after Wrestlemania.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lana's not that smart apparently. She could have just kicked Cena in the balls there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena looked dark as hell there.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena's a stand up guy. He's one honorable individual. He has no flaws.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

why does angry cena always look so constipated?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Once again, Rusev is the face.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

DUMPS WATER ON GUY, gets title shot. Uhmm


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh boy, Cena's dusting off that camo hat and saluting all the dead careers.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can someone tell me how Rusev and Lana are heels again?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena was really heel there. Could the IWC wetdream of a heel Cena finally happen in 2015?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn,Lana was willing to offer *anything* to Cena. he chose wrongly.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cena really Being A Star by forcing Lana to give him what he wants by making her potential husbando pass out not once but twice.

:vince5: "Rise Above Pinkos, damn it!"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Be a Star

Beat the shit out of somebody until you get your way.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL people mad that he looked heelish.

*I thought you fuckers wanted him heel?!*


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Was Cena trying to squeeze oil out of Rusev?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Gonna backfire though... much the crowd at Mania and the night after aren't American. 

And fuck, Cena can't pull a realistic face for shit. And that dopey motherfucker was the face of the company for 10 years. yeah, and they wonder why they can't pull good ratings.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, goodbye to your career Rusev. Fuck you, Cena.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

There's that face again :lol


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Can someone please get Rusev a Z-pak


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lol grown men crying on the internet about grown men rooting for a wrestler they don't like


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

WYATT!!!! Ready to have a seance


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look, Tennessee Chubs, Taker doesn't want to face you. Go to Waffle House and get some bacon.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

IRS's son. Psh

NEXT


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

CENA! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> its been a long time since the deep voices in the corwd cheer for Cena


All you have to do is invoke the name of MEERICA.

I've never been so behind Rusev as I am now, lol. Will be devastated if when he jobs at Mania.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Cena taking it back to '03 with that smirk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena learned how to get what he wants from The Architect I see

:rollins


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

MURICA!


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

I gotta say Wiz performance was really dope besides the crowd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wyatt looks like an absolute weak moron in this "feud" pining for someone to grace him with his presence and he keeps getting no sold.

:ti


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

This RAW is really really bad besides Daniel Bryan match and Heyman promo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> LOL people mad that he looked heelish.
> 
> *I thought you fuckers wanted him heel?!*


because they are making him a heel against a huge heel in Rusev and making Rusev look like the face


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's why Cena would make a great heel


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If this is how Cena gonna do it now, i'm in.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Brandough said:


> This is the first time in years I've heard grown men chanting for Cena


Cause he's doing it 'merica. Seriously this shit just proves how retarded the Fans are.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Gonna backfire though... much the crowd at Mania and the night after aren't American.


lol yes exactly. Im hoping for some Russian fans in the crowd


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

This was pretty much EXACTLY how Rollins got Cena to bring back the authority, but when Cena does it we're suppose to cheer.

The worse part is that the crowd was ACTUALLY CHEERING!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't care how good of a promo Wyatt cuts. If Taker doesn't show up I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

samizayn said:


> All you have to do is invoke the name of MEERICA.
> 
> *I've never been so behind Rusev as I am now*, lol. Will be devastated if when he jobs at Mania.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm out. 

I will watch the rest of this later when I am able to fast forward.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

John Cena really sucks. Great Heyman promo. And why change Sting's voice?


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Who is Mr. Robot? Is that a hacker site?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> IRS's son. Psh
> 
> NEXT


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Well, goodbye to your career Rusev. Fuck you, Cena.


Meh, Rusev gimmick is one-dimensional anyways. This type of feud was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Come on show up Undertaker


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

So basically Cena is out here being a sore loser just because he gave up? Is this the message to send to the young people dem?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Poor Curtis.
> 
> Dude is legitimately entertaining for the first time in his career and is actually getting a little bit over, but of course we can't too much entertainment in the mid-card because millenials and brass rings and other illogical excuses.
> 
> ...


:lol
If it got me the night, then sure, why the hell not?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> LOL people mad that he looked heelish.
> 
> *I thought you fuckers wanted him heel?!*


I want him gone, and take Roman with him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WWE does know showing Reigns duck face doesn't make him bad ass right


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Can someone who uses twitter do me a favor and send Triple H this?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Rusev. Buried at the hands of Cena. We hardly knew ye


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can someone tell me how Rusev and Lana are heels again?


Because they are _EVUL Russians_ of course, that automatically makes them heels. :side:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Damn,Lana was willing to offer *anything* to Cena. he chose wrongly.


bet her stuffs way better than nikki too.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

We better get some Taker tonight.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

The Undertaker should send someone throughout the arena next week to find him. Try the boiler room only to find Mankind with his pet rat George.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rusev just told Lana to gtfo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Greatest Promo ever

Now I just have to grab my Rosetta Stone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh god, these fucking losers.

fpalm

From Barney the Cena trying to act tough to these jobbers.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

oh fuck god no not new day fuck my life


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like this is how they're writing lana off TV to go film that movie


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is Big D possessed?


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Time for a dump break.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is Big E Jizzing in his pants in the ring


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, he told Lana to leave.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse, here comes New Day...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Day. Same Shit.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

New Day :dance


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Why in the fuck were big E's eyes just all fucking white like he was possessed


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

From a purely booking standpoint, Rusev might be the biggest face on the roster. He embodies Cena's hustle, loyalty and respect. 

And Rusev's gonna be getting some "sorry i got your buried" sex from Lana tonight.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I require an IMMEDIATE GIF of Big E's crazy eyes dance.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks to UK and US foreign policy I will welcome our Russian masters


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Notice how only the small white kids are clapping for The New Day.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IT'S A NEW DAY......To change my channel.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Big E's face :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Setting up Lana leaving to film that movie


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Lmao at Big E's clapping face


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Was that Russian for "Bitch if you don't get out this room I'm going to beat your ass"

Let's have the whites in the audience hate blacks more by sending the New Day Out.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The New Day is still a thing?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking New Day


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

These three tards.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

oh great the new day minstrels.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And just when I was thinking "how could this Raw get any worse?"...Here's the New Day clapping their way to the top...of what? Top of the jobbers?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh great the Blue Day


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Someone get a gif of the Big E crazy eye dance please.

Thank you.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh god now here comes Shit Day!
Other than Heyman's promo this RAW has been fucking awful.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Once again.......why aren't they using Tyson Kid's VASTLY superior theme?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Masters of the Universe


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kofi shuckin' and jivin'. :jordan5

AND MARTIN LUTHER KING E LIVES ONCE AGAIN! :lmao



RiCkeH said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how this submission would hurt in this current position that its applied on TV?
> 
> I mean, maybe from his leg being bent sideways? but.. otherwise.


It's actually effective in the sense that it's two submission holds in one move: A crossface (STF) or a sleeper hold (STS) that also sees the victim's leg trapped in a modified grapevine. The grapevine not only restricts the victim from breaking the hold, but the victim's trapped hamstring and calf are both under pressure from being grapevined.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Although this entire Raw has set us Black people back 50 years, Big E is still fucking gold.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Cesaro and Kidd really have some good dynamics together


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nattie :sodone


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> IT'S A NEW DAY......To change my channel.


At least when Axel comes on he at least tells you not to change it. These guys fucking suck.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

They need a new theme.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Clap their way to the top :cole


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Is Big E jizzing in the ring or something?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kidd has the headphones on so he can't hear their shitty entrance music.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Cena engaging in torture. Merica.


They didn't even ask me any questions.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Who said WWE is racist?? They love black people! Look at them shuckin' and jivin'!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Me moo me moo me moo, ahh Cesaro and Kidd.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## eatsleepburyrepeat (Oct 15, 2014)

outtahere fucking new day. Aka jobber nation


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Cole just gave away that New Day will actually win this match. Fuck


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Why Cole mixing up Woods and Kingston?


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Natsuke said:


> I require an IMMEDIATE GIF of Big E's crazy eyes dance.


This ^ 

Was laughing so hard when I saw his eyes :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nattie :trips5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Meh, Rusev gimmick is one-dimensional anyways. This type of feud was bound to happen sooner or later.


Gotta point. I really enjoyed Rusev though. He is a total package imo.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Cena is such a heel.

He did exactly what Rollins did to get The Authority back.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*People don't like faces such as Cena & Sheamus doing things like strangling an unconscious man because unlike heels, they won't get their comeuppance & thus in the end it's just a dick move. *


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Quiet as fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm such a fucked up individual that I'm currently thinking of slave names for each member of New Day.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Who said WWE is racist?? They love black people! Look at them shuckin' and jivin'! My heart goes out to them. Poor guys...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isn't that Xavier in the match and not Kofi 

Cole is so awful


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

random turnbuckle camera shot


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Crowd gives no shits about the New Day.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Wyatt looks like an absolute weak moron in this "feud" pining for someone to grace him with his presence and he keeps getting no sold.
> 
> :ti


Not to mention these redundant promos from Wyatt. Never have I seen a promo with the same content cut in so many different ways.

At least make an attempt to give Wyatt something new to work with to make up for Taker's absence because these constant promos from Wyatt just aren't cutting it for me. Sadly they're incapable of doing that.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Holy Shit Nattie :O


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I hope these two teams have a Mania match, their styles are the closest thing to Indy tag Team matches on the mainstage right now.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Medicaid said:


> Why Cole mixing up Woods and Kingston?


Probably something Vince told him before hand about all black people being the same. Probably calls every black guy Booker T as well. 

That senile old fuck.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cole actually confused Woods for Kingston not once but twice and nobody at commentary even realized he screwed up. I know Black History Month ended a week or so ago, but come the fuck on. :jordan4


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Isn't that Xavier in the match and not Kofi
> 
> Cole is so awful


They all look the same to Cole.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Darius said:


> I'm such a fucked up individual that I'm currently thinking of slave names for each member of New Day.


Can you even rename an owned slave?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Remember when The New Day was first forming and it was a heelish takeover esq group that were sick of getting sidelined due to race? You know back when Woods was in his class suits recruiting people. I miss that.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HEY :mark:


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> LOL people mad that he looked heelish.
> 
> *I thought you fuckers wanted him heel?!*


When it comes to Cena people just want to bitch.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Jeez, Cole - dropped a "DY-NO-MITE" in the fiirst match, and now you can't tell Kofi and Woods apart?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cricket wireless. That's some sad shit. 
It's like wanting Papa Johns and going to little Caesars. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If taker does show up that would have to be the segment that closes raw


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

is that a modified toe hold? never seen that before.


----------



## MRCB12 (Feb 13, 2014)

That turnbuckle shot of Woods feet was great. Pfft stupid. Woods and Kingston mix up and took him a while to fix that error. No one cares about new day and yeah. Another pointless boring filler.RAW has been shocking. Save us Paul and Brock


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok. This has got to be:

1. The WWE trying to build the miracle cure for insomnia
2. The WWE trying to commit business suicide
3. The WWE trying to kill Pittsburgh(I think they should prosecute for attempted murder)
4. The WWE Trying to show how the RTWM can be wrecked
5. The WWE trying to kill all smarks by boring them to death.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *People don't like faces such as Cena & Sheamus doing things like strangling an unconscious man because unlike heels, they won't get their comeuppance & thus in the end it's just a dick move. *


That and they are hypocrites. Unlike Austin who beat ass and was fucking up front about how he did business, Cena/Sheamus play the fucking "we're good guys and hustle and all that shit!" then turn around and pull dick moves left and right while the WWE tries to pass them off as likeable. They aren't.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You serious? lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF was that? :lol


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Day beat Cesaro and Kidd? Go to hell WWE you fucking morons.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Flashyelbow said:


> Me moo me moo me moo, ahh Cesaro and Kidd.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Dont you mean Meep Moop Meep Moop Meep Moop?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

jeeze.. pointless loss


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Un-fucking-believable


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

what sort of a finish is that


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

New Day wins wow stupid.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Woods should've never made it out of NXT.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

That might be the worst finisher of all-time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

We did it my brothas! :dance


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF

champions loosing non title matches again 

fuck this company


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

New Day in a Gospel Chruch Group gimmick.

R.Truth in this foshizzle hood gimmick.

WWE isn't racist at all!


















........bunch of fuckers.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The hell?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> is that a modified toe hold? never seen that before.


Neither has Vince. 

Ban that barbaric move :vince7


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank God that's over with. Now get them the fuck back in the locker room.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Medicaid said:


> I hope these two teams have a Mania match, their styles are the closest thing to Indy tag Team matches on the mainstage right now.


There you go , the rules was if they beat the champion they get a title match at Mania


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Quiet as fuck.


When are people going to stop buying tickets to this shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

New Day sucks. Like royally sucks.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

This fucking company....


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The jobbers won? Wtf is going on?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The WWE has some truly shitty tag teams.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kidd and Cesaro lost?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh joy, WWE with their "ERRRR HOW DO WE MAKE NEW NUMBER ONE CONTENDERS? OH I KNOW, HAVE THE CHAMPIONS LOSE" lazy booking.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I just laid back and closed my eyes during that whole match.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day is so not over.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't see Sheamus returning until the Andre match...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE is done. Nothing can fix it. So much shit. So much clown shit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Nobody gives a fuck about this garbage :lmao


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

What the hell was that finisher even?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Vince and crew too lazy to build anything on the tag division, so lets just have a team beat the champion to instantly telaport to the top and have the same combination of things for 6 months.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NO, get the Special Edition Brown Cenas out of here.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Naomi's ass. You could serve a two can dine on that.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lawd... dat ass, doe.


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Another Wiz break


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh for fuck sake now its the Cena's! I mean Crapso's! 

Scratch that 2 DIVA's Matches on RAW WTF is going on?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*CHOLOCATE FUCKING THUNDER YA'LL*


Y2-Jerk said:


> Can you even rename an owned slave?


:lol Damn

Sure why not


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New day beat Cesaro & Kidd....................




:lose :lose :lose :lose


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really they are covering up Naomi's new ring gear with an Uso shirt :mj2


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

A divas match that doesn't involve Nikki, Paige, AJ or anyone on NXT? BORING


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm ok with New Day winning as long as we get more Big E crazy eyes dances.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The crowd has been shit all night and I don't blame them. This has to be one of the worst RAW's in some time. I know that's said every week, but this feels like a parody of the RTW.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Give Divas a chance... Nattie vs. Naomi already started during the break on the App.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

*RAW Thread-Wiz makes little white kid plug his ears*

#givedivasachancebyhavingNaomiandNattieina2minutematchwasthishashtagtoolongsorryimnewtothis.


Sent from [url=http://www.verticalsports.com/mobile]Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nattie vs Naomi?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Darius said:


> :lol Damn
> 
> Sure why not


They wouldn't even bother to name Big E, they'd just call him Big'un.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

It's that time again! It's Uso Shirt Theory time! Tonight we finally add the Diva's section to the theory! We have Naomi in the Uso Crazy shirt with awesome orange socks! We're going into uncharted territory starting now!

Uso's Shirt Theory (Updated March 9, 2015)

Tag Match:
Shirts = Win
No Shirts = Lose
One Shirt, One Shirtless = Win
Shirts with Undershirt = ???
Naomi w/ Shirt = Win
No Shirts w/ Mismatched socks = Win
No Shirts w/ Mismatched Socks & Naomi w/ Shirt at ringside = LOSE! SUPER. LOSE.
NO SHIRTS w/NAOMI SHIRTLESS FOR MOST OF THE MATCH AND ONE LONG KNEEPAD = DQ WIN

Singles:

Shirts = Lose
No Shirt = Win
Shirt w/ Undershirt = Win
Naomi w/ shirt = ???
Naomi w/ one hand & shirt = LOSE

Intergender Tag:

1 Shirt/1 without - WIN!
6 Man Intergender Tag All w/ Shirts = Super Win

Diva's Match

Naomi w/ Shirt and Orange Socks & Uso's at ringside w/ Shirts = ???


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

This RAW made me sad.. legit sad. I don't know why the fuck I expected a decent show. I figured it was the road to Wrestlemania so it might be exciting. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> bet her stuffs way better than nikki too.


If Lana is offering you the world, dont take the Mania match.Take Door #2 , *the back door*.  :curry2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

What was that talent meeting for. To waste it!!!!
Meh raw tonight!! Extremely clunky!!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nina said:


> The crowd has been shit all night and I don't blame them. This has to be one of the worst RAW's in some time. I know that's said every week, but this feels like a parody of the RTW.


Which is funny because I haven't watched a RAW since the go home for TLC, and i had a ton of hope after that opening segment. Since then its been pretty fucking asshole city.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE had something last Mania........


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Naomi doing her impersonation of a pumpkin? Those colors need to go.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

New lesson learned, don't ever watch Raw sober again. 


Mania's gonna kill me.


----------



## eatsleepburyrepeat (Oct 15, 2014)

:bean:kobefacepalm:shockedpunk

Vince like we got your money :vince


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What is up with the light brite sneakers that naomi has on?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Wiz made little kids plug his ears? What the hell does that even mean? He didn't want to hear his own music?


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

They really did mess up, but through no fault of their own.

One has to imagine two original tag team plans for WM were
Usos vs Ascension
Miz/Mizdow vs New Day.

But both of the latter teams have not gotten over at all.

Cesaro and Kidd vs Usos should of happened at Mania though. WWE could've done that. 

I wouldn't be surprised if we get Cesaro/Kidd vs Usos vs New Day now


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nattie you idiot. Noami has a foot of padding on her ass. :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Natalya should have been counted for three there


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

atass Naomi


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Natalya looking like she is going to use the strap on on Tyson tonight


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O fuck off Naomi with that fucking ass move. Actually learn to wrestle.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

The Rear View is the WOAT finisher


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The fuck is this shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Uso boring...Yawn


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Naomi with a variation of her father-in-law's signature move.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nattie just got put in the best pin ever. We should all envy her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell are they doing with Kidd and Cesaro?

:ti


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Do the Usos always have to be made to look unstopppable


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

finalnight said:


> Natalya looking like she is going to use the strap on on Tyson tonight


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WHY IS SHE USING THE ASS BUMP OVER THAT AMAZING RANA DRIVER SHE USED IN THAT DIVAS SURVIVOR SERIES MATCH? THAT FINISHER WAS FUCKING AMAZING.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

How to make the tag champions irrelevant in under 10 minutes...great job, WWE....I dont' use gifs, but someone copy this post and put a facepalm up there for me...sigh


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE FUCK IS HAPPENING


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol when is the last time we seen these geeks?


KuritaDavion said:


> They wouldn't even bother to name Big E, they'd just call him Big'un.


All of their last names must be Toby.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

wtf is even goingo n


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

For fuck's sake, why is this show SO SHITTY? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

WOW, WHAT A WIN FOR NAOMI! THE SHIRTS CONTINUE THERE DOMINANCE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao All these random ass matches for WM.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

What the hell is going on.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

WTF is going on right now?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The fuck is this jobber hand off matches?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Just keeps getting better and better...?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Good god can we just get 3 hours of NXT on Monday's?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Los Matadores? Oh for fuck sake this RAW is just fucking horrendous.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Theodore Long must be loving tonight.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I had no idea who that music was there, what us actually going on?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the fuck is with this booking... just random matches strung together. I need to stop watching... this company is just complete and utter shit and it will never get better at this point.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just when we thought it couldn't get any worse, Los Matadores show up :no


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh so not only do we get an IC Title clusterfuck match at Mania

We will also get a tag title clusterfuck match as well


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wtf is up with this back to ack to back to back booking of matches LOL

what a clusterfuck this raw is


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Rear View may be the worst finisher ever.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Tag team match into a diva match into another tag team match with no break for a promo or something. I'm confused


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Wait Los Matadores are still here? Pfft Vince sure likes to waste money.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JBL still doing the stupid "OLE" thing.

:ti


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok.. This is officially the worst Raw of the year so far.. I try not to abuse that saying, but Fuck this!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Now THIS is channel-changing material


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Rear View >>> Superman Punch >>> Big Shows Knockout punch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Face vs face match. :mark:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

What is going on?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How many more times are they going to have the Usos vs Kidd and Cesaro??


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Has to be done:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Los Matadores back on Raw? fpalm

And this contributes to the Road To Wrestlemania how exactly?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

O'Lame!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> WOW, WHAT A WIN FOR NAOMI! THE SHIRTS CONTINUE THERE DOMINANCE!


I dunno, I think the Matadores might squash your theory right here...


----------



## eatsleepburyrepeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Nkw the uso? uttahere


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I think WWE has officially stopped giving a fuck...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

lana's filming a move? by the time she gets back rusev will be losing to zack ryder in 2 minutes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ratings dropping......


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> Rear View >>> Superman Punch >>> Big Shows Knockout punch.



I don't know I think Big Show's punch is still better than Reign's. I mean Show is huge so I can believe it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

ALL THE TAG TEAMS!!!


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

What is this a tag team -to - diva - to - tag team scrabble match?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> New lesson learned, don't ever watch Raw sober again.
> 
> 
> Mania's gonna kill me.


Here's the problem though. I had a nice happy hour buzz, but I got bored and fell asleep during the opening half hour authority talk show and didn't wake up until I heard a rap concert. Now my sleep schedule is gonna be off. You have to be sober enough to not fall asleep, but buzzed enough to not claw your eyes out.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I think the only two parts of this show I've liked have been Orton tearing apart the authority and Heyman.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Teddy Long is backstage sorting out tonights matches


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

This feels like they've been rushing all night. All making their entrances before the previous guys have even left?


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

OH JUST FUCK OFF WITH LOS MATADORES. 

I'd rather they put in The Ascension than Los Matadores in this 4 team match they seem to be setting up.

The Matadores are literally only wheeled out to fill up room in a match and cole is saying they're 'underrated'. Fuck off! The last time they did anything was have their mascot fight Hornswoggle back in April last year.


Fuck sake WWE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> Los Matadores back on Raw? fpalm
> 
> And this contributes to the Road To Wrestlemania how exactly?


I guess they're in the multi-tag match for the tag titles at WM?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Theodore Long must be loving tonight.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> Rear View may be the worst finisher ever.


It was just as lame in the 80's when 'Iceman' King Parsons called it the 'Cocoa Butt".


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

NyQuil said:


> Rear View may be the worst finisher ever.


Natalya went from a farting gimmick to losing to a flying ass(o) to the face.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

This thread is funny, good job to Naomi tho


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wrestlemania 31 WILL be the worst Wrestlemania of all time. Good fucking god, this company deserves to go bankrupt. Vince McMahon does NOT deserve the amount of money he has. Doesn't even deserve a penny of it. And WWE creative should be touted out to the entire world as the worst writing staff in television history. This fucking trash is SO GOD DAMN BAD....


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you creative, I needed a piss break.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

This is a fucking joke, seriously. Is the entire show supposed to look like shit so Roman looks more impressive? What the hell is going over there? Have they lost their fucking minds?


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, there's your preshow. Kidd/Cesaro vs. Matadores vs. Usos vs. New Day.. in the shittiest build of all time.

It's almost like they ran out of time for the build for Wrestlemania, and are just randomly spewing shit at this point.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Has to be done:



The ironic thing about that picture nowadays is that HHH actually may have a hand in the booking :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Forgot RAW was on :lol Just tuning in


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Novak Djokovic said:


> This feels like they've been rushing all night. All making their entrances before the previous guys have even left?


Maybe if they didn't throw a shitty three song concert in the middle of the show.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Ok.. This is officially the worst Raw of the year so far.. I try not to abuse that saying, but Fuck this!!


We're talking a worst of all time raw here. Easily worst of the year.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

This has been awful, what a disaster. WrestleMania build up??? Good job. Fuck this company.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Is it normal if i want to bash my brains in with a hammer right now?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What a shitty Raw this has been so far. These long irrelevant tag team matches, Wiz's performance, Bryan vs BNB and Ambrose vs Stardust ending too quickly are killing this episode. The only good thing that happened so far is the Heyman promo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Darius said:


> I'm such a fucked up individual that I'm currently thinking of slave names for each member of New Day.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Perhaps with this back to back they're hoping to disguise the fact that the entire Raw looks like it was written on the back of a napkin while eating at Waffle House at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

A commercial break during a Usos vs Los Matadores match. :dredead


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

This is a terrible, terrible RAW.

I don't think I've seen a RAW as bad as this one, to be honest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Thank you creative, I needed a piss break.


You've had the last 2.5 hours in that case, bro.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Thank you creative, I needed a piss break.



This has been a 2 1/2 hour piss break that was only interrupted by Heyman for a couple of minutes.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

#PushDiego 

It's time.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

This is pretty bad, haven't really paid attention since Heyman, #RawIsBackgroundNoise


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Natecore said:


> We're talking a worst of all time raw here. Easily worst of the year.


Imagine how ***tty this RAW would have been if Heyman didn't have that GOAT promo earlier?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

So.. what about that meeting before RAW?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Hearing boos for two face tag teams.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Flashyelbow said:


> Is it normal if i want to bash my brains in with a hammer right now?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It beats the slow death this Raw is doing on you.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Why are Los Matadors getting no love here? They're not championship material or anything but they're a talented old-school tag team with actual characters.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Kronke said:


> Well, there's your preshow. Kidd/Cesaro vs. Matadores vs. Usos vs. New Day.. in the shittiest build of all time.
> 
> It's almost like they ran out of time for the build for Wrestlemania, and are just randomly spewing shit at this point.


Well the preshow four way tag match at WM30 was great so count me in.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Forgot RAW was on :lol Just tuning in


Run.  Save yourself.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> This is a fucking joke, seriously. Is the entire show supposed to look like shit so Roman looks more impressive? What the hell is going over there? Have they lost their fucking minds?


lol Daniel Bryan truthers believe that the matadores facing the Usos is somehow tied into a roman reigns conspiracy


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Can't fucking wait for the Smarkbusters and Bruce Blitz reviews of tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NyQuil said:


> Maybe if they didn't throw a shitty three song concert in the middle of the show.


That shit was 3 songs??????????????????????

:wtf
:kobefacepalm


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

And the CM Punk chants have begun...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Wrestlemania 31 WILL be the worst Wrestlemania of all time. Good fucking god, this company deserves to go bankrupt. Vince McMahon does NOT deserve the amount of money he has. Doesn't even deserve a penny of it. And WWE creative should be touted out to the entire world as the worst writing staff in television history. This fucking trash is SO GOD DAMN BAD....


It's going to have to be tremendously fucking awful to be even worse than Wrestlemania 27 was, but at the moment it does look like it's going to be pretty bad at least.


----------



## Attitudeerabryan (Jan 15, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> The ironic thing about that picture nowadays is that HHH actually may have a hand in the booking :lol


I tweeted the picture to trips wwe and Steph... Now cm punk chants lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CM PUNK CHANTS :maury


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

WE NEED MORE DANCING ON THIS SHOW DAMNIT :vince3

LETS GET THAT WHIZZ CAULIFLOWER GUY BACK OUT THERE - HE'LL PUMP UP THE CROWD :vince5


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally, the CM Punk chants begin. About damn time, Pitt!


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

I think this must be the first match/feud being built up to because the teams came out one after the other.

"Oh, you're coming out to the ring to? Wanna be in the match at mania? Yeah sure, we got space!"


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Redzero said:


> So.. what about this meeting before RAW?


I'm not watching Raw(as usual) so I don't know how bad it is unless I'm hearing it from you guys, but apparently this meeting did fuck all to improve tonight's show if thats what it involved.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

"Punk" chants. Shitting on this match. Makes sense since Matadores are there.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

There's some gems in this fucking mess ... but that's what it has been, a fucking mess nothing has seemed cohesive tonight, everything jarred it didn't flow, that makes it really hard to watch.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Booker correcting Bradshaw on the difference between poppin' and lockin' and breakdancing, but couldn't even be bothered to make a peep about Cole being a fuckhead and confusing Kofi and Xavier not once but twice in the span of 15 seconds. :booklel


----------



## eatsleepburyrepeat (Oct 15, 2014)

crynowords

Now we gettkng cm chump chants. See vince see what you made them do.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This raw may be a candidate for WOAT, literally nothing of importance has happened, it's dragged like hell, even the earlier start hasn't helped. 

And we still have Reigns beating Orton and Rollins clean to come...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

CM Punk chants now signify how much a fuck the crowd does not give for a particular match or wrestlers, not actual chants wanting Punk back


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK ( announcers starting talking as much as they can )


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Why are Los Matadors getting no love here? They're not championship material or anything but they're a talented old-school tag team with actual characters.


We're in the deadspot of a bad three hour show. Anything you put on is going to get booed.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I Miss Carlito


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That shit was 3 songs??????????????????????
> 
> :wtf
> :kobefacepalm


That's, like, one repeated sentence per song.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why would one single person care about this match?


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree with the consensus. This raw stinks on ice


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Jesus there is a lot of pointless clusterfuck multi person matches at this mania.
The battle royal
7 man IC Title Ladder match
4 way tag team match
Divas tag match.
If these aren't the most thrown together undercard matches in mania history then i'll be damned. 
Not everybody needs to be on the card at Mania, jesus christ.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

So tell me, I'm not watching the show-

Road to Wrestlemania still bumfucked?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

While this is close, No RAW has been worse than the RAW solely based on Cena embarrassing Cole in June/July 2012.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Keep chanting CM Punk.

It's not a chant to bring him back. It's a chant to say 'fuck you WWE'. Love it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

If Hornswaggle comes out next to take on Torito this back to back action will be fucking perfect! <attempts to start a Swa-ggle swa-ggle chant>


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Reigns is going to get booed out of the building tonight. These fans have already put up with so much shit tonight. They've had enough.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Mid-air superkicks have not been the same ever since Shawn Michaels did it to Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Almost landed on his head


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> lol Daniel Bryan truthers believe that the matadores facing the Usos is somehow tied into a roman reigns conspiracy



First of all, this has nothing to do with Bryan, so fuck off. I'm just desperately looking for reasons that could explain this fucking atrocity of a show.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

And even after all of this, there's STILL the Ascension that have to come out :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You know why I'm still watching this tonight?

It's like a building on fire, and I can't look away as people jump to their deaths...I've honestly never seen a Raw this bad and I'm here every week.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

3 seconds is all it takes.

That's what she said.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh God!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Torito down!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Retards in the crowd chanting for that quitter fpalm what else is new


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Usos jobbing to the Matadors.

:ti

Raw went full retard tonight.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dun dun ♫... silence.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Usos beaten by the divas rollup of death :faint:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

what the fuck? and clearly the miz is coming out next, they botched with his music there.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What in the fuck!? :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sound system is fucking terrible the last couple weeks :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Miz's theme botch. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Natecore said:


> We're talking a worst of all time raw here. Easily worst of the year.


I agree that this raw Orton promo aside (even Heyman's while impeccably delivered was just screaming the same rhetoric as last week in a slightly different way while burying the Wyatt/Taker feud unintentionally) this raw has been the drizzling shits thus far, but even this nor anything that will likely ever air again will be as bad as "enis envy" and the "the nuggets vs the lakers" or some of the stuff you may have been fortunate enough to not see in the 93-95 years.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

DG89 said:


> OH JUST FUCK OFF WITH LOS MATADORES.
> 
> I'd rather they put in The Ascension than Los Matadores in this 4 team match they seem to be setting up.


On that note, where the fuck are The Ascension?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good god Naomi is disproportionate


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I dunno, I think the Matadores might squash your theory right here...


The Streak is OVER NOOOOOO


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Keep chanting CM Punk.
> 
> It's not a chant to bring him back. It's a chant to say 'fuck you WWE'. Love it.


Exactly. I like to hear those chants when we get shit like this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Decent match.. But nobody gives a fuck :Jordan2


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> CM Punk chants now signify how much a fuck the crowd does not give for a particular match or wrestlers, not actual chants wanting Punk back


Then chant "boring" or "this show sucks!" Or leave the arena. Punk has nothing to do with this and these people need to get over it or stop watching.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Natalya taking cues from the IC title booking? Stealing other people's titles?

This certainly doesn't feel like The Road to Wrestlemania. The tag team division is a joke. Watch Naomi and Natalya kiss and make-up and win the titles at Mania as surprise entrants in the tag team turmoil match.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

OK, so alledgedly WWE is messing with crowd chants, but it seem quite clear that the crowd woke up during Naomi vs. Natalya, and that they could have made that match much longer. 

Usos vs. Los Matadors had ONE good spot. they could have made that shorter. 

But #GiveDivasAChance right?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Keep chanting CM Punk.
> 
> It's not a chant to bring him back. It's a chant to say 'fuck you WWE'. Love it.


Funny thing about it is that while the chant exists to show WWE that what they're giving us is shit, it also guarantees that if Punk ever comes back, he's gonna get a mega-pop depending on where it is.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Stone Hot trying to defend Raw hahahahahaha *wheeze* HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> Then chant "boring" or "this show sucks!" Or leave the arena. Punk has nothing to do with this and these people need to get over it or stop watching.


It's catchy on the ear.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Short main event coming, if they want Reigns to get better, they have to trust him in longer matches. And stop putting him with far superior workers, he's got to learn to handle a match on his own.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Torito. :lmao

But holy fuck at Los Matadores actually getting a win.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Kids in the audience have to put on their own show I guess.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What am I watching?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I've never been so happy to see the Matadores win a match, fuck the Usos. This shot is for you, Diego, Fernando and Torito.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Finally switch to Mud Sweat and Gears... this Raw has been shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton obviously going to turn on Rollins tonight. Predictable as shit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This is legit one of the worst RAW's ever.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SETH I PLAN ON MAKING YOU MY BITCH :randy2:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The laugh of a villain :rollins Tremendous


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, coked-up Orton.

Always a joy to watch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That camera angle on JBL's hat tho... BOTCHHHH.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao A shot of JBL's hat in the darkness.

Sums up Raw.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Noble and Mercury turning on Rollins?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

JBLs hat is more entertaining than the rest of what they've been giving us!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Funny thing about it is that while the chant exists to show WWE that what they're giving us is shit, it also guarantees that if Punk ever comes back, he's gonna get a mega-pop depending on where it is.


Punk is still their most over guy who can sell merch.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

This RAW is mercifully coming to an end, thank God.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> On that note, where the fuck are The Ascension?


Had a match against against The Lucha Dragons taped for Superstars.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I can't be the only one who just saw that transition to JBL's hat ..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> The laugh of a villain :rollins Tremendous


Reminds me alittle bit of that :hbk1 laugh in 1997/1998.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> It's going to have to be tremendously fucking awful to be even worse than Wrestlemania 27 was, but at the moment it does look like it's going to be pretty bad at least.


It'll be worse. 29 was already worse than 27. 31 could be bottom 5 WMs.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

1) Wiz Kalifa

2) These random fucking tag matches

3) Erick Rowan / Ryback vs. Show and Kane

4) Shit opening -- LOL IS RANDY ORTON SERIOUS? IDANO LOL

5) John Cena. lol. And announcers burying Rusev

6) Nattie randomly walking off with the tag belt

7) Forcing buildups less than 3 weeks from Wrestlemania

8) WTF Sting voice promo

9) Fake shoot promo by Heyman (the mic muting thing is already getting old and obvious) -- it was neat the first time, but worked shoots are only good in small doses

10) LOL New Day finish

11) CM punk chants

12) A literal F-LEVEL tag team just beat the tag team champs for no reason

13) We've still got 30 minutes to go...

At this point, why should ANYONE CARE about anything beyond Lesnar/ Reigns?

Triple H vs. Sting? Part-timer vs. no-timer.
This 4-way tag buildup? Who cares?
ARMBAR? No reason to care. Winner gets trophy.
6-man ladder match? The title is useless. The match will be good though.
Rollins vs. Orton in the works -- who cares?

It's really fucking sad that a lower-midcard feud (Miz vs. Mizdow) is the most amazing thing about the WM season, and the match isn't even official yet.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> The Streak is OVER NOOOOOO


Well shit, even I didn't believe it myself.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

honestly I just got the new total war game and its easier to follow than tonights raw


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Why are Los Matadors getting no love here? They're not championship material or anything but they're a talented old-school tag team with actual characters.


Probably because characters and tag team wrestling is so early 90s


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Whooot the Usos lost! Raw still sucks! But hell yeah Screwsos lost!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Randy likes to kid around. Rollins likes to dick around.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I just want to see how Reigns is received


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

maybe the plan is for the creative team to come out to the ring and reigns can hit them with superman punches and spears.... that may get him over...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nine99 said:


> What am I watching?


Raw's submission of the miracle cure for insomnia.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Taker :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Show up Taker!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Next, Kentucky Fatback begs and pleads for a cripple to get up from his hoverround and back in the ring. Yay.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> I can't be the only one who just saw that transition to JBL's hat ..


I saw that lol.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

There is no way Jamie Noble is 5' 9"


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

I wonder if bray is coming later still, oh hes up next!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bray Wyatt finally something good :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Better get a Taker appearance after this fuckery of a Raw


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins will look like a fucking joke after the ME with all that "STFU RANDY IS COOL" talk. Not like I'm surprised.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wyatt coming up next!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Holy shit, how short is the main event? I knew it was gonna be short, but we're looking at about 10 minutes tops (including overrun)


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Guys why do we like watching something so bad? Are we masochists? Is it like that train wreck that you just can't look away from?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So is Lesnar advertised for next week?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

You know if they were smart they'd have Lesnar cost Reigns, have Rollins, Orton, etc. beatdown Brock, have Orton convince Rollins to cash in on Brock only to eat an RKO screwing him out of the title.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why does Barney sound like that in the Flinstones commercial? Isn't he suppose to sound like Patrick Star but less retarded?

He never had a high pitch voice if I recall.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> There is no way Jamie Noble is 5' 9"


Nope. I'm 5 ft 8, nearly 9, and I can tell I'm significantly taller than the guy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Why are Los Matadors getting no love here? They're not championship material or anything but they're a talented old-school tag team with actual characters.


2 Puerto Rican jobbers pretending to be Spanish bullfighters in a wrestling ring, where the company gives no fucks about them or wrestling in general.

That's why.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Watching Raw is like getting a lobotomy. It may leave you with severe brain damage.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Better get a Taker appearance after this fuckery of a Raw


come on you already got "stings" voice tonight isnt that enough


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Wyatt segment then I'm going to sleep, 

Fire creative, fire anyone who booked this garbage show and Fuck me for actually staying up this long through this rubbish.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Guys why do we like watching something so bad? Are we masochists? Is it like that train wreck that you just can't look away from?


Yes :$


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Was it me or that poster of WM31 had Undertaker in it? (During Seth's Promo)


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Solf said:


> Rollins will look like a fucking joke after the ME with all that "STFU RANDY IS COOL" talk. Not like I'm surprised.


I don't think he could look like a bigger idiot than BNB tonight.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SkolVikings94 said:


> honestly I just got the new total war game and its easier to follow than tonights raw


Total War: Attila?

Can't afford it myself, but the entire Total War series is tough for most video gamers


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Flintstones Unrated? Covert hentai flick? :hmm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Should Rollins trust Orton... Let's ask JBL's hat.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

safc-scotty said:


> Had a match against against The Lucha Dragons taped for Superstars.


Seriously they've gave up on them already? smh 

WWE are useless.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh no ... my man wants to enter guitar star ... HELP ME!! lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Noble and Mercury turning on Rollins?


And having their WrestleMania moment by upsetting Team CAT (Cesaro and Tyson) for the tag titles? YES PLEASE.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Calling it right now, no Undertaker appearance.

Just a video package saying 'I Accept'.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

SiON said:


> come on you already got "stings" voice tonight isnt that enough


Touche :maury


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Reminds me alittle bit of that :hbk1 laugh in 1997/1998.


Absofreakinglutely.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Should Rollins trust Orton... Let's ask JBL's hat.


I like to think that in this pic, JBL looked at what he was doing, put his hat down, turned out the lights and just walked away.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Guys why do we like watching something so bad? Are we masochists? Is it like that train wreck that you just can't look away from?


We are under the delusion that it will get better, when it never does. Its like the episode of the Simpsons when Homer's roasted pig flies away

"Its just a little grimy. Its still good, its still good"


Watch Lucha Underground instead.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Guys why do we like watching something so bad? Are we masochists? Is it like that train wreck that you just can't look away from?


Exactly, we want to see how low they can go.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Guys why do we like watching something so bad? Are we masochists? Is it like that train wreck that you just can't look away from?


WWE are losing a audience crazily fast after the Half a Mil dip. We are just the guys that will watch shit thrown into our mouths no matter what around WM time. I feel sorry for all those fans that only watch the Road to WM honestly more than myself not enjoying it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

If Undertaker doesn't show up, this is officially the worst Raw of the year.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DG89 said:


> Calling it right now, no Undertaker appearance.
> 
> Just a video package saying 'I Accept'.


Maybe a fake Taker for a quick second like the fake Sting? :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hell yeah! Commercials! Highlight of the night aside from Axelmania!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I promise that this is the first time that I've say this, but this is the worst Raw that I can remember right now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh snap. 5 minute Reigns main event. Haven't seen that........


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Undertaker please save this show.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This isn't some worthless, mid-june Raw, we're 3 fucking weeks from Mania, and this is the best they can offer?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Maybe a fake Taker for a quick second like the fake Sting? :lol


Chainz returns!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> And having their WrestleMania moment by upsetting Team CAT (Cesaro and Tyson) for the tag titles? YES PLEASE.


Its ridiculous how badly I want to see J&J as tag champs. Yerboi stays markin for Noble and Mercury.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

No wonder Wyatt ended up at WWE, he followed the buzzards.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I see bray wyatts..herpes 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Total War: Attila?
> 
> Can't afford it myself, but the entire Total War series is tough for most video gamers


Yeah, Attila. I love the TW Series, Im fairly sure I have every TW game, I really want to see a modern-warfare total war. imagine.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Should Rollins trust Orton... Let's ask JBL's hat.


legit best promo of the night


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This guy sucks.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Wyatt should have joined a metal band instead. He's got a powerful voice and he's good at writing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bray looking revenge for daddy losing at Royal Rumble 95


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

We need more Big Show IMO


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"I never sleep, but I'm always dreaming." - Bray Wyatt


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Seriously they've gave up on them already? smh
> 
> WWE are useless.


Pretty much. They've now lost to the PTP's, The Usos's and the Lucha Dragons. 

The funny thing is JBL put them over far more in defeat against the Uso's than he did in any of their victories or when referencing their past NXT glories.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Oh snap. 5 minute Reigns main event. Haven't seen that........


Don't want to get him too winded before Mania :reigns2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

[1]Clumsy wrestling matches.
[2]Phoned in promos.
[3]Titan tron gaffs.
[4]Music miscues.

AMAZING RAW TONIGHT!!!!:larry


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cute little firefly graphic for Bray. bama

And did he get a haircut?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So the new "face of fear" has a sparkly name tag? Why.. Just why..


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I promise that this is the first time that I've say this, but this is the worst Raw that I can remember right now.


I can remember many worse.

That being said, this is horrible.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is this the last segment? Or is there something else scheduled as the main event?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The crowd doesnt feel this promo. Taker, get the fuck back on Raw.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

How in the hell is it possible to have the worst RAW of the year on the road to fucking WrestleMania?!!!!!


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Jesus shut the fuck up bray
He's been watching true detective too many times


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Georgia Hamhock here with another "Please fight me" promo.


And you're the new face of diabetes. Have a rice cake.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

But Taker never said anything about Wyatt being his redemption. This was Wyatt's idea. Oh, well.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Maybe a fake Taker for a quick second like the fake Sting? :lol


They did that years ago...Perhaps Primetime Brian Lee will do it again?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks be to God that Vince likes Bray, he's great.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

LOL at some guy yelling "Shut up"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> "I never sleep, but I'm always dreaming." - Bray Wyatt


So Bray Wyatt is a Dreamcast?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That booger in HD is fear.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

After WM i would pay ANYTHING for a Bray face turn in taking out the authority.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PaulHBK said:


> How in the hell is it possible to have the worst RAW of the year on the road to fucking WrestleMania?!!!!!


When you have a near 70 year old man in charge making the final decisions.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

PLEASE!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

First time I've noticed Bray mess up his words a bit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray getting that reigns reaction right now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Bray looking revenge for daddy losing at Royal Rumble 95


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I predict a lightning strike


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

I love Bray's microphone work. He's fantastic on the mic.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Watch the urn open up and start talking in The Undertaker's voice :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

At least there's no stupid hologram Taker coming from the urn... yet.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It is empty. Just like this feud.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it him?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TAKERRRRR!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ooooh snap


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Somethings happening...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Of course it's empty Punk poured the ashes out on himself 2 years ago


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

good to see Bray is not scared of this


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What if it's fake undertaker!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

UNDERTAKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Won't happen.

Boos coming.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

My boy Bray killin it as always


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

holy fucking goosebumps


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Takers not showing til mania. It'll be mind games until then


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And the crowd gets disappointed again.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Please be here for real Taker!


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Now that Taker may show up, how many people are gonna be going around yelling "GREATEST RAW EVER"?

As if 99% of the show didn't outright suck besides Big E's crazy eyes


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Croud pop for every bell toll


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

The rocking chair turned face


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So in his year off Taker's learned woodcrafting. How nice to fix Bray's chair.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The chair has been resurrected!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This is so awesome.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

This crowd will be in a great mood for the main event after Taker doesn't show up...


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Holy shit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need drugs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Proof Taker isn't showing up until WM right there with what it said on the titantron.

PATHETIC.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Should have been last year for Wyatt... and he could beat the streak. As it stands, kind of a flat feud.


----------



## eatsleepburyrepeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Currently. Marking the fuck out:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

.......................


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When Bray looked into the urn, he looked like this:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Shit, is Bray facing Taker and God at Mania?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay you guys can't say this isn't awesome!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Undertaker via poltergeist


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Hmmmm not impressed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

cool


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I need a scott hall gif lol.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Your three main feuds feature part timers..... again.

I hope one day WWE changes this formula


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

So Taker doesn't even appear? What fucking bullshit. If Bray looses this truely is the Worst Mania of all time.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I love this old-school kayfabe stuff, man.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bray losing would fucking suck.

"Here kid, build our feud. I will be there for WM and you put me over!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Bray's fucking red-meth face.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well hay! At least they got one voice right tonight! Good on them!


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

That sounded more like Big Evil/ American Bad Ass Taker unlike lethargic Deadman Taker's prosody.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

That was such a fucking amazing segment.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They actually gave away when Taker was appearing :lol


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

So Bray is facing Zeus at Wrestlemania?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd die if the sprinkler system went off in the arena :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cringe. Love Taker, but this segment was bad.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

man, that titantron fucking ruined it for me. if it was left a mystery, i would totally wait to watch mania. now that they make it obvious, it just kills the vibe.

that theme tho!!! still feelin those goosebumps


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DAT FUCKING RULED WRESTLEMANIA THE MAN COMES AROUND


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

That was awesome


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Taker v sting build up will suck next year
Two wrestlers photoshopping their promos for 2 months,


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Excuse me but it seems that the ring is on fire


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I do like the mysterious feel of using the titatron to display Sting's message/acceptance without actually having to be there.

Wait, you mean that was for Taker?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> I need a scott hall gif lol.



:Hall

This one?


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Sting and Taker are just hanging around laughing at the pops they get for not showing.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Of course that segment was underwhelming... This is shit


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

This company.... first no Sting, now no Undertaker. I need someone to end this...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He's not showing up until WM.

:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> So Taker doesn't even appear? What fucking bullshit. If Bray looses this truely is the Worst Mania of all time.


WM 29 was far worse


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

People saying this is awesome...really? It seemed like regurgitated crap.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

He should have appeared for once.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:toomanykobes That was...decent, but at the same time, it doesn't make this feud any more intriguing...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere JBL's outside the arena calling a taxi to get him out of here.

"Fuck my hat, I just want my dignity back."


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Roman Empire said:


> Okay you guys can't say this isn't awesome!


This isn't awesome... not trying to troll, I just think it is really bad.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

There's only 5 minutes left. How long is the 2 on 1 handicap match going to last?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

heel_turn said:


> That sounded more like Big Evil/ American Bad Ass Taker unlike lethargic Deadman Taker's prosody.


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, at least after this Raw, Pittsburgh will rest in peace!...most are already bored into a coma.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Poor Bray carrying this feud and putting a semi-retired guy over.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

From a directing point of view, that shot of Wyatt laughing in the foreground while the chair burns was pretty awesome.

Gotta give Kudos to Dunn for that one.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Hell yeah this was an awesome tease


couldve done without the words on the Titantron which looked kinda cheese, but cool segment overall


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I like how both Sting and Taker are running the angle of "we can control the Titantron"


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Not bad, but at this point I hardly even care.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to disappoint your crowd WWE. .How lame. fpalm

No Taker. No takers for Mania either at this point


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kennedyowns said:


> Your three main feuds feature part timers..... again.
> 
> I hope one day WWE changes this formula


You really think WWE's problems right now are part timers? lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :Hall
> 
> This one?


lmao, aye lol.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

When the man comes around

taker walking out to


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

That was a pretty neat segment; sucks that Taker isn't appearing until Mania through.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow... haven't seen RAW in weeks.

I regret seeing this one....


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fuck it, i think it's time to watch Liam Neeson kill some guys instead of Reignswinslol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Okay you guys can't say this isn't awesome!


I would've loved to see Taker on the stage and see him "direct" the thunder to the chair. (Kinda what Kane did in '98)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Finally something cool happened.
But still was not enough.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Lucky they used Undertaker's voice. Imagine if it was Shelton from the Big Bang Theory instead. LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> WM 29 was far worse


9 & 11 is far far worse.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

This segment really made me wonder why Bray just didn't enter a 2 year feud with Taker.

He could of ended the streak and be Takers redemption the following year.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the first time I am so underwhelmed for a Taker Mania match since the streak became an attraction. Even worse than last year's dirt poor build up with Brock.

Sigh...


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Did anyone really expect Undertaker to come out? No chance...


----------



## Phoenix rising (Jan 30, 2015)

Orton has to turn tonight


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

We already knew he was showing at Wrestlemania so that segment was pointless.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So let me get this straight the Raw ME features the guy who the WWE is pushing as the next face of the company and is in the ME at WM in 3 weeks and the ME segment isn't starting until 11PM

:ha


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Was thinking the same thing.


Probably used an audio clip from 10 years ago


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Taker not appearing until WM is the right way to go with this feud. 

Sting tho should be showing up to raws


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I need drugs.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good segment but not only does it look like Taker's not appearing until Mania, it looks like he's not going to be changing a thing.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Urn vs chair at Mania


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SkolVikings94 said:


> You really think WWE's problems right now are part timers? lmao


No, WWE's problems are the need for constantly relying on part-timers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Drain crowd.

Finally show Reigns.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rollins/Orton having the most build up is PROOF that this is going to be one of the worst Wrestlemanias ever.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Gonna be a very short short handicap match. Hopefully Roman doesn't tire too quick

:eagle


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gabrielcev said:


> Did anyone really expect Undertaker to come out? No chance...


I expected hologram undertaker lol


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

DG89 said:


> From a directing point of view, that shot of Wyatt laughing in the foreground while the chair burns was pretty awesome.
> 
> Gotta give Kudos to Dunn for that one.


Fuck Dunn


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Michael Cole : Wyatt has his match at Mania.

WTF? How did we get that from that segment?

Whatever.

Orton is forced to turn tonight because if he doesn't it will be the worst Raw in years.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty sweet image.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this Raw going to go 3 1/2 hours? like seriously they are not acting like they have just come to the three hour mark.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So either there won't be a match or this is going to be really short.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns cardio is going to be tested tonight, isnt it?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

And the crowd goes mild!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow no reaction to Reign's entrance damn.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

This Raw has been Rikishi sized shit


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

That pop


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

5 mins? Really? :ti


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Roman Reigns is here. And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lol no one likes reigns as the whole crowd rises to their feet


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

As a Reigns fan, a 2-minute long main event should be a solid timeframe for him to bust out that sick cardio of his.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Crickets


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

barely a reaction for Reigns that is worse than boos lol


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Huge pop...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That thunderous reaction for your new face of the company!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JBL's "Alright, let's get to it" sounds like he wants to hit the bar.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That spotlight was way too bright, it really killed the ambiance of the segment.. Do these people know nothing of setting a mood?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Seriously people think that was a good segment? With that lame Taker voiceover and stupid looking fonts on the titantron that look like something a stalker uses? After the usual rambling by Wyatt?

It looked like something from a high school musical.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No pop for Reigns at all.

:ti


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Crickets... Crickets... Crickets. Crickets


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> This is the first time I am so underwhelmed for a Taker Mania match since the streak became an attraction. Even worse than last year's dirt poor build up with Brock.
> 
> Sigh...


Going to be awesome you can see the crowd are not as big on it either.. Bray is doing well with it and running i just think this is what happens when you have him lost the streak a year prior. Really upsetting honestly Bray was perfect to be the first win.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What a reaction for the face in your WM main event match unk2


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Wrestle Mania main event face comes out to a Lance Storm reaction.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL at that no reaction.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Holy shit... talk about crowd apathy. Didn't even really get a second's worth of noise. Granted, not all on him since this Raw has SUCKED DONKEY BALLS, but jesus. If you're next TOP GUY can't get a crowd excited then this company really is fucked in so many ways.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

INB4 SUPER REIGNS SUPERMAN PUNCHES ALL THE SUPERSTARS


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

10 mins left, for a Handicap Match? I know Reigns can barely put on a 3min match without getting winded but this is ridiculous, he's going to beat Orton AND Rollins in 5mins?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

WM32 Sting vs Taker: Winner gets control of the titantron.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Man, what a pop for Reigns.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Zero reaction for Reigns. No boos or cheers, zero reaction.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Gotta give Bray credit. Imagine how terrible this one sided feud would be with a lesser talent.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

No one FUCKING CARES three weeks before mania. Such an over guy.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my God, we're in Pittsburg. Smark city.

And they couldn't even be bothered to boo Roman Reigns.

You heard about 5 people cheer....



Jesus Christ this company is fucked.

Just a sea of complete apathy.


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I heard nothing. lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Here comes the sarcastic pop comments fpalm so old.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Erick rowan like reaction for your next face of the WWE everybody!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

no reaction! Ladies and Gentleman, the new face of the company. :lmao


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Roman Reigns is here. And the crowd goes mild.


This isn't even mid-card pop. This is jobber pop.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

And Pittsburgh go and cheer Reigns...


Well you've lost my respect. Not only did they suck all night, they now go and cheer Samoan Fabio.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Introducing Reigns as the Rumble winner is a sure-fire way to generate boos


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shot of one person in crowd holding up a Roman sign...while everyone around her looking like they're watching Lawrence Welk or Kenny G. Roflmao


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Here comes the sarcastic pop comments fpalm so old.



Can't handle the truth?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns looks thinner than usual or is it just me?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Flashyelbow said:


> Wow no reaction to Reign's entrance damn.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Can't blame the people in Pittsburgh, honestly.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

American wrestling fans suck


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did they ever figure out Brock's issue a few weeks ago that made him walk out? 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Talking about Reigns' pops when Wiz killed the crowd hours ago :ti.*


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Pretty sweet image.


So cool, at least we have Bray Wyatt building himself as a legend.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> no reaction! Ladies and Gentleman, the new face of the company. :lmao


Complete apathy.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

DAT Rollins theme. Headbanging time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

This crowd is terrible.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

this raw was awful. I wonder if wwe is so smug they never have to have a good show ever again, you know with their network over a million subscribers.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Ummm it's already 11pm. The main event is just starting. This match will be 3 minutes long LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bryanlol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Some of you suffer from selective hearing


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Spanish Commentator Carlos Cabrera puts over reigns like a mad men


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess they finally seen that Reigns get winded easy and so they made this main event short for him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

gabrielcev said:


> Ummm it's already 11pm. The main event is just starting. This match will be 3 minutes long LOL


"Hey, I think I just found a new way to protect my new golden boy in the ring!"

:vince5


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Randy Orton with no pop either. 

Once again its these 3 hour raws killing the crowds not the superstar himself deal with it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

PunkDrunk said:


> American wrestling fans suck


Let's be honest... most of us on this forum are so burnt out we probably couldn't manage to at least hijack the show. It's really come to the point where the fans are simply turning off. It's what happens when you say "FUCK YOU!" for so long. The fans eventually fuck off and leave the company fondling themselves.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two weeks in a row with no reaction for reigns. Twice isnt an accident. This guy is not over.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Here comes the sarcastic pop comments fpalm so old.



So old? It's a concern RIGHT NOW since this guy is getting ready to be coronated in 3 weeks.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This is one of the worst road to wrestlemanias ever. You have Brock, Taker, Sting, and HHH who can't even show up, let along wrestle on a week to week basis. Not a single feud that interests me. And yes I realize that I'm preaching to the choir.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Here comes the sarcastic pop comments fpalm so old.


Adds some variety other than look at the non reaction. Doesn't stop it being true though i just hope they fucking do something with this after WM or even prior. Now i just want Reigns to be Heel or something.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe my ears need to be cleaned out, I hear nothing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How long will this match go before a Kane interference? BEAT THE CLOCK


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Stone Cold! Stone Cold!"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

2 min main event.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Arthurgos said:


> Going to be awesome you can see the crowd are not as big on it either.. Bray is doing well with it and running i just think this is what happens when you have him lost the streak a year prior. Really upsetting honestly Bray was perfect to be the first win.


Please don't give me Bray is doing well with it. He's just as bad as Roman Reigns. Bray's character is a faction leader without a faction. That's just so wrong but another rant for another day.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I cant even tell that they are in pittsburgh tonight. This is suppose to be one of the loudest crowds ever............. lmfao

WWE IS FUCKING GARBAGE!


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

I mean, they just STARED at the dude. No boos, no cheers. Just looks. LoL This WM will be AWESOME.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Can we get to a Burn Notice re-run already


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

My god! I've heard more noise at a library...


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Randy Orton with no pop either.
> 
> Once again its these 3 hour raws killing the crowds not the superstar himself deal with it.


Except Orton has already been on air tonight. If you can't see the difference, well...

Can reigns mark stop being delusional once in a while ?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> I cant even tell that they are in philly tonight.


Probably because they aren't.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KC Armstrong said:


> So old? It's a concern RIGHT NOW since this guy is getting ready to be coronated in 3 weeks.


How about you blame these 3 hour fuckin raws with boring ass material before hand. Its not the superstar its these 3 hour raws. Orson had not pop either. FACT


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WWE is going the way of WCW. Can see it being finished in 10 years


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Farts in church are more over than Reigns.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Somewhere JBL's outside the arena calling a taxi to get him out of here.
> 
> "Fuck my hat, I just want my dignity back."


:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Uh guys. That reigns op: ruptured my eardrums.:lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman doing the Cena-plex there :no:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm guessing Seth got Punk style instructions. Go out there and make Roman look really really strong


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> I cant even tell that they are in philly tonight. This is suppose to be one of the loudest crowds ever............. lmfao
> 
> WWE IS FUCKING GARBAGE!


They're in Pittsburgh, not Philadelphia.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Please don't give me Bray is doing well with it. He's just as bad as Roman Reigns. Bray's character is a faction leader without a faction. That's just so wrong but another rant for another day.


Haha okay well this is the last time i will be talking about that with you...


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I think they muted the crowd mics to avoid Reigns being booed


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> I cant even tell that they are in philly tonight. This is suppose to be one of the loudest crowds ever............. lmfao
> 
> WWE IS FUCKING GARBAGE!


Pittsburgh


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Some of the excuses for the lack of reaction for Reigns :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

One would think Battleground is coming up in 3 weeks with how awful this show has been, not WRESTLE-FUCKING-MANIA.....


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Solf said:


> Except Orton has already been on air tonight. If you can't see the difference, well...
> 
> Can reigns mark stop being delusional once in a while ?


Nope shouldn't matter. These 3 hour raws kill these crowds. Reigns gets great pops at house shows. They are shorter.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

After giving us an awesome WrestleMania last year, they're going to give us the worst one ever this year correct?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Pennsylvania, people :lol not Philly


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Stone Hot said:


> Here comes the sarcastic pop comments fpalm so old.


Truth hurts


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

This match is just for the RKOs.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> How about you blame these 3 hour fuckin raws with boring ass material before hand. Its not the superstar its these 3 hour raws. Orson had not pop either. FACT


To be fair Orton and Rollins came out earlier and most of the time the second or third time a guy comes out he's cheered less when his music hits.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> How about you blame these 3 hour fuckin raws with boring ass material before hand. Its not the superstar its these 3 hour raws. Orson had not pop either. FACT


Orton was already out earlier in the show. Also a "FACT."


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Thinking about it, I'd rather taker vs Rollins and have Seth bump all around the ring and bray vs Orton with wyatt saying he is the voices in his head.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> How about you blame these 3 hour fuckin raws with boring ass material before hand. Its not the superstar its these 3 hour raws. Orson had not pop either. FACT


Orson isn't getting the biggest rub of all time at Mania.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

face turn is happening tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns getting booed for his offense
lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> I cant even tell that they are in philly tonight. This is suppose to be one of the loudest crowds ever............. lmfao
> 
> WWE IS FUCKING GARBAGE!


Because they are 300 miles away in Pittsburgh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> I cant even tell that they are in philly tonight. This is suppose to be one of the loudest crowds ever............. lmfao
> 
> WWE IS FUCKING GARBAGE!


They are in Pittsburgh but the point stands. Roman has no connection with the fans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There it is, FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Orton fuckery!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dat turn! Stone Cold! Stone Cold!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> I cant even tell that they are in philly tonight. This is suppose to be one of the loudest crowds ever............. lmfao
> 
> WWE IS FUCKING GARBAGE!


yea, terrible crowd


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

It's bad when you get bood but no reaction at all for the next face of the company he's in the deepest of shit


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Pathetic how poorly they are building this year's WrestleMania. The crowds reflect that


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL Flipping the bird :lmao :lmao


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, coked up Orton is ever so entertaining.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Semi-censored with a pan.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reigns is so boring my Sky has stopped working :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sid! No! C'mon.....tag Hogan!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

THAT IS NOT PG


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Uhmm.... middle fingers aren't PG


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So, how shitty was this show?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Seriously they cut the feed because Orton gave the finger? What bullshit is this?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lol at not showing the middlefingers


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This really just happened:lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Stone Cold Randy Orton


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Guys? fellow longtime fans? Even though we've disagreed with each other in the past? 

This is starting to scare me...jokes aside this is really looking like the beginning of the end...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

lol they showed it for 1 sec


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> How about you blame these 3 hour fuckin raws with boring ass material before hand. Its not the superstar its these 3 hour raws. Orson had not pop either. FACT



Not saying it's all completely on Roman, but he's not getting any reaction whatsoever. That's just a fact.

Also, we've had a couple of RTWMs with 3-hour RAWs. I've never seen such apathy week after week.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Nope shouldn't matter. These 3 hour raws kill these crowds. Reigns gets great pops at house shows. They are shorter.


Yeah the fact that these shows are 3 hours do need to be taken into account. As someone who has been to a show, it's rough being there and being excited for that long. They should go back to being 2 hours.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The return of the Stone Cold Salute 

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> How about you blame these 3 hour fuckin raws with boring ass material before hand. Its not the superstar its these 3 hour raws. Orson had not pop either. FACT


Bullcrap.

Straight up people from Bryan to Ambrose could get a pop at the end of a 3 hour show no matter how dull. In fact they have done so often and there are other superstars that have done the exact same. Orton is not getting much of a reaction because he came back a huge face then sided with the authority. Watch him get a bigger reaction the second he turns his back on Rollins.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Orton with a bigger PPP for turning ha.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

You guessed right! 5 Minutes Match!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF did Orton just flip the bird


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Orton was all like....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

hahahaha they tried to block the middle finger gesture from Orton but the camera wasn't fast enough.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What an awful turn that turned out to be, though.

:ti


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Feels like Reigns is a afterthought in this match and last match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stone Cold! Stone Cold! Stone Cold! :jr


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns is truly the worst Mania main eventer..bar none. He has nothing to offer.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Is Brock and reigns ever going to share a ring before mania?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Randy has been so anti-PG tonight. I love it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Orton screwed Seth. I am like so totally shocked! It isn't like he said he was going to do that or anything.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why do the fingers if you are going to do that? Just makes WWE more pussy.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Rollins was pinned like twice in 2014 and at least ten times in 2015 and it's only mid-March


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So after all that time Randy's turn was the same thing they did with guys like Prime Time Players, 'Those Two Guys on NXT Last Week' and every other tag team that has ever broken up ever.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

OMG GUYS! I CANT BELIEVE RANDY TURNED ON ROLLINS!!!! I DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Gotta admit, with as up and down as Reigns reactions have been, he still gets a huge pop for beating Rollins. That should be a hot feud, if done right.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Rollins is the heel?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Reigns is truly the worst Mania main eventer..bar none. He has nothing to offer.


By far the biggest complainer on here. Its really getting old.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Stone Cold Randy Orton!!!!


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

"God damn it Orton, that is not how you grab the brass ring" :vince


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So if Orton's getting revenge now, what's the point in a match at Mania?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

gee woulda thought The Authority would be watching Rollins match him being their boy and all. What shit booking lol.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Uh, nobody wasn't expecting this?

fpalm


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So they had Lesnar there......and they did absolutely nothing in regards to furthering his feud with Reigns.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

This is where we are at now? They have to cut away from showing the middle finger?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is shit...


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dumbest way to turn on the Authority. Three weeks of booking gone to waste. 

Give Kaitlyn vs. Maxine on NXT ad nauseam instead of this Raw.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arthurgos said:


> Bullcrap.
> 
> 
> 
> Straight up people from Bryan to Ambrose could get a pop at the end of a 3 hour show no matter how dull. In fact they have done so often and there are other superstars that have done the exact same. Orton is not getting much of a reaction because he came back a huge face then sided with the authority. Watch him get a bigger reaction the second he turns his back on Rollins.



Well you nailed that 100%


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

They didn't even pan away from Diesel's middle finger at RR 96... And that was a PG-era too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: RAW Thread-Wiz makes little white kid plug his ears*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Reigns is truly the worst Mania main eventer..bar none. He has nothing to offer.


Middle finger reaction was planned for a quick Reigns pin to look like a pop.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins about to get rekt.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am honestly more pumped for this match than Reigns/Brock. Orton and Seth are both badasses in the ring and will put on a fucking great match.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Very slow turn by Orton but at least he finally did it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Viper!


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: RAW Thread-Wiz makes little white kid plug his ears*



Kennedyowns said:


> No, WWE's problems are the need for constantly relying on part-timers.


They would not need to do this if they actually ever pushed new talent...

They push them only to that point of "almost" being the top guys, but when ever they are booked with guys like the Rock, Lesnar, Taker, HHH, and even some of the guys that are still active but older like Cena and Orton, they are always booked to lose. They are also not given any of the liberties that those guys used to get themselves over. Their lines are written for them, their matches are scripted for them(Most current guys are told what moves to use and not use in order to fit the molds the writers have put them in), And finally you have the big cheese of the WWE, Vince, whom openly says he hates the current generation for doing exactly what the previous generation did to get the Attitude Era over, aka questioning things...CM Punk asked questions and it got him constantly on the bad side of the current WWE. If these people were in control of the WWF in the late 90s, we would all be watching WCW monday nitro right now...its just that simple and most of the stars from back then have come out and said this.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't get why they try to be all kid friendly by panning the camera downward to censor the fingers when it's past 11 oclock.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

This is a good beatdown, but Cole sounds bored as hell.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

King187 said:


> Gotta admit, with as up and down as Reigns reactions have been, he still gets a huge pop for beating Rollins. That should be a hot feud, if done right.


I think the pop had more to do with Randy Orton turning on Rollins and flipping him the bird.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So this is supposed to be a face turn?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love Randy pointing out the stupidity of the angle while kicking Rollins' ass.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Authority letting Rollins get beat up.lol


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Meh reactions, can't buy psycho Orton, Ambrose did it much better.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Crowd barely cares 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"One bleeping second!"

Fuck WWE!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't do it Randy! The table hates you! :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lillian is frightened


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Love this Orton.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> By far the biggest complainer on here. Its really getting old.



You saying everything is getting old is really getting old :jericho2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not a fan of Orton, but it's pretty refreshing and pretty damn enjoyable to see a face besides Ambrose enjoy inflicting pain on someone else.

For some reason, I can't help but view Randall beating Rollins like a runaway slave as being analogous to a punishment for Seth's leaked nudes.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

THis is dragging on and on and on.........


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

VINTAGE ORTON.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE since the Royal Rumble: "So how can we make Seth Rollins look like just another member of the geek squad?"


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Probably the slowest crowd brawl I've seen.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fat guy in shorts in crowd. It's 28 degrees outside tubby.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Arthurgos said:


> Bullcrap.
> 
> Straight up people from Bryan to Ambrose could get a pop at the end of a 3 hour show no matter how dull. In fact they have done so often and there are other superstars that have done the exact same. Orton is not getting much of a reaction because he came back a huge face then sided with the authority. Watch him get a bigger reaction the second he turns his back on Rollins.


No fuckin bullcrap its fact. These 3 hour raws kill crowds. Reigns gets great reactions at house shows. These 3 hour raws needs to end


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Randy pushes security :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"I'm mad at you gosh darn it!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> By far the biggest complainer on here. Its really getting old.


You keep eating that pablum Vince is spoon feeding you. I expect more from wrestling than this crap.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Randy "NO FUCKS GIVEN" Orton :banderas


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Did Randy just yell "Take a picture" :lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Raw is Snuff


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Orton giving Rollins a beat down after the match all over the place and the commentary not selling it in any way, just mumbles.

a reason why your product is in the shitter


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Would love it if Zahra jumped out of the crowd and took a chairshot to protect Rollins :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bah Gawd he's dead


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Was Rollins just crying? :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

MANIC_ said:


> I don't get why they try to be all kid friendly by panning the camera downward to censor the fingers when it's past 11 oclock.


Plus there are kids in the arena who still saw the middle fingers.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This beatdown sucks Orton is a terrible brawler.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They're going 15 minutes over time for this?!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

JBL sounds like he's reading a bedtime story.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton's uppercut game is better than the Mortal Kombat warriors & Deebo combined.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That was a great DDT from Randy.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Is this his Raw ends? This is uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is fucking lame. Blocked out middle fingers, Orton saying 'bleeping' while mad instead of cussing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I turned my head and mentally tuned out to look at something on the computer, and then I turn around and Orton is still killing Seth. 

Seriously, this is still going? 

Don't you want the heel to maintain some heat before Mania? I mean the idea is that you make the fans want to see him get his ass kicked and then deliver at the match. Now, uh, Seth got his ass kicked pretty thoroughly, so why should I care about the match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins sold that DDT perfectly.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

NO NOT A DDT ON THE 4 INCH THICK PADDING


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is dragging.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Raw goes 4 hours!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> You saying everything is getting old is really getting old :jericho2


Just sick of the complaining. Its been going on for how long? Nothings changing so either don't watch or try to enjoy it.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> No fuckin bullcrap its fact. These 3 hour raws kill crowds. Reigns gets great reactions at house shows. These 3 hour raws needs to end



Again, this is not about Bryan, but actually a perfect example. Remember that scene with Bryan on top of the cage after turning on Bray with the whole arena going crazy? Yup, that was the closing segment of a 3-hour RAW...


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

God the commentary is atrocious.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Rollins just got wings lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Will the table break though


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

This is awesome. Glad I stuck out the snore fest for the end.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Noble and Mercury backstage: "Nah he'll be fine, he's got it under control."


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bah Gawd he's gonna kill him :jr


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Conspiracy for you Reigns haters. This brawl was done to show how much better the brawl between Reigns and Bryan was before FastLane.

:troll


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

This is so terrible


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins looked like a dummy going over the table like that :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This would have been a good time to bring in a heel Sheamus to help Rollins. But now they'll probably have him return as the cringe face


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boring shit.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Good, get that monitor out of the way.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Someone please remind Randy that the table is his enemy


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Raw Is Uncomfortable


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Where the fuck are The Authority?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

So... Randy just murdered Seth.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Liked that mid-air planking Rollins did over the table. Bringing it back


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

RKO Outta Nowhere!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Holy Shit the table actually broke!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Orton beat the table!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Where are Kane and Big Show supposed to be during this 15 minute beatdown?

:lmao

Dat logic.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Rollins could sell water to a freaking well


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Boom! Great RKO!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Randy is getting his revenge now what is the point of a match at Mania??


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RKO!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Seth selling like a champ 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:draper Meh...


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Rollins GOAT seller


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The table finally let Orton get over


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Orton 3:16 said I just whooped your ass!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was cool, don't care what y'all say. Taker segment and RKO beatdown was fine.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why does Randy cock his head like that after an rko?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> No fuckin bullcrap its fact. These 3 hour raws kill crowds. Reigns gets great reactions at house shows. These 3 hour raws needs to end


Have you not seen the reports or watched the video's?..

He gets WORSE reactions at house shows and it is hitting news all over because of that as well as the big number loss to boot. You might be a fan of the guy or dislike the people's opinions here but do not lie to justify it.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Wait... this RAW lasted a little over 2 hours?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

The commentary made that whole ending so FUCKING UNDERWHELMING.

AND THESE ARE THE SAME FUCKERA CALLING WRESTLEMANIA......


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

So did J&J just leave the arena? I mean, WTF?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bah gawd Orton ends his long feud with the table by breaking it in half!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That was fucking brutal.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Créole Heat said:


> Someone please remind Randy that the table is his enemy


Randy finally beat the table :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll be damned, Orton got one over on the table! Ladies and germs we have witnessed WWE History tonight!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Where are Kane and Big Show supposed to be during this 15 minute beatdown?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Dat logic.


Steph sent them home for not playing well together.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Great ending to a wtf show.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> By far the biggest complainer on here. Its really getting old.


By far the biggest apologist on here for overrated overpushed wrestlers. Its really getting old.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Where are Kane and Big Show supposed to be during this 15 minute beatdown?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Dat logic.


Steph kicked them out of the arena...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is buried in some stupid marginalizing multiman match for this garbage?

Shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

MANIC_ said:


> Rollins could sell water to a freaking well


Whereas commentary couldn't sell you a cure for cancer


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Where the fuck are The Authority?


They all fell down one of the plot holes.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

The Table made Randy look strong.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> You keep eating that pablum Vince is spoon feeding you. I expect more from wrestling than this crap.


I never said I enjoyed all of it. Im just sick of the complaining. Its not changing anything. I complained for many years about cena being on top and crap and were finally getting someone new. So I am going to enjoy it for what its worth. 

I companied from many years and I have come to realize it does nothing


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> The table finally let Orton get over



Jericho Vs Table at WM31. Table allowed to go over. Hi Fandango, how's that push working out for ya..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Where are Kane and Big Show supposed to be during this 15 minute beatdown?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Dat logic.


Steph told them to leave the building after their match when she came out. And J&J probably thought "Fuck Seth, let him learn" after they got sent back.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Where are Kane and Big Show supposed to be during this 15 minute beatdown?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Dat logic.


Steph told them to leave the building.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Where are Kane and Big Show supposed to be during this 15 minute beatdown?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Dat logic.


Stephanie sent them home.

You mean that awkward ass segment actually had a point?


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

So did Reigns and Lesnar have any sort of encounter?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope Orton and Rollins are given some decent time at Mania because the potential of that match is off the scales .


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

X Spectrum said:


> Wait... this RAW lasted a little over 2 hours?


Daylight saving...


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Randy Orton finally picks up a win vs tables


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Where are Kane and Big Show supposed to be during this 15 minute beatdown?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Dat logic.


Ejected by Stephanie earlier in the show, leaving Orton in the clear.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Steph kicked them out of the arena...


Thanks! I missed the first 2 hours of Raw tonight. I was gonna say..


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"He's going to that place." :cole


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least the Orton/Rollins aftermath was good, otherwise besides that and the Heyman promo this show was ass.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> So did Reigns and Lesnar have any sort of encounter?


nope :kobe10


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I enjoyed that beatdown, but it would have been WAAAY better, and the crowd would have been more hot for it if it happened on Orton's first night back.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well the opening segment was surprisingly good. This is the most entertaining Orton has been since 2009. Heymans' promo was nothing new but it was good. Bray segment was good. R-Truth was funny again.

Everything else was pretty terrible though. Hard to believe we're really three weeks from Mania.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So does Rollins leave the authority now? You'd think they'd help him out if Orton was beating the shit out of him?


Anyway, good to see the let Orton skip the wellness test, Orton with a healthy supply of coke is always good for business.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Title thread name WIN! lol. 
also Tables 3 Randy 1 ... he's getting there lol.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> I never said I enjoyed all of it. Im just sick of the complaining. Its not changing anything. I complained for many years about cena being on top and crap and were finally getting someone new. So I am going to enjoy it for what its worth.
> 
> I companied from many years and I have come to realize it does nothing


Feel free to look like an idiot by praising the current product all you want.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> So did Reigns and Lesnar have any sort of encounter?


Can't have superman be outpopped by doomsday


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Minus getting bird blocked. That ending doe!!!!!!!!!!
Now thats the orton we all know and love.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I liked orton there. it did run too long and it's a bit strange to have the heel destroyed before the match at Mania. This new age booking by Vince.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JoMoxRKO said:


> The commentary made that whole ending so FUCKING UNDERWHELMING.
> 
> 
> 
> AND THESE ARE THE SAME FUCKERA CALLING WRESTLEMANIA......



No worse we will get Lawler in place of Booker T at WM


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I never said I enjoyed all of it. Im just sick of the complaining. Its not changing anything. I complained for many years about cena being on top and crap and were finally getting someone new. So I am going to enjoy it for what its worth.
> 
> I companied from many years and I have come to realize it does nothing


So you complained about one shit sandwich and are now choking down the regins shit sandwich telling people not to complain ok got it


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Just sick of the complaining. Its been going on for how long? Nothings changing so either don't watch or try to enjoy it.


People are going to complain and telling them NOT to complain is futile over a point of if you don't like, don't watch. Some people watch bad shows to complain about how much it sucks. You're on a forum. This means people are going to complain about parts of the show. What did you except?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheMenace said:


> By far the biggest apologist on here for overrated overpushed wrestlers. Its really getting old.


its somebody new who is not cena and I'm enjoying it for what its worth and not complaining about it just cause my internet darlings are not in reigns spot.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Another waste of Lesnar. Whoever books this shit should be embarrassed and ashamed. You pay a guy millions of dollars to show up a few times a year, and when he does show up, you do fuck all with him.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

I actually kind of liked that brawl. It was slow, but that's just Orton enjoying himself knowing that he already had the upper hand. 

They'll be on level footing again at WM, and Rollins can sell the shit out of everything Orton gives him, so it has the potential to be a pretty good and gruesome (for the LOLPGERA, at least) match.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Thanks! I missed the first 2 hours of Raw tonight. I was gonna say..


No problem. They should have brought Sheamus back to help seth. Steph could have hired him in place of show and Kane.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Thanks! I missed the first 2 hours of Raw tonight. I was gonna say..


Find Heyman's promo. Make sure it's uncut. Skip the rest.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

So sick of Barrett losing clean every week. He's always been too fucking good for this treatment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alphy B said:


> Can't have superman be outpopped by doomsday


:clap


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

Why should we care about this fued now? Makes no sense giving Seth this much of an ass whuppin before mania


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Feel free to look like an idiot by praising the current product all you want.


Never said i liked all of it. I just like someone new is in the main event and for some reason people think Reigns is the sole one to blame for the shitty product


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> So did Reigns and Lesnar have any sort of encounter?


Reigns was only on Raw for 5 minutes. The only person that did less the entire show was Lesnar. This match is doomed.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I watched two Better Call Saul episodes while Raw was on "mute" on my TV and the show is STILL not finished. The post-show is still airing on the Network as we speak.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Overall,a boring and bad Raw, but the good parts of tonight's episode were very enjoyable, like Heyman's promo, the Wyatt/Taker segment, and the Orton beatdown on Rollins.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Shouldn't they be building Lesnar vs. Reigns, you know at all? Heyman has been spitting fiery promos halfway through the show and Reigns seems like an awkward 3rd wheel stuck in the Orton/Rollins feud. Everything feels off. It's weird.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Crazy how young Randy still is and all he's accomplished.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> You keep eating that pablum Vince is spoon feeding you. I expect more from wrestling than this crap.



You and Stone Hot should main event Wrestlemania. Your feud is much more entertaining than Reigns/Lesnar.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

No way am i sticking around to watch two more weeks of STRAIGHT HORSE SHIT. See yall on March 29th.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

One of the worst wrestling shows I've ever sat through. Heyman was the only thing remotely worth a fuck.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> its somebody new *who is not cena* and I'm enjoying it for what its worth and not complaining about it just cause my internet darlings are not in reigns spot.


First time you've been right...and not for the reasons that you'd like. 

Reigns will never come close to touching the talent and charisma that Cena has (or had when he god his megapush). And Im no Cena fan in the least...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

The end with Orton/Rollins, Wyatt and Heyman saved this show. Everything else..


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

So WWE completely killed any anticipation for the Orton v Rollins match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This Raw was so damn random. There was a time when RTWM meant something, but after tonight, this RTWM means nothing at all. Reigns and Lesnar only had one confrontation and that was the night after the Royal Rumble.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> You and Stone Hot should main event Wrestlemania. Your feud is much more entertaining than Reigns/Lesnar.


Stone Hot would be gassed after 5 secs.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> its somebody new who is not cena and I'm enjoying it for what its worth and not complaining about it just cause my internet darlings are not in reigns spot.


Your a fool if you think it is just people ranting on the internet about Reigns taking a spot... You can hear how everyone feels about the guy because of Vince putting him in this situation. Also saying people should stop complaining about what they dislike because it gets them no where have you missed the last few years or Raw or something? Cena is a abnormality because his merch sold so much and his name is known across the world to even non wrestling fans.

Do you not remember the cheers Reigns used to get after he came back especially when he roared compared to how he is now getting either zero reaction or constantly boo'd....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> You and Stone Hot should main event Wrestlemania. Your feud is much more entertaining than Reigns/Lesnar.


:lmao

I didnt realize it was a feud.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

mattheel said:


> First time you've been right...and not for the reasons that you'd like.
> 
> Reigns will never come close to touching the talent and charisma that Cena has (or had when he god his megapush). And Im no Cena fan in the least...


Takes time. Yes I agree they should of waited a year to give Reigns the main event spot but it didn't happen so im giving him a chance to see how he does with this after wm


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> So WWE completely killed any anticipation for the Orton v Rollins match.


What? Are they going to have a match as friends?

How did you think this was going to go down?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock threatening legit 1st degree Murder at Mania may have been the highlight of the show. Even moreso than Orton giving the finger or Wiz making the little kid plug his ears.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lmao
> 
> I didnt realize it was a feud.


No feud and I was out of line for saying that before. You have every right to express the way you feel. But just remember its not Reigns is the one to blame. The true one to blame is this man

:vince$


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

looper007 said:


> Stone Hot would be gassed after 5 secs.


Yea a yogi like me who has very high cardio would get gassed lol.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Arthurgos said:


> Your a fool if you think it is just people ranting on the internet about Reigns taking a spot... You can hear how everyone feels about the guy because of Vince putting him in this situation. Also saying people should stop complaining about what they dislike because it gets them no where have you missed the last few years or Raw or something? Cena is a abnormality because his merch sold so much and his name is known across the world to even non wrestling fans.
> 
> Do you not remember the cheers Reigns used to get after he came back especially when he roared compared to how he is now getting either zero reaction or constantly boo'd....


Like I said before 3 hour raws kills these crowds and Reigns gets huge pops at house shows. So lets see at WM he gets destroyed like so many people are saying or no reactions at all. hmmmm which is it?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Ha a yogi!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> What? Are they going to have a match as friends?
> 
> How did you think this was going to go down?


Since Orton has already giving Rollins such a beat down there's no need to wait for the wrestlemania match anymore, Orton has already got his revenge.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Yea a yogi like me who has very high cardio would get gassed lol.


Stone Hot does yoga. What a heel!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd definitely take a hiatus if this wasn't the RTWM. I mean one these last Raws has to be exciting right? I don't know if I can make it through another 6 hours and 40 minutes like this...

Raw after WM will probably be the next good one.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Harribel said:


> This Raw was so damn random. There was a time when RTWM meant something, but after tonight, this RTWM means nothing at all. _*Reigns and Lesnar only had one confrontation and that was the night after the Royal Rumble.*_


Let's NOT forget that face off was NOT in front of a live crowd either, it just boggles the mind I mean without the crowd cheering the face or booing the heel when they faced off it's sacrilege where would we be without the crowd when....

Andre/Hogan, Savage/Hogan, Hogan/Rock, Austin/Rock, HBK/Taker, Batista/HHH, Hart/HBK, Hart/Austin, Vince/Hogan faced off, well we'd be here literally in the SHITTER of the RTWM. 

People can bitch about WM IX or XI being the *WORST* WM's but at least the had a *BUILD*, face to face confrontations between the main event players Yoko/Hart & HBK/Nash where is Regins/Brock in front of a live crowd? Oh yeah Vince's grapefruits got crotch rot and is too much of an egomaniac to admit he was wrong in this years main event ( _*a year too EARLY*_) & if he throws Roman out there with Brock the half baked Cena 2.0 Suffering succotash Samoa will boo'ed out of the build.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

samizayn said:


> Stone Hot does yoga. What a heel!


bad guys do have more fun


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Reigns should be in the IC picture right now. How you gonna headline WM without ever holding the IC title?

This fuckin company. WWE wins. Fans lose.

:gameover


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Like I said before 3 hour raws kills these crowds and Reigns gets huge pops at house shows. So lets see at WM he gets destroyed like so many people are saying or no reactions at all. hmmmm which is it?


He gets boo'd at house shows... Also did you not hear Ortons reaction after tuning on the 3rd hour?

Many a superstar have shown that to be a load of tosh even after a worse Raw not too long ago Bryan had the entire crowd chanting Yes at the end as the same with Ambrose. 2 hours is easily a million times better for many obvious reasons but we have seen very good 3 hour shows even if it makes the poor ones seem like the worst ever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Markus123 said:


> Since Orton has already giving Rollins such a beat down there's no need to wait for the wrestlemania match anymore, Orton has already got his revenge.


Yup.... stupid segment. But then practically sums up the whole show. No feud was actually built for WM outside of Heyman's worked "shoot" that did far more to make me NOT want to watch the match. Sure, it was nice hearing him rip into WWE a bit, but it didn't change the reality of the situation and really made it seem more unavoidable.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Wizdow is better than the real rapper.

Great ending.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Arthurgos said:


> He gets boo'd at house shows... Also did you not hear Ortons reaction after tuning on the 3rd hour?


https://instagram.com/p/z8tbUqva22
https://instagram.com/p/z8tlYhPa3K/
sounds like massive booos to me..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Arthurgos said:


> He gets boo'd at house shows... Also did you not hear Ortons reaction after tuning on the 3rd hour?
> 
> Many a superstar have shown that to be a load of tosh even after a worse Raw not too long ago Bryan had the entire crowd chanting Yes at the end as the same with Ambrose. 2 hours is easily a million times better for many obvious reasons but we have seen very good 3 hour shows even if it makes the poor ones seem like the worst ever.


hmm nope he gets good reactions at house shows. Got a great one in Brooklyn on saturday.. 

and 3 hours kill these crowds especially when you give them crap like that before the main event. Not reigns fault for the main event being dead. Its the crapy material before hand. 

Still didn't answer my question. Which is is? Will reigns get destroyed at wrestle mania and get a reaction? or get no reaction at all?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The true highlight of the evening..

"Take a picture!!"


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Nyall said:


> https://instagram.com/p/z8tbUqva22
> https://instagram.com/p/z8tlYhPa3K/
> sounds like massive booos to me..


Go read the news that even hit my newspaper here in England or any Wrestling news site ever about how he gets boo'd basically everywhere or the fact ratings go down when Reigns appears to the fact they have stayed down to. Vince shot himself in the foot with all of this and there is no way to dodge it with 2 more Raw's left for Mania.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Is it just me?? Did anyone else kept thinking those mr robot commercials
were teaser vignettes for some futuristic/robot gimmicked wrestler?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Reigns should be in the IC picture right now. How you gonna headline WM without ever holding the IC title?
> 
> This fuckin company. WWE wins. Fans lose.
> 
> :gameover


Batista, Brock, Foley, Big Show, Bam Bam, Taker, Sid, Yoko would all like to have a word...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Frico said:


> The end with Orton/Rollins, Wyatt and Heyman saved this show. Everything else..


:maury

You can almost hear Vince's reaction....



"DAMN IT RANDY!!!! THAT'S NOT PG! YOU'RE GONNA JOB TO EL TORITO NEXT WEEK!" :Out


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> hmm nope he gets good reactions at house shows. Got a great one in Brooklyn on saturday..
> 
> and 3 hours kill these crowds especially when you give them crap like that before the main event. Not reigns fault for the main event being dead. Its the crapy material before hand.
> 
> Still didn't answer my question. Which is is? Will reigns get destroyed at wrestle mania and get a reaction? or get no reaction at all?


Reaction wise he will probably be hounded by boos with the old boo when he hits a move to cheers when Lesnar does the same. Unless Lesnar vs Reigns is anything like Lesnar's Goldberg match then i honestly do not know what to expect... That could be one of the worst moments ever.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> I'm so out of the loop in hip-hop. At first, I thought this was Lil' Wayne.


They are not hip-hop.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Intentionally held his middle fingers high enough for the camera to not catch it ....but still glimpsed it. Classic WWE.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Arthurgos said:


> Reaction wise he will probably be hounded by boos with the old boo when he hits a move to cheers when Lesnar does the same. Unless Lesnar vs Reigns is anything like Lesnar's Goldberg match then i honestly do not know what to expect... That could be one of the worst moments ever.


Ok so he will get a reaction at WM then thats all i need to know. Thank you


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Was tonights raw any good?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

genocide_cutter said:


> Was tonights raw any good?


I'd give it a D+


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

I like Heyman's mic work in support of Lesnar. The stuff involving Orton and Rollins was good too and set up a nice revenge motive for Seth, and mutual hatred.

Everything else was either

Poor (some brief prerecorded Undertaker soundbyte. Really?) 
Pointless (whatever that tag stuff was about.)
or 
Predictable (most of the rest.)

Not an impressive show, especially for 'Mania season.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Ok so he will get a reaction at WM then thats all i need to know. Thank you


I like Reigns so i want them to turn this into a Heel run if he wins because if there was one thing Vince never wanted it was him getting boo'd with Lesnar getting cheers. If Heyman betrayed Lesnar or ended up with Reigns somehow that would be perfect.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Can't believe they censored Randy flipping the bird. At 11pm no less when NCIS shows much worse in the middle of the day, on the same channel. 

Another lukewarm RAW on the RTWM.

Highlights:

Heyman's promo
Cena/Rusev
Wyatt's last promo w the sister abigal chair
Naomi/Natalya (much better than a.j/summer)
Last 15 minutes with Orton


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Randy on crack is awesome


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

The more it goes on the more I can see a rollins face turn... and reigns heel turn. Possible double turn at WM would help save the main event for me.

That attitude from Orton today...even though he is going against the authority he still doesn't give a fuck about the good guys so he is kind of a bad ass lone wolf. I can dig that


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> Randy on crack is awesome


I have to give you credit. You were right all along.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It's so sad that this does not feel like Wrestlemania season at all. Just the way it's been built, the build, nothing about it screams Wrestlemania. It's more like a Summerslam or Survivor Series (when it mattered) PPV than Wrestlemania. Disappointing.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> Can't tell, who's the guy in your avi?


Meechy Darko of the Flatbush Zombies of the Beast Coast movement. 










Lyrics in my sig are from his section of the second song. Super underrated and pretty much blows Wiz away with a lot of the same subject matter. He's the guy who sounds like a zombie.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Arthurgos said:


> I like Reigns so i want them to turn this into a Heel run if he wins because if there was one thing Vince never wanted it was him getting boo'd with Lesnar getting cheers. If Heyman betrayed Lesnar or ended up with Reigns somehow that would be perfect.


But it won't because Lesnar still leaves and then becomes the pink elephant in the room they try to gloss over. Don't get me wrong, it will be better than face Reigns continuing to shit the bed but still a problem .


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lol at the thread title!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

That beating was like the one Sonny Corleone dished out to his wife beating brother in law

:ti


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Shitty ass RAW again. Other than Heyman's promo and Orton destroying Rollins, nothing about this RAW was worth watching. I give zero fucks for WM this year. The lack of effort put into WM by this company is pathetic.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

So hilariously bad. RAW is a car wreck. They've sucked the heat out of every single feud.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

MOTN was the Naomi v Natalya match. I'll have to watch the Raw (I was there live), but I know the crowd was very quiet. Want to see it from the camera's POV and see if really was that great on TV.

Worse moment was the Los matadores v Usos. Mostly because I went to the bathroom for about 5 minutes, then came back and they were still wrestling :done


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This might be the worst Wrestlemania ever. This is it?! This is the build-up?! Fuck...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Judging by the comments, it looks like I win but skipping Raw again. Haven't watched any WWE in about a month and it feels good, haven't had the urge for a fix at all :banderas

I guess it's good that Orton finally destroyed Seth but why do it now. The whole thing was stupid from jump. He should have came back looking for vengeance instead of this slow burn. It made Rollins and crew look moronic also.

The match will still likely steal the show if given a decent amount of time.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is what they put on three weeks out from Mania? It feels like we're going to Battleground or something.

Up and down the card is just complete trash. I literally can not understand anything that's going on here. The Lesnar appearance was so laughably bad I'm starting to question my own sanity.

It's bad. It's really really fucking bad.


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

Orton/Rollins feud took a huge step back because of the stupid booking these last few weeks. 

Triple H/Sting is building up decently, though you can tell more interest would be had if it were Taker/Sting

Cena/Rusev is so incredibly boring now. Fastlane had better build than Mania.

Taker/Wyatt and The IC ladder match are the only things making me want to keep watching. And even Wade Barrett looks like an idiot every single week that his belt is being taken. 

So incredibly poor build to WrestleMania this year. I can't think of a year since I've been watching that a WrestleMania looked this dull. 26 maybe, but that had Taker/HBK.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lesnar and Reigns in the same building at the same time and no real build, bar a promo by Heyman. Doesn't seem right to me or logical. WM Main Event in less than 3 weeks and no cutting promos, interferences, nothing.


----------



## kaneiswar (Jun 28, 2013)

Another awful show. nothing worth watching this RAW, the tag team devision sucks, there is only one normal feud right now and even the main event sucks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Judging by the comments, it looks like I win but skipping Raw again. Haven't watched any WWE in about a month and it feels good, haven't had the urge for a fix at all :banderas
> 
> I guess it's good that Orton finally destroyed Seth but why do it now. The whole thing was stupid from jump. He should have came back looking for vengeance instead of this slow burn. It made Rollins and crew look moronic also.
> 
> The match will still likely steal the show if given a decent amount of time.


Yeah, I took a nap and missed the whole show too and couldn't care less either that I did. :lol

Sounds like I missed a fun beatdown of Rollins by Orton though, but not much else.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

This Raw was so boring that I was ready to take a nap, and I was there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Can't defend RAW tonight. Show was a DUD.











Loved Wyatt laughing like a maniac while his rocking chair was on fire though.

- Vic


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah I can't defend tonight's RAW at all. This build-up is one of the worst Road to Wrestlemanias of all-time. The big matches that are being advertised feature part-timers so the promos are repetitive and there is nothing to be excited about. You got that Sting promo with a voiceover that doesn't sound like Sting. Bray Wyatt calling out Undertaker and we hear an actual sound clip of the Undertaker. But because these guys are never there to interact with each other, it's hard to be invested into what they are trying to sell. And then Brock Lesnar continues to do nothing when he appears. Just goes out there to stand around and have Heyman talk. No interaction with Reigns. Lesnar doesn't get to beat up any random jobbers. Just nothing. Still no in-ring interaction with Reigns. I hate this crap! I guess the only thing I enjoyed seeing was Orton getting his hands on Rollins. It was played out well. Also liked Wizdow's rap on Miz in that backstage segment.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Heyman, Orton and Wyatt were the only good parts of this show.

I've never been a big Orton fan, but he's knocking his role out of the fucking park right now.. The crazed, badass lone wolf Orton that we're seeing right now should feud with Lesnar this summer if Brock ends up staying. Would be way more fucking entertaining than Reigns/Lesnar, plus Orton actually comes across as a scary fearless motherfucker right now. Not some try hard douchebag wearing body armour.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Why is nobody talking about mah boy Wiz Khalifa's performance!?

He straight killed that shit! :kemba 

Easily the highlight of the night.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Why is nobody talking about mah boy Wiz Khalifa's performance!?
> 
> He straight killed that shit! :kemba
> 
> Easily the highlight of the night.


I stopped watching after 2 minutes. Thought the song was absolutely awful.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

"What, so is every day a new day now?" - JBL

I love JBL's disinterested announcing and his constant shitting on the product. It;s nice to have somebody on the panel who shares my views, although I'm not sure it's WWE's intention to have somebody announcing who hates the show. I still like it though.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*This was confusing as it comes. What was up with this supposed worked shoot and Heyman's mic getting cut off? Was this suppose to create the buzz on the internet? Who booked it? *


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

The IC title build is fucking idiotic and stupid. Why can't we have everyone involved beat the crap out of each other every week and Barrett looking strong. R-Truth needs to fuck off though. He used to be funny but hes just bad now. We also need some promos and not just matches. And whats up with Bryan's matches recently. Gets beat up for a few minutes then hits his finisher for the win. He can do better than that shit.

Stopped watching during Heyman's promo. They have become repetitive and the continual putting over Reigns is becoming nauseating. Horrible, horrible show.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So Ziggler did the voiceover for that Sting video then?

Mmmmm. Havn't watched Raw yet though.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Black N Yellow, boyz

Even Wiz knows that NXT > RAW


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

This commentary when R-Truth is out there is fucking embarrassing.

Please shut up JBL.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Eva Marie's return is the only thing that softened the blow of Axel's shitty crowd reaction.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I sound like a broken record but wtf is going on here, honestly?

Reigns and Lesnar in the same fucking building both in the mainevent against yet still no fucking interaction? Are they doing this purposely or have they simply lost their minds? I cannot fathom it. The build has been diabolical to this Mania I just cannot for the life of me get my head around it.

I understand what is happening with Taker and Wyatt and I accept it, I am not happy with it as I believe Taker should be there building it and adding to the awesome work that Wyatt is doing but I can live with it.

Another one I cannot fathom is HHH and Sting. So this week we had a minute and a half little pre recorded video promo of Sting sounding all intense and intimidating? Why doesn't he get off his fucking ass and come say it to HHH's face. HHH wasn't even there tonight, but when it's in the middle of the year his there every fucking week boring us with his "best for business" bullshit but when he has a match with the "vigilante" we barely hear or see from him?

Are the WWE really that fucked? I cannot use any other words because this situation is incomprehensible right now. I really give up. fpalm

This Raw needed to hit a huge home run, while it was better then last weeks crap it still does not feel anything like the importance that Wrestlemania season brings nor is it even a good product in general.

About time they pulled the trigger with Orton and Rollins it only took them 3 weeks of pointless building towards it.

Again, very very ordinary and simply not good enough.

This product is sinking so fast not even a miracle would save this shipwreck right now. :sodone


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Well, that was terrible.


Cena and Rusev / Randy and Seth were literally the only things worth watching on RAW, out of a 3 hour show.

I think I'll be stopping watching wrestling soon, I loved it for a while there but I think the phase might be passing. It's just so much hot garbage, and I shouldn't be liking something for the sake of a vague idea of how it _could_ be better, and it's past glories.

RAW would be better if...

RAW might be better next week if...

That's not how viewership should work, especially when WWE have a track record of taking potential and squandering it. There's so much better television out there, too.

Burn me once, shame on you. Burn me week in, week out, for a prolonged period of years shame on me.

Shame on all of us.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I think the worst part about Orton kicking your ass is he'll trash talk ya as he's beating ya around


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I literally like zoned out on this RAW. Such garbage.*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Only really enjoyed Heyman's promo, Wyatt Segment and the ending, which were all absolutely fantastic.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cesaro & Kidd vs New Day followed directly by Naomi w/ the Uso's vs Natalya w/ Kidd & Cesaro followed directly by Los Matadores vs The Uso's was fucking mind boggling


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

That was worst RAW show in 2015. The stupid musical performance was not needed at all. Miz/Mizdow feud wasn't advanced because of this stupid performance. They actually had Damien play 'Wizdow'. It was funny but compared to what has happened in the feud in the past, it was not good enough iMO.

I enjoyed Orton beating the heck out of Rollins though. There is still 2 more weeks left till Mania so it was the right time for Orton to finally turn face properly. I'm still shocked he flipped the bird :lol

What else what on? Oh yeah the IC title angle is the best angle going on today. The title finally has an angle and i'm loving every moment of it. 6 guys all stealing the title and a ladder match is the best match to settle it. I wouldn't mind Bryan winning the IC title match. Lets be honest, winning a multi-man ladder match at WM for the IC title is hardly a bad moment for Bryan's career? he has never captured that title too. If Cena wins the US title as well then at least the two mid card champions (Cena and Bryan) won't get the jobber booking a champion normally gets and it will actually restore credibility. 

And the tag team division is still not good enough. Tyson/Cesaro losing to New Day fpalm


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> Like I said before 3 hour raws kills these crowds and Reigns gets huge pops at house shows. So lets see at WM he gets destroyed like so many people are saying or no reactions at all. hmmmm which is it?


Oh please shut up already with your bullshit lies. Reigns has come out to crickets within in the first hour that you always ignore because it never suits your narrative . Bryan comes out in the 3rd hour and people still cheer for him, so why is it fatigue for Reigns but not for Bryan?Also, house shows last 2-3 hours because there's no time restrictions on matches for the most part, so if its FATIGUE on RAW why wouldn't it be on house shows? STOP making excuses for Reigns have little to no reaction. You're not going to get recruited by the WWE and get a job by kissing their ass all day. Do you know who gives out those "reports" of Reigns getting "HUGE pops at house shows"? It's the WWE themselves. I find it hard to believe that everywhere Reigns has gone, the entire crowd of 12k + are all "smarks".


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I agree with a lot of the frustrated posts about the lack of wrestler interaction for certain matches. 

How are we supposed to care about Lesnar/Reigns if they don't ever have a night or two of them beating the shit out of each other and trash talking.

The same goes for HHH/Sting and Taker/Wyatt. HHH and Sting have had a few encounters, but it wasn't the most exciting moments. I don't know how they expect the crowd to be that into those 3 matches without any proper build up.

I currently sort of love/hate the IC title buildup. The title stealing has become stupid. Ambrose does it once, and it makes sense. Especially if you watch the promos, but now with fucking R-Truth tiptoeing around with a brown sack and stealing shit and playing pranks, it's become idiotic. This feud was about Barrett/Ambrose, but now they are trying to work the same bullshit knee injury angle on Ambrose that they used with him for Wyatt. Am I supposed to see this coming from a mile away that this is why he won't win the title? Just some bullshit fake injury excuse? Ziggler can wrestle, but he bores me. Harper doesn't make sense to win at WM, R-Truth should be removed from the match and his commentary makes no sense and is dumb as shit, Barrett should be made to look better and an actual threat, and I don't know who for sure they plan on throwing into final slot. I don't want to see Daniel Bryan win the IC title. It almost just seems like an angle to somehow please fans that he isn't even near the main event. I'm biased of course. Ambrose had a lot of great promos about the IC title and seems to be the only reason it is initially getting any hype. Then they take his idea, dumb it down, add some childish skits with it, toss in a fake knee injury for ambrose, and bam- you ruined my hopes for a great victory for Ambrose. Instead, I see him losing at ANOTHER ppv.


----------



## IMissRandySavage (Dec 17, 2014)

Worst RAW ever.....The WWE is out of their element.....An element in which they created....I am baffled how things got this bad.....

But, I can see the flipside....Vince will think the low morale is because Cena isnt in the championship hunt.....

I have actually been skipping the weekly shows and just getting the vibe from the people on this board....This week was the first that I have watched in months.....It is atrocious....I dont know what I exactly expect, but this isnt it....


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

It's absolutely stunning how the Main Event has zero build whatsoever. It seems like Orton/Rollins is getting all of the attention.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

DudeLove669 said:


> It's absolutely stunning how the Main Event has zero build whatsoever. It seems like Orton/Rollins is getting all of the attention.


To be fair, that isn't all on Reigns. It doesn't help that Brock doesn't show up nor does it help that Heyman needs to fellate Reigns every time he opens his mouth . If they actually had a proper build, it wouldn't be nearly as unbearable as it is. I mean, it'd still suck but it'd be slightly better


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Is it just me that fucking hated the Orton/Rollins segment? Not for what it was, which was just a straight-up beatdown, a good segment even...but they completely shot their load here. This should have been the blowoff after the match at Mania, not THREE WEEKS BEFORE. There is literally no reason for these guys to have the match now and if they do, their only logical reasoning would be for Seth wanting revenge for being carried out on a stretcher. Yes, the HEEL wants revenge because the BABYFACE beat the dog shit out of him. Are the crowd supposed to care about this? The booking is so ass backwards, and not just for this feud.

I'm trying so hard to watch as much of this build-up as possible, trying to give myself reasons to watch Mania and the more I watch, the more infuriating it becomes. This show was a complete momentum killer.


----------



## ThisIzLeon (Jan 3, 2012)

Thoroughly enjoyed Raw again this week.

This Road To Wrestlemania has been pretty good imo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

I skipped over most of this raw, still not gonna get that hour or whatever it was back.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DudeLove669 said:


> It's absolutely stunning how the Main Event has zero build whatsoever. It seems like Orton/Rollins is getting all of the attention.


I said the same thing in another thread. If I was not a WWE fan at all and just watched the last 2 weeks I would think Rollins/Orton or the IC Title Match is the Main Event for upcoming PPV.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*The VD & 3H Connection presents "RAW: FUBAR Fiasco"*

Last night's Raw(3/9/15) was beyond abysmal. It's gotten to the point I'm literally watching it because I'm fascinated in how low they can go. It's like I'm watching wrestling's version of the Towering Inferno and unable to look away as people leap to their death rather than be burned alive.

Let's sum up some shall we?

Before I begin, I cannot blame a single wrestler for anything that's gone wrong with the WWE anymore. Not a single one. It's WWE's fault. It's Vince, Dunn, HHH, Stephanie and their entire "creative" team.

1. Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar Apathy- At this point, it's Paul Heyman carrying this feud and the only person who is probably underpaid. The crowds simply do not care about Roman Reigns due to him being forced on us and him just not being ready for it. It's the WWE's fault in regards to Lesnar and his "now you see me, but most times you don't" booking. It's the WWE's fault giving the belt to a "Quarter timer"(can't call him a part timer at all) and it completely being phased out of the picture. 

2. The IC Title Fubar- I've a thread called "IC Title: Cliff Dive to Jobber Status over in the Raw forum". I expected, when I created it, arguments, not post after post of agreements. Holding this title is a curse, where the champion jobs in non title matches to the point of idiocy. Someone is taking a record and since Barrett won the title, he's 1 and 10 on TV(and I can't even recall the one). That's a winning % of just over 9%. "creative" keeps having people steal this belt which, in my opinion, should be prosecuted as "Grand Theft Obscurity". Why would any self respecting wrestler want to get near this thing? This leads to #3 

3. Screwing Privately Bryan(yeah, I know, lame take on Saving Private Ryan)- Putting Bryan, an obvious fan favorite and main eventer, into even looking at this cursed IC title is a definite slap in the face to him and his fans. It's also obvious they're fubaring with the audio to water down his pops. (simply, when he comes to the ring, don't look at the screen and listen, you'll see)Why? Because Vince doesn't like vanilla midgets and wants to tell YOU what you like instead of allowing you to make up your own mind. It's like a personal war Vince is having with smarks and the IWC and it makes no sense at all. We can tell it's not kayfabe, but simple ego driven lunacy.

4. Big Slow and Korne- Did anyone else look at the crowd during their match vs Ryback and Rowan? I've seen livelier crowds at funerals. Nobody gave a damn at all. Even when Stephanie came out the crowd was yawning. Ryback was actually starting to get some pops and after enduring all the jobber crap the last year or so was starting to emerge, but just being in the ring with Big Slow and Korne sucked all the life out of his persona. Not to mention that Rowan is just as boring as them. The WWE simply cannot grasp one simple thing: We're tired of Monster heels and especially those two.

5. Tag Team/Divas Back To Back fiasco-Were the WWE hoping that smashing them together might accidentally make someone care? To me, it all devolved into colors and bright lights and me sitting here wishing it would all just end. At one point I thought Los Matadores pinned Naomi and Natalya with help from the USOs while New Day and Tyson/Cesaro were coming down the ramps at the same time and I still couldn't summon one ounce of "I give a damn". 

6. Sting's Voice- The next time you hire someone to do voice over work, spend more than $10. That was probably the cheapest trick I've seen them attempt in a long time. 

7. Undertaker- At this point, I don't care if he DOES show up. Teasing him like that on top of the mediocre crap we sat through was a direct slap in the face. My advice to Bray Wyatt about this entire setup: RUN! and not because of fear of the Undertaker, but fear of this being yet another in the long list of Fubar moments

8. R-Truth and Potatoes, and the "Silence of The Booker"- Did anyone notice how little Booker T spoke last night? He might as well been a mime. As To R-Truth and his potato sack O' doom, ...wtf? How many times did he mention he had the sack to dig potatoes? Was he seriously doing a ********** act? I swear he said he loved Sweet Potatoes and Collared Greens twice. Barrett superplexed Bryan off the top rope and commentary was talking about friggin' potatoes!

9. Axelmania Running Mild- You got us again, WWE. Made some people care about Axel only to job him in under 5 minutes. Btw, WWE, Rocky IV was in 1985! I was 14 then, now 44. You're rehashing Cold War heat from 30 years ago? The Soviet Union broke up in 1992, almost a QUARTER OF A CENTURY AGO. Lana at least should age better than Brigitte Neilson, I hope. At one point, I expected to see Burt Young come out and tell Russev 'I don't sweat you". Also, btw, having your poster boy against bullying come out and Bully his way into a title shot at Wrestlemania smacks of hypocrisy.

10. The Randy Orton Delayed Hate- Was anyone 'fooled' by this? Anyone? No, I haven't seen a single person on the forum be fooled. So, that makes the point of Orton delaying his revenge...pointless. All it did was kill his return pops. Way to go, creative. If creative had Orton come out on a unicycle juggling fish they couldn't have wrecked his return more.

11. The pre Raw locker room speech. What was it? Did it entail Vince telling them to shill the network more? Did it tell them to go out there and "blow one for the gipper"? Anyways, it's not the wrestler's fault and the meeting should have been him, creative, Kevin Dunn, HHH and Stephanie all yelling at each other about which one is the bigger idiot.

12. The Guest Star Sucked the Air out of the building Fiasco-Yeah, I'm old, I admit it. However, This Wiz Guy stunk on ice. I've heard better Rap muttered out of the mouths of Asylum Inmates talking to themselves. He was outrapped by Wizdow for pete's sake!

The entire show was one long burning building or train wreck. It looked to me like they designed the entire show while eating at Waffle House at 3 in the morning and sketched the entire thing on a used napkin.

This isn't the "Road to Wrestlemania", it's the "Road to Bankruptcy"...both financially and morally.

How we fans should respond:

1. Do not spend a single dime on anything WWE. We can still watch Raw and Smackdown without spending a cent. It's getting to the point I'd rather watch Family guy reruns for the 100th time rather than Raw.
2. Do not spend a single dime on anything outside the WWE that the WWE advertises.
3. Keep a list of the advertisers and inform them we're going to boycott their products unless they remove their ads from Raw and Smackdown.
4. Demand a public apology from the VD Connection, HHH, Stephanie and 'creative', in the middle of the ring, with a solemn promise to do better.
5. Keep complaining. Someone has to listen. It's every fans right to complain about a shoddy product to an industry we've come to love and protect.
6. Make a TON of suggestions that are doable and workable. I'm going to start right here. Please help me compile them. Even if it's someone low on the card, just anything will help:

Actual real solutions:

For this, we're going to have to go from the ground up. I mean, it's so bad, even 100 suggestions aren't going to cut it. These are in no particular order, but will start from the bottom if I can.

1. Retire both the US and Intercontinental Belts with ceremony. Make a Cruiserweight Title, but call it something else although to compete for it, you have to be under a certain weight limit. The International Title? (I'm bad with names). Make this new title a stepping stone to the WHC. Make it where it has to be defended on every Raw and Smackdown.

2. Have Raw go back to 2 hours. If not, Have one hour of it devoted to NXT Superstars. Then, once people are familiar with them, have the "main cast" start to interact with them, perhaps jealously going after them or mentoring.

3. Split the brands. 

4. Have Booker T form a group to counter the Authority due to HHH's embarrassment of him on last week's Raw. Once they overcome the Authority, have them become the heel group as "Absolute power corrupts absolutely".

5. Trim the fat. Put Kane and Big Slow on only Smackdown appearances or just send them home. The fans have no reaction to them anymore.

6. Give Seth Rollins time off. It pains me to say this as he's been a shining light but he's getting tired and looks hurt 90% of the time. Have him come back fresh and ready to wreak havoc. 

7. Turn Dolph Ziggler Heel, but an arrogant heel. Perhaps could be tied in to the Booker T VS HHH Authority angle. Show him tapes of Ric Flair and Buddy Rogers and make him the new Nature Boy. Find a classical sounding entrance music and have him saunter arrogantly to the ring, showing his disdain for the common man. Have him ponytail and slick down his hair. Have Ric Flair give him the nod. Ok, I looked it up for a song that might fit: 



 Seigfried's Funeral March. Got it from Captain America and the film Excalibur. Adapt the highlights of the song into his entrance.

8. Give J & J Security a new wrestler to protect...Could go well with Ziggler and #7 suggestion but I see a valet doing that better.

9. Start recruiting writers from wrestling forums. I see over a dozen a day better ideas than your Hollyweird creative team.

10. With #1 suggestion, have a top 10 contenders for the new championship, BUT those who put themselves in contention for it CANNOT compete for the WHC. This ties in with using it as a stepping stone as once they get it, they're in line for that WHC title shot.

11. Stop with invincible Superman gimmicks. Know why Batman is immensely more popular than Superman? Because people feel with money and training they COULD be Batman, but don't have a hope in hell of being Superman. Besides, Superman overshadows every other hero in that he can basically do everything they can, but better. Do make a superman, you have to make everyone else Lex Luthor and it just doesn't work.

12. Going with suggestions 10 and 1. Make each wrestler title specific. If you compete for one, you cannot compete for the others. For example, the Tag Team Division would be Tag team matches only and to compete for the other titles, you HAVE to break up as a team.

13. Going with the NXT angle, have Main event wrestlers who are outshined by them, go to NXT.

14. Cut the comedy. I mean, cut it out completely for a while and see how it goes. Who knows? People might respect the product again.

15. Abstain from guest stars completely unless they're former wrestlers

16.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: The VD & 3H Connection presents "RAW: FUBAR Fiasco"*

Thank god my local indy puts on amazing shows. I wouldn't be a wrestling fan if all I had was the wwe to watch.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

This week's Mark Remark is going to be delightful.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: The VD & 3H Connection presents "RAW: FUBAR Fiasco"*

Solutions:

I don't like to just complain, but try to make suggestions on improvements... It's getting hard.

Solution 1: 
Have Daniel Bryan come out of a shower and have Brie Bella tell him she just had an awful dream, then have her describe all the awful booking the past year. Yes, explain the entire mess away from the last year as a dream like Dallas

Solution 2: Explain it all away as a mentally disturbed child looking at a snowglobe like St. Elsewhere.

Solution 3: Have Roman Reigns water ski in shorts and a leather jacket and jump over a shark.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol at how they're not even building the main event event when both guys are at the same show. Don't want Reigns getting his ass handed to him on the mic by Heyman now, do we?

They're so stubborn it's unreal. They have a guy they like and that's fucking it. It doesn't matter if he's complete garbage, that's who they want and they'll protect him no matter what.


----------



## Doloph (Apr 3, 2007)

My mania attention is strictly on Rollins vs Orton match at the moment.Could not care less about the rest.


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Raw was good and all off you guys who hate it why the fuck are you watching ? -.- 
Best IC-feud there ever was. Randy was funny and fucked rollins. Big Show&Kane will finally return as monsters. The Miz and Mizdow best as standart. Wyatt and Taker getting serious. 
Heyman as always with a good promo. No fucking hype about Bryan and Ziggler who are the baddest Wrestlers on the Roster. Two divas matches. R-Truth best Co-Commentator. Tag-Champs will be in a four way at WM. Cena kiks the crao out of Rusev. 

So nothing to complain about !!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Only highlights: Heymans fucking GOAT jesus Promo and Randy Orton.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Kaajo36 said:


> *Raw was good and all off you guys who hate it why the fuck are you watching ?* -.-
> Best IC-feud there ever was. Randy was funny and fucked rollins. Big Show&Kane will finally return as monsters. The Miz and Mizdow best as standart. Wyatt and Taker getting serious.
> Heyman as always with a good promo. No fucking hype about Bryan and Ziggler who are the baddest Wrestlers on the Roster. Two divas matches. R-Truth best Co-Commentator. Tag-Champs will be in a four way at WM. Cena kiks the crao out of Rusev.
> 
> So nothing to complain about !!


Because it's a weekly show. Some weeks are good, some are bad. If you miss an episode, it's hard to know what is going on. How are we supposed to know before a live show whether we're going to like it or not?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: The VD & 3H Connection presents "RAW: FUBAR Fiasco"*

How we fans should respond:

1. Do not spend a single dime on anything WWE. We can still watch Raw and Smackdown without spending a cent. It's getting to the point I'd rather watch Family guy reruns for the 100th time rather than Raw.
2. Do not spend a single dime on anything outside the WWE that the WWE advertises.
3. Keep a list of the advertisers and inform them we're going to boycott their products unless they remove their ads from Raw and Smackdown.
4. Demand a public apology from the VD Connection, HHH, Stephanie and 'creative', in the middle of the ring, with a solemn promise to do better.
5. Keep complaining. Someone has to listen. It's every fans right to complain about a shoddy product to an industry we've come to love and protect.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: The VD & 3H Connection presents "RAW: FUBAR Fiasco"*

I need suggestions for improvements guys. Please help.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Stone CM Rollins said:


> How come they can't these long drawn out speeches on the WWE app for people to watch at their own convenience. I like to hear a Paul Hayman speech but enough! We get it, Da beast will be Roman Reigns. The end. Good Night. *drop the mic, exits stage left*


Unlike the other drawn out speeches that SUCK ASS, a "long drawn out" speech by Paul friggin' Heyman is actually something that should NEVER appear in the WWE App but should always be LIVE.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Should have been last year for Wyatt... and he could beat the streak. As it stands, kind of a flat feud.


This.
I thought exactly the same thing instead they wasted the rub on a part timer.

Vince is a fucking imbecile.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: The VD & 3H Connection presents "RAW: FUBAR Fiasco"*



Shadowcran said:


> Last night's Raw(3/9/15) was beyond abysmal. It's gotten to the point I'm literally watching it because I'm fascinated in how low they can go. It's like I'm watching wrestling's version of the Towering Inferno and unable to look away as people leap to their death rather than be burned alive.
> 
> Let's sum up some shall we?
> 
> ...


Well, wasted all the time making the thread with the material above as nobody in the Raw discussion thread really reads it after Raw is over. Thanks for the move to irrelevance, mods. Amazing how an hour's work can be fubared with a simple move that took seconds.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Talking about Reigns' pops when Wiz killed the crowd hours ago :ti.*


Answer me a question.
If Daniel Bryan or John Cena Had come out would there have been SOME reaction?


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

"1. Retire both the US and Intercontinental Belts with ceremony. Make a Cruiserweight Title, but call it something else although to compete for it, you have to be under a certain weight limit. The International Title? (I'm bad with names). Make this new title a stepping stone to the WHC. Make it where it has to be defended on every Raw and Smackdown."

So people over the weight limit don't have a stepping stoner anymore? So a Kevin Owens will never get a chance at a world title because he is not a cruiserweight?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Solf said:


> Except Orton has already been on air tonight. If you can't see the difference, well...
> 
> Can reigns mark stop being delusional once in a while ?


Indeed.
A certain poster in fact used the 'already been out' as a reason for Reigns crickets last week.
That doesn't fit the facts this time though so it's back to it being 3 hours this week.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> How about you blame these 3 hour fuckin raws with boring ass material before hand. Its not the superstar its these 3 hour raws. Orson had not pop either. FACT


I wish you would make your fucking mind up as you excuses change week to week.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, this show looks inspiring! Probably just watch the Heyman/Wyatt promos on YouTube and that'll be it.

LOL WWE


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> No fuckin bullcrap its fact. These 3 hour raws kill crowds. Reigns gets great reactions at house shows. These 3 hour raws needs to end


Reigns gets great reactions when there aren't camera's there to prove it...........................Honest.:Out


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I never said I enjoyed all of it. Im just sick of the complaining. Its not changing anything. I complained for many years about cena being on top and crap and were finally getting someone new. So I am going to enjoy it for what its worth.
> 
> I companied from many years and I have come to realize it does nothing


So you're a fucking hypocrite then.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Arthurgos said:


> I like Reigns so i want them to turn this into a Heel run if he wins because if there was one thing Vince never wanted it was him getting boo'd with Lesnar getting cheers. If Heyman betrayed Lesnar or ended up with Reigns somehow that would be perfect.


That is the whole point here. 
Reigns is just the poor soul that Vince has screwed in all this. He is probably as aware as we are that he isn't ready.

This is a battle of Vince V's the fans and the fans ARE winning simply because of the poor or lack of reaction towards Reigns.
Both Bryan and Reigns are going to be collateral damage though unfortunately.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

I still can't believe we are in the Road to Wrestlemania. Only Heyman's promo was worth it. The rest was crap. I'm getting tired of this lame video packages to hide the fact that Taker and Sting are not going to show up. In the case of Taker, that shit in the end ruined what I thought that was a good promo by Bray.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm seriously starting to think they know they have been sold a pup in Reigns but have now written themselves into a corner and can do nothing but keep him off TV/minimise his interaction and them quickly heel turn him and hope it all goes away.

I can see the ME lasting all of 2 mins at WM.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Outside of Orton going bat shit crazy and as usual an awesome Heyman promo that RAW was weak

Wyatt was good until the urn appeared then it was stupid


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Welp at least we got 2 great segments this week. Heyman's promo and Orton's beatdown of Rollins were both amazing. Wyatt segment was good but you could sense the disappointment of the crowd when Taker didn't come out, he needs to be there next week. Rest of the show was crap.

HHH/Sting feud and neither of them are on the show 3 weeks before WM fpalm


----------



## King~Nax (Jun 23, 2006)

Does anybody know the music used in the Sting’s point of view promo that aired last night?






I'm hooked on it.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Awesome*


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone noticed that there was not one match that stood out? The only moments that made me watch were Heyman once again pulling a great promo, Wyatt's promo with Takers response and Orton beating the crap out of Rollins. Seeing Rusev passing out because Cena with his fake heel turn faces was interesting as well. XD Thank god i watched this today from a download, because thank god i could skip forward, especially through that awful Pis Khaliva performance.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

For a three hour show, very few highlights and let's not forget, this is the "Road to Wrestle mania" fpalm


Highlights:

*Randy Orton and Rollins feud:* Yeah we all saw the turn coming but still entertaining.

*IC ladder match:* Entertaining in the same way the hardcore title was in the 90s'. Not the best look for the IC title but whats really to expect.

*Randy Orton pulling a Stone Cold:* :flip

and that's about it.

WrestleMania is shaping up to be very weak. I actually forgot Lesnar was the heavyweight champion....


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

There were so many missed opportunities on this weeks RAW and most have been covered at length in this thread. Without Heyman's Promo and Orton's beatdown this installment would have been completely unwatchable. Vince said it best on his last conference call: he knows the hardcore base will watch no matter what he throws their way. 

Consider that no character introduced since 2012 has been able to build momentum or accomplish any thing of note (kayfabe or otherwise) with any long term implications. Rusev? Getting a babyface-in-peril beatdown from Cena. Look at the Shield, the most over stable in years? Rollins has been pinned clean nearly 100 times since he turned. Ambrose? Killed any momentum he had at HIAC and have exponentially decreased his impact every week. Reigns? Exposed all of his weaknesses by shoving him down the fan's throats and placing him against Big Slow every week, and saddling him with Looney Toones promos. Ryback? Got fed to Cena then paired with Axel. Wyatt, the new face of fear? Was, literally buried by Cena in their Last Standing Match, where Cena acted like he had just come out of the massage parlor afterwards.

I just don't get it. Every other television program, no matter the genre, builds up ALL the characters on their show to have an impact on the audience. I don't expect Shakespeare for Christ's sake but the least they can do is provide some real gravitas and make it seem like it all actually means something. As it is now, investing any attachment to any character on WWE programming with hopes for development is an exercise in futility. Most of us just want to support our favorite performers, but there comes a point where you just have to accept there will never be any payoff for your investment of time and money. 

All that said, can't wait to chase the vile taste from my mouth with some new Lucha Underground tonight. Was a great program with El Patron and Texano last week. Might just do the trick.


----------



## cristyloe (Oct 28, 2014)

I expected to see him snorting coke


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WrestlingJesus nailed it at 11:44 in this video:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince Orton's the IWC.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

What happened the Tale of the Tape graphic? Dropped after one week? Or did they forget about it?


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

There's no need to put spoilers in the RAW thread title or change the original subject line at all.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

It's a sad indictment on today's WWE landscape and audience that Orton sticking his finger up has caused such a commotion.

Also shame on WWE for p*ssy'ing out and trying their best not to show it apart from that first brief second.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Where's the evidence of Orton snorting coke please.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

All I remember is him taking a dump in another talents gym bag.


----------

